# Backstage issues with MJF-AEW are real, he has reportedly isolated himself from locker room



## Chip Chipperson

Nah bro, it's all a big work, AEWguy20224ever says so just like the Cody situation.


----------



## Geeee

Hopefully, MJF is alright. Not answering his phone is a little concerning


----------



## imscotthALLIN

~Michael Jackson popcorn gif~


----------



## Mr316

Yep. He’s trying to get fired. Not cool though. Tony Khan is gonna have to fo something about this ASAP.


----------



## 3venflow

Geeee said:


> Hopefully, MJF is alright. Not answering his phone is a little concerning


He seems to be fine and in a casino.

There's really no defense for fucking over fans, work or shoot, unless of a serious personal situation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530707446464794624


----------



## Chelsea

Work or shoot?!


----------



## La Parka

More heels should do this if it’s a work


----------



## Mr316

La Parka said:


> More heels should do this if it’s a work


Not a work. When the company has to start giving refunds to fans…it’s no longer a work.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> He seems to be fine and in a casino.
> 
> There's really no defense for fucking over fans, work or shoot, unless of a serious personal situation.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530707446464794624


I mean he's a old school guy who lives a gimmick and unfortunately those guys didn't live too long


----------



## Gn1212

If I'm Tony, I'm making this a story of MJF ducking Wardlow.
Tell him to go home on Sunday.

Have Wardlow vs a mystery opponent, and if he wins he signs an AEW contract.
Bring the MJF v Tony Khan story into the program.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Geeee said:


> I mean he's a old school guy who lives a gimmick and unfortunately those guys didn't live too long



There's nothing old school about no showing and forcing your employer to give out refunds.


----------



## Geeee

RainmakerV2 said:


> There's nothing old school about no showing and forcing your employer to give out refunds.


It's definitely concerning when you skip out on your job to assumedly drink and gamble


----------



## RainmakerV2

Geeee said:


> It's definitely concerning when you skip out on your job to assumedly drink and gamble



With how sensitive TK is to twitter backlash There's no way this was an approved work.


----------



## Braylyt

With every single one of these reports that comes out, it's becoming more and more obvious that it's a work


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530698437196488704

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

I hope when Wardow beats him he just lays in the ring like Bagwell and Luger did at WCW Greed.


----------



## .christopher.

Absolute cockwomble. You’d think this nobody was Stone Cold with the way he acts.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530698437196488704
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gold.

@The Legit Lioness Think Sasha can get MJF some big movie roles?


----------



## KingofKings1524

Gn1212 said:


> If I'm Tony, I'm making this a story of MJF ducking Wardlow.
> Tell him to go home on Sunday.
> 
> Have Wardlow vs a mystery opponent, and if he wins he signs an AEW contract.
> Bring the MJF v Tony Khan story into the program.


Good call. That’s exactly how I would play it.


----------



## Geeee

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530698437196488704
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this literally AEW's response? If so, this is definitely a parody of the Sasha/Naomi. Unless, they are coping with MJF by joking about it


----------



## Mr316

Well. Things just more interesting tomorrow night.


----------



## 3venflow




----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


>


Question is, will MJF actually do it or will he walk out before the show starts?


----------



## TD Stinger

Work or Shoot (and honestly even if this no show is a Work it's a dumb one), 2 years of this shit is going to be exhausting.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Given how smart AEW’s audience is, I’m honestly surprised to see these people get worked.

The guy lives his gimmick


----------



## Mr316

TD Stinger said:


> Work or Shoot (and honestly even if this no show is a Work it's a dumb one), 2 years of this shit is going to be exhausting.


Which is why it’s a not a work. MJF is looking to get fired.


----------



## Mr316

Randy Lahey said:


> Given how smart AEW’s audience is, I’m honestly surprised to see these people get worked.
> 
> The guy lives his gimmick


Oh yeah and you probably thought Cody was a work too.


----------



## Geeee

Mr316 said:


> Oh yeah and you probably thought Cody was a work too.


Cody was working the whole time, when everyone thought he was trying to go to war with WWE


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

3venflow said:


> He seems to be fine and in a casino.
> 
> There's really no defense for fucking over fans, work or shoot, unless of a serious personal situation.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530707446464794624


That flip flopping fan can kiss my ass. She obviously never heard of a work since this whole thing with MJF is a fucking work. How gullible are some people?


----------



## Geeee

If this is not a work, they should just push Ricky Starks. He can almost full the spot IMO. Also, they should push Ricky Starks anyway...


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

I'm sure he has.


----------



## Gn1212

Geeee said:


> If this is not a work, they should just push Ricky Starks. He can almost full the spot IMO. Also, they should push Ricky Starks anyway...


You mean Ricky Starks, Cody's bestie? The guy who said he isn't close with many people backstage and he still asks Cody for advice?

When Cody said in the interview with Ariel if he knows which people in AEW who would fit better in WWE, I immediately thought of Ricky. I think Ricky is definitely jumping ship at some point.


----------



## Geeee

Gn1212 said:


> You mean Ricky Starks, Cody's bestie? The guy who said he isn't close with many people backstage and he still asks Cody for advice?
> 
> When Cody said in the interview with Ariel who he knows would fit in WWE better than AEW. I immediately thought of Ricky. I think Ricky is definitely jumping ship at some point.


Well, I definitely know that Ricky is friends with Sammy Guevara and Austin Gunn. But obviously, these are not people he can ask for advice, since they are his peers and are not as well-rounded


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Mr316 said:


> Well. Things just more interesting tomorrow night.


Yep.

Wardlow going to be booked to do 20 powerbombs now, instead of just 10.

Poor MJF, he's now replaced Cody as AEW's weekly drama king.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530722404552609792

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy

About the same honestly. If this is a work it's a brilliant one, but otherwise this is a messy situation that hopefully they sit down and hash out, or he just goes to WWE.


----------



## Mr316

MJF vs Wardlow being cancelled tomorrow would be an absolute disaster for the PPV.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530722404552609792
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MJF being an unprofessional prick should just lead to Wardlow squashing him in 10 seconds.

I look forward to it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530724026439585792

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

The Wade Keller report in a few months or year is gonna be glorious.


----------



## Boldgerg

People actually falling for this shit. It's incredible.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Jeru The Damaja said:


> MJF being an unprofessional prick should just lead to Wardlow squashing him in 10 seconds.
> 
> I look forward to it.


If MJF is no showing meet/greets and not communicating with anyone at AEW, then he should be pulled off the PPV completely. Take the PPV check out of his hand and make him understand that he cost AEW money.


----------



## Mr316

Boldgerg said:


> People actually falling for this shit. It's incredible.


What’s incredible is idiots like you who think this is a work. Fans paid 100$ to meet MJF. You don’t ever play with consumers money.


----------



## Boldgerg

Mr316 said:


> What’s incredible is idiots like you who think this is a work. Fans paid 100$ to meet MJF. You don’t ever play with consumers money.


Well, they are, so...


----------



## DrEagles

Surely it’s a work, because if not then he’s an ungrateful bitch. WWE had no interest in him and passed on him while he was on Tough Enough

His contract runs out over a year and half from now. Very unprofessional. Sounds like the male version of Tessa Blanchard.

WWE will bury him if he were there. He doesn’t have the size or look of a WWE main eventer. He’d just be mid carder. If I were Tony, assuming this is real, I’d freeze his contract and suspend him without pay for this kind of disrespect


----------



## Gn1212

Boldgerg said:


> People actually falling for this shit. It's incredible.


Why are you so sure it's a work?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Gn1212 said:


> Why are you so sure it's a work?


Maybe he's working you right now instead? 😳


----------



## 3venflow

It's a risky play by Max if a shoot, as WWE wouldn't look too kindly as this kind of behaviour. Also, if it's about money, wouldn't he want it to seem like he's torn between two bidders? Essentially saying 'I want out' would give Vince all the negotiating power when they haggle over a salary.

If it's a work (I don't think it is right now) then the blame should be shifted to Tony Khan. DoN is the closest thing AEW has to Mania weekend and it's not just locals, but people flying in from all over the place. It's an expensive weekend and fan service is important (something AEW have been VERY good at for the most part). I'm all for elaborate works, but not at the expense of the fans/customers.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Prized Fighter said:


> If MJF is no showing meet/greets and not communicating with anyone at AEW, then he should be pulled off the PPV completely. Take the PPV check out of his hand and make him understand that he cost AEW money.


I wouldn't pull him from the PPV but I'd let him know he wasn't getting a PPV check for his unprofessionalism.

I'd still have Wardlow go over him in rapid time and move on. Get in, 10 powerbombs, foot on chest pin, done. Have Wardlow personally take the diamond ring off his finger afterwards and throw it away too.


----------



## Mr316

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530724505068371968


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Mr316 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530724505068371968


Morgan Freeman (from the future): "It was a work."


----------



## JasmineAEW

Boldgerg said:


> People actually falling for this shit. It's incredible.


Let's make a bet. If it's a work, I get banned from the forum for a month. If it's not a work, you get banned from the forum for a month.


----------



## Boldgerg

Gn1212 said:


> Why are you so sure it's a work?


Because it's _painfully_ obvious.

The man lives in character. By all accounts in the real world he is a pretty down to earth, nice, calm guy. There is no way in fuck he's suddenly turned into his alter ego, burying the company at every opportunity in interviews, on Twitter etc. and being ALLOWED to continue with it, even doing so on AEW TV where he has repeatedly brought up "the great bidding war of 2024". Anyone behaving this unprofessionally for real would be taken off of TV before now.

Then you even have his opponent for tomorrow, Wardlow, talking about his behaviour in an interview now. How obvious does it need to be?

I absolutely guarantee you that he loses to Wardlow tomorrow, then his next storyline is all to do with his unhappiness in AEW and how he's not getting what he deserves bla bla bla and you end up with an MJF vs the company story, which ends in him winning the title.


----------



## Boldgerg

JasmineAEW said:


> Let's make a bet. If it's a work, I get banned from the forum for a month. If it's not a work, you get banned from the forum for a month.


Deal.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Gn1212 said:


> Why are you so sure it's a work?


There are a lot of people who still think the Sasha thing is a work. Wrestling fans have been conditioned to think this way.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Ratings and contract talks. Nothing interests me less.


----------



## Boldgerg

KingofKings1524 said:


> There are a lot of people who still think the Sasha thing is a work. Wrestling fans have been conditioned to think this way.


It's not about being conditioned to anything, it's about logic. 

Logically this is would be completely out of character for his real world personality. Logically AEW would have taken him off TV long before now. Logically AEW wouldn't be letting him talk about "the great bidding war of 2024" and burying the company for real on their TV. Logically you wouldn't have someone like Wardlow - his opponent tomorrow - commenting on serious internal matters in interviews, right before their PPV match.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I wouldn't pull him from the PPV but I'd let him know he wasn't getting a PPV check for his unprofessionalism.
> 
> I'd still have Wardlow go over him in rapid time and move on. Get in, 10 powerbombs, foot on chest pin, done. Have Wardlow personally take the diamond ring off his finger afterwards and throw it away too.


If MJF is on the PPV then AEW has to pay him the PPV money, that is part of the his contract. If he doesn't get his money, but is on the show, AEW is risking him sandbagging or acting completely unprofessional on air.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Boldgerg said:


> It's not about being conditioned to anything, it's about logic.
> 
> Logically this is would be completely out of character for his real world personality. Logically AEW would have taken him off TV long before now. Logically AEW wouldn't be letting him talk about "the great bidding war of 2024" and burying the company for real on their TV. Logically you wouldn't have someone like Wardlow - his opponent tomorrow - commenting on serious internal matters in interviews, right before their PPV match.


We shall see. If this is an elaborate work then they really shouldn’t have jacked around the fans that paid to see him. That’s shitty business any way you cut it.


----------



## itsfiveoh2

This guy really thinks WWE is going to hire him and he's messing up AEW's money. WWE would be silly to gamble on him after such an unprofessional move.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Prized Fighter said:


> If MJF is on the PPV then AEW has to pay him the PPV money, that is part of the his contract. If he doesn't get his money, but is on the show, AEW is risking him sandbagging or acting completely unprofessional on air.


No one knows his contract, though.

He could have been obligated to attend fan fests or signings as part of that contract for all we know. And he decided that he was going to be unprofessional when he woke up this morning. A suitable punishment would be a docking of pay. Say, a PPV bonus?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

La Parka said:


> More heels should do this if it’s a work


*The whole point of working is to make money for the promotion, not issue a bunch of refunds and accumulate bad publicity at your biggest PPV of the year.*


----------



## 3venflow

Poor Wardlow.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530731592846540800


----------



## Mr316

Well holy shit.


----------



## TD Stinger

I mean nothing would surprise me anymore. But talking about this a work, I mean I do feel like you reach a point where it's just dumb to work some things. And no showing a meet & greet and having to offer refunds or whatever else you have to feels like one of those things.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

3venflow said:


> Poor Wardlow.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530731592846540800


If true, OH LAWD!


----------



## KingofKings1524

But it’s a work….


----------



## Mr316

So some clowns here still think it’s a work? MJF sent home one day before PPV.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Jeru The Damaja said:


> No one knows his contract, though.
> 
> He could have been obligated to attend fan fests or signings as part of that contract for all we know. And he decided that he was going to be unprofessional when he woke up this morning. A suitable punishment would be a docking of pay. Say, a PPV bonus?


PPV bonus pay is standard language in wrestling contracts. I would bet my house MJF has that in his contract. TK can't make him work the PPV without paying the bonus. Even if he could, there is zero guarantee that MJF would play ball.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530731592846540800
ItS a WoRk!

If this is TK's doing them good on him. You can't let this kind of stuff slide.


----------



## Gn1212

Oh my god! They're doing what I suggested. Brilliant!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530731592846540800
> ItS a WoRk!
> 
> If this is TK's doing them good on him. You can't let this kind of stuff slide.


Oh look kids a falling star, make a wish.


----------



## Mr316

Gn1212 said:


> Oh my god! They're doing what I suggested. Brilliant!


Oh yeah let’s cancel the best match on the card. Brilliant!


----------



## Lenny Leonard

Wonder how many people who went "Yass Queen" over Sashas and Naomi's walkout are dicking sucking tiny khan and shitting on mjf.

WORKERS RIGHTS


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Mr316 said:


> Yep. He’s trying to get fired. Not cool though. Tony Khan is gonna have to fo something about this ASAP.


I honestly don't blame the man, Tony Khan has bloated the roster with a bunch of ex-WWE guys. I think MJF is going to be the next big jump that the WWE desperately needs.



Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530731592846540800
> ItS a WoRk!
> 
> If this is TK's doing them good on him. You can't let this kind of stuff slide.


Wow, how is this good on him? You're cancelling one of the only good matches on the card, this is less reason to watch live now....


----------



## 3venflow

Wardlow about to have the biggest day of his career and it's all been fucked up now. I feel really bad for him, especially after reading his backstory. And it doesn't matter if TK calls in a big free agent to replace him, it doesn't have months/years of build to it like the MJF/Wardlow match does. The timing of this is so weird, almost strategic by MJF, since they've built to it so well and MJF has been tweeting normally about the PPV.


----------



## TripleG

Holy Shit.

MJF, I'm just letting you know right now, WWE ain't going to put up with this shit. They have shown recently with the Naomi & Sasha stuff that they will not put up with anything even slightly resembling this shit. 

Might want to pump the breaks on the no showing crap.


----------



## CovidFan

Obviously it's a real thing. As I said in another thread, there's nothing to build to here for the show so no reason to mention unless it's real. MJF can get paid more if he signs for more time. That's a reasonable compromise. He's being unreasonable about the situation.

edit: wrote that before reading the "flight out" twt. That's incredibly unprofessional if true.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Wardlow vs Joe Doering please @Tony Khan


----------



## TD Stinger

Wardlow tomorrow night: MJF can take his ball, and go home. But for me, THIS. IS. HOME!

Or something like that.


----------



## Geeee

There are a lot of matches tomorrow, so if Wardlow/MJF is a one-sided beatdown I don't mind


----------



## 3venflow

This is from Fightful Select:

_The only sources within the company that would speak on the matter said that they were "very unhappy about how it all played out." One AEW source said they heard that communication between the two sides had reached an all-time low. AEW talent and personnel were asked to not comment on the situation, and those we've spoken to have not heard back from him. (This is about no-showing the meet and greet)

Fightful reached out to both AEW and MJF, and only got a confirmation that MJF is fine physically, which is the first concern when something like this happens. However, we also learned that a flight for MJF out of Las Vegas across the country was booked for late Saturday night. Whether or not he gets on the plane remains to be seen. Neither side would confirm the reasoning for this when pressed. We have to reiterate, we're not sure if he's actually getting on the plane, but have confirmed a flight for him has been booked out of Vegas Saturday night.

MJF has remained frustrated with All Elite Wrestling over the last two months regarding his contract status and specifically pay scale. However, we're told that AEW has been willing to discuss a new contract with the star performer, who is scheduled to face Wardlow at Sunday's Double or Nothing PPV. We're told that in the weeks prior, MJF effectively blew off those overtures. Those we spoke to in AEW believed that MJF would be paid "top performer money" to sign an extension._


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Lenny Leonard said:


> Wonder how many people who went "Yass Queen" over Sashas and Naomi's walkout are dicking sucking tiny khan and shitting on mjf.
> 
> WORKERS RIGHTS


Sasha and Naomi both gave notice they were leaving, walked out on a TV taping where people are less likely to be there for a specific wrestler.

MJF gave absolutely no notice and didn't contact AEW, didn't show up at a meet and greet where people just want wrestlers they're there for.

It's not the same, before people get started

Both situations however are unprofessional and MJF should get the exact same treatment of suspended without pay.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

If this is a work as people are suggesting and MJF doesn’t appear tomorrow, they are basically admitting the company false advertised one of their top matches on the biggest PPV of the year…


----------



## God Movement

It was unprofessional when Sasha and Naomi did it, and it's unprofessional when MJF did it. I just want to see the same people holding them to the same standards. There's PROFESSIONAL ways to handle disputes, no-showing or throwing tantrums and walking out is not it.

PWinsider is saying this is not a work.


----------



## CovidFan

Just sounds like MJF's trying to hold up Tony Khan. "I got this flight booked and I'll ruin this moment for Wardlow unless I get these terms".


----------



## Randy Lahey

I’ll believe it’s a shoot if MJF is off the PPV. Till then, it’s simply a heel working the marks to get as much heat as possible


----------



## Geeee

MJF about to control his narrative. Meanwhile, Wardlow beats Cesaro at the PPV


----------



## Oracle

The amount of people that believe things like this are works are staggering.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Randy Lahey said:


> I’ll believe it’s a shoot if MJF is off the PPV. Till then, it’s simply a heel working the marks to get as much heat as possible


Why do you all think everything is a work? MJF has been unhappy with AEW for a while and I don't blame him


----------



## KingofKings1524

TripleG said:


> Holy Shit.
> 
> MJF, I'm just letting you know right now, WWE ain't going to put up with this shit. They have shown recently with the Naomi & Sasha stuff that they will not put up with anything even slightly resembling this shit.
> 
> Might want to pump the breaks on the no showing crap.


That’s what I fail to understand here. This is just as unprofessional and shitty as what Sasha and Naomi pulled and you’ve seen how WWE responded to that. What makes him think this is in any way a solid career move?


----------



## God Movement

Oracle said:


> The amount of people that believe things like this are works are staggering.


Literally. How does this being a work benefit AEW? That's the first question people need to ask themselves.

I said it before and I'll say it again. It's not that these people THINK that it's a work. It's that they WANT it to be a work.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Oracle said:


> The amount of people that believe things like this are works are staggering.


It's crazy, MJF is clearly frustrated and doesn't want to be there anymore just like Cody. I don't blame him, the WWE could use him more right now anyways. They desperately need more stars


----------



## Brodus Clay

Seem to be real to me, it's way too much shit at this point to take a solid stance thinking it's a work gotta say that MJF maybe be a prick *BUT* he as been doing good his work he performs well in any feud and currently it's doing a great job putting Wardlow over.


----------



## Prized Fighter

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I honestly don't blame the man, Tony Khan has bloated the roster with a bunch of ex-WWE guys. I think MJF is going to be the next big jump that the WWE desperately needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, how is this good on him? You're cancelling one of the only good matches on the card, this is less reason to watch live now....


If MJF is no showing a meet and greet than he wasn't interested in playing ball. Putting him on the PPV risks him going off book and making AEW look worst. If the dude doesn't want to sit down and discuss his contract and is pulling unprofessional behavior, then you have to pull him. TK can't let an employee intentionally try to make AEW look bad and lose them money.


----------



## God Movement

Hey, CM Punk. Are you going to speak out in defense of MJF here like you did Sasha and Naomi? Or does this not fit your narrative of "WWE bad"?

This will be VERY telling.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

TripleG said:


> Holy Shit.
> 
> MJF, I'm just letting you know right now, WWE ain't going to put up with this shit. They have shown recently with the Naomi & Sasha stuff that they will not put up with anything even slightly resembling this shit.
> 
> Might want to pump the breaks on the no showing crap.


You're not wrong.

They suspended Naomi and Sasha without pay despite Sasha and Naomi actually giving them notice that they were leaving. Bare in mind, they weren't even booked on Raw prior to the event. (As in, no one bought tickets specifically to see Sasha and Naomi compete)

MJF has supposedly no showed an AEW fan fest event without letting AEW know and is now apparently on his way out of Vegas, the night before a major PPV in which he is in one of the biggest matches of the night in a match that's meant to put over one of the companies next big stars...

I wouldn't go as far as to say this is career suicide because we don't truly know the details. It could literally be a family emergency, it could be mental health issues for all we know. But right now, it doesn't look good without confirmation and Vince isn't going to put up with it. The WWE doesn't need MJF, they make more money now than they ever have done. And right now, he sounds more like a headache than any kind of help.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

I'm going to take a ballpark guess that MJF doesn't like being around CM Punk


Prized Fighter said:


> If MJF is no showing a meet and greet than he wasn't interested in playing ball. Putting him on the PPV risks him going off book and making AEW look worst. If the dude doesn't want to sit down and discuss his contract and is pulling unprofessional behavior, then you have to pull him. TK can't let an employee intentionally try to make AEW look bad and lose them money.


I hope TK lets him out of his contract


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

God Movement said:


> Hey, CM Punk. Are you going to speak out in defense of MJF here like you did Sasha and Naomi? Or does this not fit your narrative of "WWE bad"?
> 
> This will be VERY telling.


You already know the answer to this lol


----------



## God Movement

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> You already know the answer to this lol


I mean, I personally know that he's full of shit, but I think his biggest supporters need to see that too. He hates WWE, nothing he says in relation to them is remotely genuine.


----------



## PavelGaborik

If it isn't a family emergency or something along those lines and dude is genuinely bailing the night before giving Wardlow a massive W then fuck this dude straight up.


----------



## Upstart474

It is a matter of time before MJF will be released from AEW. I suspect it will be this year.


----------



## Mr316

MJF understands the business. When he saw ridiculous stuff like Martinez/Deonna main eventing Dynamite…he probably figured he had to leave AEW ASAP.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> It's crazy, MJF is clearly frustrated and doesn't want to be there anymore just like Cody. I don't blame him, the WWE could use him more right now anyways. They desperately need more stars


The funny thing is that he'd be very unlikely to get any sort of major push in WWE because he's short. And since he can be funny, he'd reduced to a comedy act.


----------



## KingofKings1524

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I'm going to take a ballpark guess that MJF doesn't like being around CM Pun
> 
> I hope TK lets him out of his contract


Why in the blue hell would he do that? That just sets a horrific precedent that if you aren’t happy then AEW will just let you go on your merry way. 100% not happening unless Khan just wants to get walked on from here on out.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

TripleG said:


> Holy Shit.
> 
> MJF, I'm just letting you know right now,


im sure hell read this


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Mr316 said:


> MJF understands the business. When he saw ridiculous stuff like Martinez/Deonna main eventing Dynamite…he probably figured he had to leave AEW ASAP.


You've got to be kidding, right?

If MJF understood the business, he'd know that leaving the night before a companies major PPV probably isn't a smart business decision.


----------



## Dr. Middy

There's still something weird about this, especially with it so close to the whole Naomi/Sasha fiasco. MJF flat out leaving right before a huge PPV match is a horrible look on him, and even WWE has to see that as being a possible issue given the control they like to have on everybody. That's why I still have trouble believing this as an actual real thing, because it's a relatively stupid AF move on his part.


----------



## CovidFan

Upstart474 said:


> It is a matter of time before MJF will be released from AEW. I suspect it will be this year.


This won't happen. Him going to WWE is enough of a deterrent to keep paying him to stay home.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

God Movement said:


> Hey, CM Punk. Are you going to speak out in defense of MJF here like you did Sasha and Naomi? Or does this not fit your narrative of "WWE bad"?
> 
> This will be VERY telling.


Phillip Brooks has left the channel.


----------



## TD Stinger

I know I really shouldn't think this, but there is a part of me saying that this is just going to play out in an angle tomorrow night. Even the report said it can't confirm if MJF is getting on the flight or not. This all just seems so weird & fishy.

And if it is all real, the fuck happened between MJF & TK/AEW to make this all happen?


----------



## Mr316

Jeru The Damaja said:


> You've got to be kidding, right?
> 
> If MJF understood the business, he'd know that leaving the night before a companies major PPV probably isn't a smart business decision.


He’s already in contact with higher ups in WWE. He probably already knows what kind of contract is waiting for him.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

MJF burning his bridge with AEW makes no sense to me. I'm sure he gets paid dog shit money relative to his value, but unless there's tampering going on, how exactly will this get him a monster deal with WWE?


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Mr316 said:


> He’s already in contact with higher ups in WWE. He probably already knows what kind of contract is waiting for him.


I _bet_ he is

And they told him to walk out tonight too, did they?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Mr316 said:


> He’s already in contact with higher ups in WWE. He probably already knows what kind of contract is waiting for him.


I bet Cody is swaying him too


----------



## Gn1212

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> *I'm going to take a ballpark guess that MJF doesn't like being around CM Pun*
> 
> I hope TK lets him out of his contract


You missed the part where Punk put him over twice in his hometown? He's the only person to beat Punk in AEW.
And Punk put him over in his presser after Revolution too.

Reckon he and Punk are fine. In fact, he may be taking a page out of his book with this.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Prized Fighter said:


> If MJF is no showing a meet and greet than he wasn't interested in playing ball. Putting him on the PPV risks him going off book and making AEW look worst. If the dude doesn't want to sit down and discuss his contract and is pulling unprofessional behavior, then you have to pull him. TK can't let an employee intentionally try to make AEW look bad and lose them money.


NFL players under contract often sit out training camp, take the fines, and the show up for the regular season.

If MJF doesn’t want to do the meet and greet stuff, it’s his perogative. AEW can always fine him.

He’s too over to be taken off the show tho.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

TD Stinger said:


> I know I really shouldn't think this, but there is a part of me saying that this is just going to play out in an angle tomorrow night. Even the report said it can't confirm if MJF is getting on the flight or not. This all just seems so weird & fishy.
> 
> And if it is all real, the fuck happened between MJF & TK/AEW to make this all happen?


Tony Khan is a "nice guy" who is passive aggressive rather than direct. He could've squashed this drama a long time ago.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Gn1212 said:


> You missed the part where Punk put him over twice in his hometown? He's the only person to beat Punk in AEW.
> And Punk put him over in his presser after Revolution too.
> 
> Reckon he and Punk are fine. In fact, he may be taking a page out of his book with this.


On screen and off screen are two different things. Pretty sure Page genuinely dislikes Punk too.


----------



## Mr316

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I bet Cody is swaying him too


100%


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Mr316 said:


> 100%


I would imagine Dustin will be back in the WWE at some point too.


----------



## Mr316

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I _bet_ he is
> 
> And they told him to walk out tonight too, did they?


All I’m saying is either MJF is a massive idiot or he knows exactly what’s waiting for him in WWE and he’s looking to get released.


----------



## RapShepard

I appreciate the attempt to work I don't believe until show starts


----------



## Gn1212

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> On screen and off screen are two different things. Pretty sure Page genuinely dislikes Punk too.


Now you're definitely getting worked.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Mr316 said:


> All I’m saying is either MJF is a massive idiot or he knows exactly what’s waiting for him in WWE and he’s looking to get released.


Considering what you've seen MJF do today, it'd be idiotic of you not to lean towards that first option, buddy.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Randy Lahey said:


> NFL players under contract often sit out training camp, take the fines, and the show up for the regular season.
> 
> If MJF doesn’t want to do the meet and greet stuff, it’s his perogative. AEW can always fine him.
> 
> He’s too over to be taken off the show tho.


Fans don't pay to get personal meetings with NFL players during training camp. Also, plenty of teams have held players out of games for unprofessional behavior.


----------



## Gn1212

Ah, never a boring day in wrestling. 🤣


----------



## Mr316

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Considering what you've seen MJF do today, it'd be idiotic of you not to lean towards that first option, buddy.


Not if Prichard told him: hey buddy the moment you’re out of there, we’re giving you 5x your current salary.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Mr316 said:


> Not if Prichard told him: hey buddy the moment you’re out of there, we’re giving you 5x your current salary.


Yeah, WWE are totally going to sign someone even more unprofessional than the two people they just suspended without pay.

Oh, and also increase his current salary by 5x the amount.


----------



## La Parka

Mr316 said:


> Not a work. When the company has to start giving refunds to fans…it’s no longer a work.


AEW should make it a work of it isn't.

The idea of a grown woman like the Twitter girl that was posted here just standing there for hours while a heel says fuck em is hilarious to me.


----------



## THANOS

Upstart474 said:


> It is a matter of time before MJF will be released from AEW. I suspect it will be this year.


Suspend him for 3 months with no pay, and then pay him his contract and job him out with 0 mic time for the remainder of his contract.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Prized Fighter said:


> Fans don't pay to get personal meetings with NFL players during training camp. Also, plenty of teams have held players out of games for unprofessional behavior.


No, lot of fans go to training camp. Most pay big money to watch preseason games and some players hold out, don’t show up, bc they are angling for a new deal and don’t want to risk getting hurt.

I look at it as if MJF wants a new deal, this is his way of blowing off all the small stuff that he doesn’t want to do.

Obviously going forward AEW should not advertise him as part of meet and greets if he’s not going to do it.

Plenty of wrestlers have no-showed autograph sessions. MJF’s value to AEW is as a performer on the show, not as a brand ambassador


----------



## Rookie of the Year

This is insanity. MJF is the only wrestler today that could do something like this and have me think it could be a work, he's the only one that blurs the lines to this degree.

But I don't think so. It reflects badly on AEW to have fans pay for something that they had no intention of delivering, even if refunds are issued. It would kill a ton of trust and goodwill in AEW.

So I think this is legit. But I feel bad for Wardlow in all of this. Years involved in this storyline, and the payoff gets taken away from him because MJF went into business for himself. He could have seen the PPV out, then taken his ball and gone home.

The question is why at this exact moment. He did Dynamite for the go-home angle. Why now? I'm thinking Max was told that Wardlow was going to squash him in a minute or something and that's what prompted it.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

By the way, Wardlow is trending #2 in the United States right now.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Mr316 said:


> Not if Prichard told him: hey buddy the moment you’re out of there, we’re giving you 5x your current salary.


And why exactly would WWE do that? As soon as he gets there they’ll just chop his balls off and throw him in the mid card. The reason he’s so over will be taken from him the moment he lands there.


----------



## Gn1212

Jeru The Damaja said:


> By the way, Wardlow is trending #2 in the United States right now.


Really?


----------



## CovidFan

Rookie of the Year said:


> The question is why at this exact moment. He did Dynamite for the go-home angle. Why now? I'm thinking Max was told that Wardlow was going to squash him in a minute or something and that's what prompted it.


As I said earlier, this is MJF's hold up moment like Warrior in 91 and Jarrett in 99.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Gn1212 said:


> Really?


Yeah.

Trending #2 behind the NHL.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530741875694456833


----------



## ImpactFan

Apparently MJF has a flight booked OUT OF Vegas tonight.... wtf is going on lol


----------



## Mr316

Last 3 hours have made the PPV more intiguing than the last 3 months.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Mr316 said:


> Not if Prichard told him: hey buddy the moment you’re out of there, we’re giving you 5x your current salary.


I mean that could be true and he could be an idiot as it would be a Vince move to turn around offer him less than he's making now. Vince will reneg on written parts of contracts, his verbal agreements are worthless.


----------



## Mr316

Matthew Castillo said:


> I mean that could be true and he could be an idiot as it would be a Vince move to turn around offer him less than he's making now. Vince will reneg on written parts of contracts, his verbal agreements are worthless.


True.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530743845138350080

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gn1212

I want a reenactment of Punk's talk with Vince and Triple H but now with MJF doing it to Tony and Punk.
"It was my fucking year and I was white fucking hot just like he is now and what did you do? You fed me to this guy" and MJF points right at Punk.

" All due respect, I do not need to wrestle you, you need to wrestle me. I do not want to wrestle you. I seriously resent you for not putting me over at Revolution when you should have. That would have been best for business but you had to fucking come in and squash it"


----------



## Randy Lahey

The more I think about this, it’s a brilliant way to build interest in the actual MJF-Wardlow match. 

Going in, it was a foregone conclusion that Wardlow had to win given the stipulation involved. But now, there’s far more intrigue. To even get Wardlow trending is amazing given that nobody really follows wrestling or Wardlow


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530741295911559168

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

Fire him and let him be WWE's problem, if they even want someone like that.

Not worth it. Plenty of others who can take his spot and TK can build someone else up easily.


----------



## imscotthALLIN

This is exactly the kind of thing Tony would cook up for some bizarre heat the night before. Not saying it’s a work just that Tony would think something like this up.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Randy Lahey said:


> The more I think about this, it’s a brilliant way to build interest in the actual MJF-Wardlow match.
> 
> Going in, it was a foregone conclusion that Wardlow had to win given the stipulation involved. But now, there’s far more intrigue. To even get Wardlow trending is amazing given that nobody really follows wrestling or Wardlow



How? People who were buying the show to see Wardlows crowning moment over king douchebag now have no idea if that match is taking place. Most of the star power in the show (Mox, Bryan, Kingston, Jericho) is in some clusterfuck 10 man. I'm sure a lot of people were buying the show for the culmination of Wardlow and MJF. I was with this being worky until they started posting about flights out of Vegas. Why would you want people thinking one of the biggest buying draws to the PPV might not take place?


----------



## Ace

THANOS said:


> Suspend him for 3 months with no pay, and then pay him his contract and job him out with 0 mic time for the remainder of his contract.


 Fire him or job him out and then fire him.

Have Wardlow completely bury him then give the scraps to the other pillars before shipping his ass off to WWE.

Seems like he has his eyes set on WWE, let him go there 3 years earlier.


----------



## KingofKings1524

How does Smark not have a “Should WWE sign MJF?” poll up yet? He’s slacking.


----------



## Gn1212

Ace said:


> Fire him or job him out and then fire him.
> 
> Have Wardlow completely bury him then give the scraps to the other pillars before shipping his ass off to WWE.
> 
> Seems like he has his eyes set on WWE, let him go there 3 years earlier.


Burying him would have the complete opposite effect. You'll turn him into the biggest babyface today.


----------



## Gn1212

KingofKings1524 said:


> How does Smark not have a “Should WWE sign MJF?” poll up yet? He’s slacking.


@Smark1995 do it!


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

RainmakerV2 said:


> How? People who were buying the show to see Wardlows crowning moment over king douchebag now have no idea if that match is taking place. Most of the star power in the show (Mox, Bryan, Kingston, Jericho) is in some clusterfuck 10 man. I'm sure a lot of people were buying the show for the culmination of Wardlow and MJF. I was with this being worky until they started posting about flights out of Vegas. Why would you want people thinking one of the biggest buying draws to the PPV might not take place?


Like the guy said, to build interest.

Nothing like this (to my knowledge) has happened in North American wrestling in decades. A genuine star for the company potentially walking out the _night before _a companies major PPV in which he was scheduled to potentially put over one of their next top stars?

I don't think it's a work and I don't agree with this as a way of building more interest, like you said it was already one of the drawing factors of the PPV, but you can't disagree that this has got wrestling fans talking about one of the biggest PPV matches of the weekend..

However, what kills this interest is AEW or Khan mentioning it on social media before the PPV starts. If nothing is said by either of them until the show starts with regards to what's happening then interest builds further.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

By the way, this was posted on instagram 7 minutes ago.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CeIEfj8B45a/


----------



## Ace

Gn1212 said:


> Burying him would have the complete opposite effect. You'll turn him into the biggest babyface today.


 No it wouldn't.

Everyone is against him, even WWE fans think what he's doing is incredibly unprofessional.


----------



## elo

Whilst it would be a low act I actually like the idea of MJF no showing the PPV. (as a work)

He can't beat Wardlow clean and neither guy should be losing right now so just have Tony Khan come out and sign Wardlow during the PPV and announce he will face the winner of Hangman and Punk Wednesday in LA on Dynamite. Imagine Wardlow v Punk on Wednesday and MJF returns......holy shit the heat and it would be a major angle which is desperately needed to spice this show up a bit.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Like the guy said, to build interest.
> 
> Nothing like this (to my knowledge) has happened in North American wrestling in decades. A genuine star for the company potentially walking out the _night before _a companies major PPV in which he was scheduled to potentially put over one of their next top stars?
> 
> I don't think it's a work and I don't agree with this as a way of building more interest, like you said it was already one of the drawing factors of the PPV, but you can't disagree that this has got wrestling fans talking about one of the biggest PPV matches of the weekend..
> 
> However, what kills this interest is AEW or Khan mentioning it on social media before the PPV starts. If nothing is said by either of them until the show starts with regards to what's happening then interest builds further.



Like I said I was with it being a work until they started talking about him flying out of town. That just seems counterproductive to me. It's not like it's Peacock where it's 5 bucks or free. What is this, 40, 50 bucks? If people are plopping down that money they wanna know the match they're buying the show for is actually gonna take place.


----------



## Ace

If it's true, TK's got to fire MJF rather than waste development on him.

Could easily give his spot to someone else.


----------



## Gn1212

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Like the guy said, to build interest.
> 
> Nothing like this (to my knowledge) has happened in North American wrestling in decades. A genuine star for the company potentially walking out the _night before _a companies major PPV in which he was scheduled to potentially put over one of their next top stars?
> 
> I don't think it's a work and I don't agree with this as a way of building more interest, like you said it was already one of the drawing factors of the PPV, but you can't disagree that this has got wrestling fans talking about one of the biggest PPV matches of the weekend..
> 
> However, what kills this interest is AEW or Khan mentioning it on social media before the PPV starts. If nothing is said by either of them until the show starts with regards to what's happening then interest builds further.


Some people may ask for a refund with the news of MJF having a flight booked to leave Vegas tonight.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Jeru The Damaja said:


> By the way, this was posted on instagram 7 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CeIEfj8B45a/


That basically confirms this is a work. One thing AEW won’t do is advertise a match and not deliver it.

I agree with you tho they shouldn’t have released any statement to keep the speculation fueled


----------



## Oracle

Ace said:


> If it's true, TK's got to fire MJF rather than waste development on him.
> 
> Could easily give his spot to someone else.


Settle down lol everything will be fine come tomorrow.


----------



## Gn1212

Ace said:


> No it wouldn't.
> 
> Everyone is against him, even WWE fans think what he's doing is incredibly unprofessional.


WWE and AEW will disagree on things just for the sake of it.
Look Cody being universally loved when he jumped ship.

Burying him on AEW TV will make people eventually feel sorry for him.


----------



## Swindle

I'm guessing he was supposed to job at the PPV and its a large card, so probably not even a long match.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Ace said:


> If it's true, TK's got to fire MJF rather than waste development on him.
> 
> Could easily give his spot to someone else.


Firing anyone over no showing an autograph signing is retarded.

If he actually did no show a PPV, then sure. But he won’t. Too much money is on the line especially the PPV bonus he gets.


----------



## Gn1212

Randy Lahey said:


> That basically confirms this is a work. One thing AEW won’t do is advertise a match and not deliver it.
> 
> I agree with you tho they shouldn’t have released any statement to keep the speculation fueled


These things could be scheduled.
Don't think it confirms anything.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Randy Lahey said:


> That basically confirms this is a work. One thing AEW won’t do is advertise a match and not deliver it.
> 
> I agree with you tho they shouldn’t have released any statement to keep the speculation fueled



Its called a scheduled post. Means nothing.

And even if it wasn't it doesn't confirm that it was a work lmao. Maybe Khan calmed him down and got him to commit. You're just wishful thinking boss.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Randy Lahey said:


> That basically confirms this is a work. One thing AEW won’t do is advertise a match and not deliver it.
> 
> I agree with you tho they shouldn’t have released any statement to keep the speculation fueled


It is _likely _a scheduled post.

So it'll be interesting to see if it ends up getting deleted or not.


----------



## ProWresBlog

If it's a shoot, I'd fire MJF regardless if he shows up or not. People spent a lot of money to see the show and it makes AEW look bad. Talent can't be taking over shows.

If it's a work, it's stupid, makes AEW and people like Sean Ross Sapp look bad (though he's not very nice, so it's deserved) and it risks money.


----------



## Ace

ProWresBlog said:


> If it's a shoot, I'd fire MJF regardless if he shows up or not. People spent a lot of money to see the show and it makes AEW look bad. Talent can't be taking over shows.
> 
> If it's a work, it's stupid, makes AEW and people like Sean Ross Sapp look bad (though he's not very nice, so it's deserved) and it risks money.


 Yup, I wouldn't want someone like this around. TK is better off letting him go and using that time elsewhere.

Maybe get Omega to return tomorrow to make up for this jackass ruining Wardlow's big moment.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530746844581711873


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nah bro, it's all a big work, AEWguy20224ever says so just like the Cody situation.


My question is, who the fuck cares about this shit? If he is leaving, then so be it. It’s stupid to sit and waste goddamn emotions and time on his fucking contract status.


----------



## Ace

If MJF is out, I do wonder who the next star TK will promote.

Cole? Hook? Darby? Starks? Hobbs?


----------



## RockettotheCrockett

This is an opportunity to let the AEW creative (if they have any) work this into a shoot. Create some interesting angle from this. I swear this is the most interesting story out of Double or Nothing.


----------



## Swindle

A work is designed to build to a blowoff match to make a bunch of money.

A contract despute is designed to make a bunch of money for one person.


----------



## Ace

bdon said:


> My question is, who the fuck cares about this shit? If he is leaving, then so be it. It’s stupid to sit and waste goddamn emotions and time on his fucking contract status.


 Agreed, TK is better off letting him go now if he wants WWE. Keeping him around 3 years and building him up for WWE would be worse.

I have as much faith in TK as I do in NJPW of replacing stars.


----------



## Ace

Swindle said:


> A work is designed to build to a blowoff match to make a bunch of money.
> 
> A contract despute is designed to make a bunch of money for one person.


 MJF has the wrong kind of heat with fans now, most from what I've seen want him fired and are fine with him going to WWE to job to Roman.


----------



## Mr316

What’s going on right now is more interesting than any AEW stories in the last 3 years.


----------



## Gn1212

bdon said:


> My question is, who the fuck cares about this shit? If he is leaving, then so be it. It’s stupid to sit and waste goddamn emotions and time on his fucking contract status.


AEW is kind of a big deal nowadays. Remember the Cody news getting more traction than Steve Austin returning?
Drama around a top star in WWE/AEW will always get attention.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Mr316 said:


> What’s going on right now is more interesting than any AEW stories in the last 3 years.


You mean real life is more interesting than scripted television?

_Never_


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jeru The Damaja said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530746844581711873



If you think MJF could go on Letterman and give the performance Kaufman did, you're crazy.


MJF is great. MJF aint Kaufman.


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> What’s going on right now is more interesting than any AEW stories in the last 3 years.


You have quickly forgot Kenneth BY GOD Omega.


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> AEW is kind of a big deal nowadays. Remember the Cody news getting more traction than Steve Austin returning?
> Drama around a top star in WWE/AEW will always get attention.


I don’t give two fucks about anyone’s contracts. And I be damned if I’m going to try and ride the roller coaster of emotions over another man’s plea to make himself more money.

By all means, MJF can do it, but I refuse to let it be a story I concern myself with…


----------



## Randy Lahey

Ace said:


> MJF has the wrong kind of heat with fans now, most from what I've seen want him fired and are fine with him going to WWE to job to Roman.


lol no he doesn’t. He’s the top heel in the business and is the only wrestler that lives his gimmick 24/7


----------



## Mr316

I kind of have a feeling MJF is gonna be there tomorrow night but it could be the last time we ever saw him on AEW TV.


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> I kind of have a feeling MJF is gonna be there tomorrow night but it could be the last time we ever saw him on AEW TV.


🤷🏼‍♂️

No skin off my back.


----------



## Gn1212

Ace said:


> MJF has the wrong kind of heat with fans now, most from what I've seen want him fired and are fine with him going to WWE to job to Roman.


The wrong kind of heat you hear about is heat that makes you not want to watch him. So you change your channel, makes you not want to buy an event, makes you leave the building, etc.
Clearly that's the opposite. Look at the activity on the forum and people on social media. People want to see him get his ass kicked by Wardlow.
It's the good kind of heat.


----------



## THANOS

Ace said:


> Fire him or job him out and then fire him.
> 
> Have Wardlow completely bury him then give the scraps to the other pillars before shipping his ass off to WWE.
> 
> Seems like he has his eyes set on WWE, let him go there 3 years earlier.


He has a ton of value right now, if he's going to be super unprofessional, you need to kill that value to screw him and send a message.

Jobbing him on TV for the next year while giving him 0 mic time, then take him off TV and sit him at home for the rest of 2023, just bringing him back sporadically to job him out with no mic time in tune up matches to mid-carders.


----------



## Gn1212

bdon said:


> 🤷🏼‍♂️
> 
> No skin off my back.


bdon, I get you don't care, but you kind of do if you're in this thread.
People want to chat about this, let them. 🤣


----------



## IronMan8

Boldgerg said:


> Because it's _painfully_ obvious.
> 
> The man lives in character. By all accounts in the real world he is a pretty down to earth, nice, calm guy. There is no way in fuck he's suddenly turned into his alter ego, burying the company at every opportunity in interviews, on Twitter etc. and being ALLOWED to continue with it, even doing so on AEW TV where he has repeatedly brought up "the great bidding war of 2024". Anyone behaving this unprofessionally for real would be taken off of TV before now.
> 
> Then you even have his opponent for tomorrow, Wardlow, talking about his behaviour in an interview now. How obvious does it need to be?
> 
> I absolutely guarantee you that he loses to Wardlow tomorrow, then his next storyline is all to do with his unhappiness in AEW and how he's not getting what he deserves bla bla bla and you end up with an MJF vs the company story, which ends in him winning the title.


It's welcome evidence that AEW has indeed evolved professional wrestling into a contemporary art form once again.

Yes, of course it's all a work, and yes - that does include the meet and greet no-show.

I was about to draw attention to something and it's relation to the larger story, but I felt guilty, as if I'm potentially spoiling the plot to a movie for some people, and for what? 

All I'll say is... backstory.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Damn. MJF is walking out it looks like


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> bdon, I get you don't care, but you kind of do if you're in this thread.
> People want to chat about this, let them. 🤣


I’m trying to make people realize the irrational behavior of living and dying on every fucking story with this guy’s contract like a Faux News, 24/7 news cycle.

If he wants to go that badly, then he is going to go as soon as he gets a chance. If he doesn’t really want to go, then this is a work that’s keeping everyone’s attention focused on AEW in a way that the news outlets sensationalize everything to keep the audiences focus.

It’s all just so ridiculous.


----------



## La Parka

bdon said:


> My question is, who the fuck cares about this shit? If he is leaving, then so be it. It’s stupid to sit and waste goddamn emotions and time on his fucking contract status.


MJF has been the best thing going in AEW since hes rid himself of Jericho and before Jericho was the best thing going. He has also separated himself from the pillars (Darby, Jungle Boy and Sammy). Losing your best homegrown star would be a terrible look. It would be like TNA losing AJ Styles when he was just starting to get big. 

Losing MJF would be a disaster for other reasons as well, considering the only other heels getting air time right now are Black, Adam Cole, Andrade and Chris Jericho. 


AEW fans better hope this is a work because losing MJF would be a major blow.


----------



## bdon

IronMan8 said:


> It's welcome evidence that AEW has indeed evolved professional wrestling into a contemporary art form once again.
> 
> Yes, of course it's all a work, and yes - that does include the meet and greet no-show.
> 
> I was about to draw attention to something and it's relation to the larger story, but I felt guilty, as if I'm potentially spoiling the plot to a movie for some people, and for what?
> 
> All I'll say is... backstory.


You and I seem to be on similar wavelengths.


----------



## Mr316

To be fair I would be mad as hell too if skinny and awful Adam Cole did almost 10x my salary.


----------



## bdon

La Parka said:


> MJF has been the best thing going in AEW since hes rid himself of Jericho and before Jericho was the best thing going. He has also separated himself from the pillars (Darby, Jungle Boy and Sammy). Losing your best homegrown star would be a terrible look. It would be like TNA losing AJ Styles when he was just starting to get big.
> 
> Losing MJF would be a disaster for other reasons as well, considering the only other heels getting air time right now are Black, Adam Cole, Andrade and Chris Jericho.
> 
> 
> AEW fans better hope this is a work because losing MJF would be a major blow.


I agree it would be a major blow, but that doesn’t mean I need to live and die with every fucking new story. That’s ridiculous.


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> To be fair I would be mad as hell too if skinny and awful Adam Cole did almost 10x my salary.


MJF should just go find Adam, pick him up by the cankles, and shake his pockets empty. Boom. 

Problem solved.


----------



## RainmakerV2

IronMan8 said:


> It's welcome evidence that AEW has indeed evolved professional wrestling into a contemporary art form once again.
> 
> Yes, of course it's all a work, and yes - that does include the meet and greet no-show.
> 
> I was about to draw attention to something and it's relation to the larger story, but I felt guilty, as if I'm potentially spoiling the plot to a movie for some people, and for what?
> 
> All I'll say is... backstory.



Out with it Spielberg. We're waiting.


----------



## Jnewt

He would already be a small fish fighting against the current with WWE. But if he's bitching out on his contract how well do you think the negotiations will go with Vince and Nick when they know they are the only other main game in town and he has issues with fulfilling his contract obligations? Seems to me WWE is having issues with that currently. Fuck I hope it is a work. I don't even really like MJF but he is gonna really fucking ruin his future pulling this.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

If this is actually real Tony can't fire him it sets a bad precedent that if you want out just pull this shit Tony needs to grow some balls and make him ride his contract out


----------



## One Shed

bdon said:


> You have quickly forgot Kenneth BY GOD Omega.


Just like about everyone else has too. One MJF segment is better than all of Kenny's weak ass promo segments combined. Remember when he struggled to lift five pounds and made a goofy face? Yeah, I do not miss that guy.

As for this situation, I obviously hope it is a work, and if it is, it got a lot of people talking about the PPV this weekend.

If he did take his ball and go home over a pay dispute I will lose some respect for him though. He has not been told to go out and do anything dumb since the Jericho thing or lose to any of the numerous dorks on the show. All his stuff has been quality and he has a very bright and well paid future. Does he really want to go to the WWE and be in a tag team with Miz against the Street Profits or the Pancake throwers for a best of 8,000 series?


----------



## Gn1212

IronMan8 said:


> It's welcome evidence that AEW has indeed evolved professional wrestling into a contemporary art form once again.
> 
> Yes, of course it's all a work, and yes - that does include the meet and greet no-show.
> 
> I was about to draw attention to something and it's relation to the larger story, but I felt guilty, as if I'm potentially spoiling the plot to a movie for some people, and for what?
> 
> All I'll say is... backstory.


Him essentially doing what his idol Punk did?


----------



## bdon

MrMeeseeks said:


> If this is actually real Tony can't fire him it sets a bad precedent that if you want out just pull this shit Tony needs to grow some balls and make him ride his contract out


Nah. If you wanted to be petty, you fire him, let him go to Vince expecting the Brinks Security truck, and laugh at him when Vince goes full asshole on him and lowballs him knowing Vince has the upper hand and is never going to bid against himself.


----------



## FrankieDs316

The comments sure are different in this thread compared to Sasha/Naomi


----------



## bdon

Gn1212 said:


> Him essentially doing what his idol Punk did?


Yep


----------



## Gn1212

FrankieDs316 said:


> The comments sure are different in this thread compared to Sasha/Naomi


Are they? Pretty similar to me. Half want him gone, half are laughing at AEW(or in that situation WWE).


----------



## KingofKings1524

FrankieDs316 said:


> The comments sure are different in this thread compared to Sasha/Naomi


They’re actually almost identical.


----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530756805034246144
Calm down people.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

Jnewt said:


> He would already be a small fish fighting against the current with WWE. But if he's bitching out on his contract how well do you think the negotiations will go with Vince and Nick when they know they are the only other main game in town and he has issues with fulfilling his contract obligations? Seems to me WWE is having issues with that currently. Fuck I hope it is a work. I don't even really like MJF but he is gonna really fucking ruin his future pulling this.


Lol, Vince would treat him like a star just like how he's doing Cody this time around


----------



## CovidFan

FrankieDs316 said:


> The comments sure are different in this thread compared to Sasha/Naomi


Seem the same to me. Some saying "omg unprofessional", some speculating to jumping to WWE, while some speculate what's really happening. But I'm sure if you want to make up a narrative that a lot are different because of whatever weird reason, you could do that based on one or two people (maybe).


----------



## RapShepard

This situation is really overshadowing my birthday weekend and the delicious meals I've had. Let's turn the attention to what's really important


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

RapShepard said:


> This situation is really overshadowing my birthday weekend and the delicious meals I've had. Let's turn the attention to what's really important


Happy birthday!


----------



## RapShepard

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Happy birthday!


 appreciated lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Has anyone seen Tony Khan? Suddenly not as talkative on Twitter. 🤔


----------



## Saintpat

RapShepard said:


> This situation is really overshadowing my birthday weekend and the delicious meals I've had. Let's turn the attention to what's really important


I went over to my parents house for lunch today. They grilled steak and baked potatoes. It was magnificent.

Happy birthday weekend!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

KingofKings1524 said:


> Good call. That’s exactly how I would play it.


Because everyone is just dying to see Tony Khan try and mimic 1998 Vince McMahon.


----------



## ShadowCounter

RainmakerV2 said:


> Like I said I was with it being a work until they started talking about him flying out of town. That just seems counterproductive to me. It's not like it's Peacock where it's 5 bucks or free. What is this, 40, 50 bucks? If people are plopping down that money they wanna know the match they're buying the show for is actually gonna take place.


Why? If he had been confirmed for getting on the plane I could understand but anyone can book a flight and no show it.




Gn1212 said:


> Him essentially doing what his idol Punk did?


Except Punk met all his required contract dates before leaving. MJF hasn't.




HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Lol, Vince would treat him like a star just like how he's doing Cody this time around


It's been 2 months. Wait to say this on year 2.


----------



## RapShepard

Saintpat said:


> I went over to my parents house for lunch today. They grilled steak and baked potatoes. It was magnificent.
> 
> Happy birthday weekend!


My father has brisket prepping for tomorrow so I'm ready for that. 

And thank ya


----------



## the_hound

hahahahaha SC is losing their shit over on reddit.......meanwhile over at twitoxic they are pretty much insinuating that wwe is "contract tampering" and "tapping" up talent.

oh iwc please for the love of god never change.


----------



## CovidFan

Happy Birthday RapS! Enjoy tomorrow!


----------



## RainmakerV2

ShadowCounter said:


> Why? If he had been confirmed for getting on the plane I could understand but anyone can book a flight and no show it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Punk met all his required contract dates before leaving. MJF hasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been 2 months. Wait to say this on year 2.



There's no reason to try to leak that he has a flight booked out of town and is gonna no show and put people buying the show for that match of the fence. There was plenty of buzz just from him no showing the meet and greet


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics

the_hound said:


> hahahahaha SC is losing their shit over on reddit.......meanwhile over at twitoxic they are pretty much insinuating that wwe is "contract tampering" and "tapping" up talent.
> 
> oh iwc please for the love of god never change.


I can't stand SC


----------



## RapShepard

CovidFan said:


> Happy Birthday RapS! Enjoy tomorrow!


Well was actually Friday but a ... Well you symptoms were in full effect


----------



## Gn1212

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Lol, Vince would treat him like a star just like how he's doing Cody this time around


Cody and MJF are very different.
Cody has grown into that system, he knows how to work in that system and already paid his dues.
MJF has grown into a system where he does whatever the fuck he wants. You think WWE is gonna allow him to call people dipshits on live TV?
You think WWE is gonna allow him to have unscripted promos from the get go?

He won't have to start from scratch but he also isn't coming in to be slotted in a top role instantly. Will probably take a good year or two for Vince to trust him. By that point the luster will be lost, Vince will make up his mind about him being a manager or a midcard heel and that'd be it.
Cornette loves MJF and even he admitted he wouldn't be a top guy in WWE.


----------



## CM Buck

Sigh


----------



## Gn1212

Firefromthegods said:


> Sigh


Took you long enough. 🤣
Have you caught up?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Holy jesus…I cannot wait to see another fourteen thousand more conflicting ‘MJF is upset’/‘MJF is happy’ threads over the next two years and more dense, pencil necked geeks getting their heads all bent out of shape because they think they’re so perfect at predicting shit. It’s quite a sight.


----------



## zkorejo

Ok if the guy really wants out. Let him go or don't use him at all until his contract runs out.

Edit: the interest level for the match just raised for me. Let's see if Wardlow will bury MJF with 20 powerbombs.


----------



## Jnewt

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Lol, Vince would treat him like a star just like how he's doing Cody this time around


----------



## the_hound

If you can't see this is a major work and a wee fly shot at banks and that other chick situation, then i don't know what to say to you.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cody helped checkmate the move to get MJF over there. Smart bastard lol. Tony needs to fucking grow a pair and just let MJF go to WWE.


----------



## ShadowCounter

RainmakerV2 said:


> There's no reason to try to leak that he has a flight booked out of town and is gonna no show and put people buying the show for that match of the fence. There was plenty of buzz just from him no showing the meet and greet



Sure there is. Book the flight and leak it to the press. Instant unpredictability. Will some not buy the PPV cause of this...yes. But I'd bet my right arm they will net more PPV buys from this drama.


----------



## Gn1212

Chan Hung said:


> Cody helped checkmate the move to get MJF over there. Smart bastard lol. Tony needs to fucking grow a pair and just let MJF go to WWE.


We need to start a movement!
Release MJF from the shackles of AEW.
#ReleaseMJF


----------



## Chan Hung

Mr316 said:


> Yep. He’s trying to get fired. Not cool though. Tony Khan is gonna have to fo something about this ASAP.


He clearly is wanting out of his deal asap. Tony should just fucking let him go. MJF wont be able to pull off a lot of his known language in WWE but he clearly is wanting out of his contract. IF he abandons and flies back tonight to NJ, That and thus no-shows one of the biggest matches on the PPV, Tony must release him. If not he's stupider than i thought.


----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530758262190055424


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF would be instantly a bigger heat magnet in WWE than anyone there at the moment.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Assuming this is all real... let's see if Punk shows support for MJF here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528110014853853184


----------



## Chan Hung

ShadowCounter said:


> Sure there is. Book the flight and leak it to the press. Instant unpredictability. Will some not buy the PPV cause of this...yes. But I'd bet my right arm they will net more PPV buys from this drama.


MJF vs Wardlow is literally the biggest match on the ppv. Unless you call Punk vs Page bigger. If fans think that MJF may no show, then it would create less buys i would think. People want to see MJF vs Wardlow, not Warldow vs (random guy) or Spears.


----------



## Gn1212

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Assuming this is all real... let's see if Punk shows support for MJF here.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528110014853853184


----------



## Hotdiggity11

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Assuming this is all real... let's see if Punk shows support for MJF here.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528110014853853184


Who can reply?
People @CmPunk mentioned can reply



🤣


----------



## CM Buck

Gn1212 said:


> Took you long enough. 🤣
> Have you caught up?


Yep. This is my opinion.

If this is a work this is an annoying one. They would also need to remind the fans cause his contract isn't up for 400 days 

If this is a shoot then it will mar aew far worse than the limp dick explosion did.

There's too many things that can go wrong to make this a worthwhile stunt to pull. Especially if they pull the match for it.

Wwe did it at backlash with the tag titles and it had a lot of build and doing so annoyed a decent amount of fans.

This story is far far bigger in terms of build. Delaying this would be dumb


----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> MJF vs Wardlow is literally the biggest match on the ppv. Unless you call Punk vs Page bigger. If fans think that MJF may no show, then it would create less buys i would think. People want to see MJF vs Wardlow, not Warldow vs (random guy) or Spears.


"And his opponent, making a last minute substitution, MJF's brother Mizwell Michael Friedman."


----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530748067644948482
OMG! It's all coming together now.


----------



## Chan Hung

Firefromthegods said:


> Yep. This is my opinion.
> 
> If this is a work this is an annoying one. They would also need to remind the fans cause his contract isn't up for 400 days
> 
> If this is a shoot then it will mar aew far worse than the limp dick explosion did.
> 
> There's too many things that can go wrong to make this a worthwhile stunt to pull. Especially if they pull the match for it.
> 
> Wwe did it at backlash with the tag titles and it had a lot of build and doing so annoyed a decent amount of fans.
> 
> This story is far far bigger in terms of build. Delaying this would be dumb


100 percent. If this is bullshit, then it needs to fucking stop. They need to not milk this shit so far advance. At least 3 months before his contract ends if okay, but this is over 1 year advance, right?

Secondly, if this is real then i think Tony should just be a man and either fix this shit, tell MJF he owes it to Wardlow and the locker to job and he will gladly let him out his contract. MJF likely wont want to job so if that is the case, then just fire him. Too much drama here if this is real.


----------



## Gn1212

CM Punk opening Dynamite on Wednesday calling out MJF would be fucking money.

"Max you are a coward. Only a sorry waste of space like you would duck Wardlow, take his ball and go home."


----------



## zkorejo

I won't lie I still 70% believe this is work. MJF doesn't strike me as a stupid guy. He knows what makes him special and he knows WWE won't allow him all this freedom. 

If MJF wants to be a stale act in WWE just to eventually become a b grade actor for Marine 26, have a E! Reality show and a part on dancing with the stars, sure. WWE is the right place for him. 

I doubt this is about the money.. I really just don't buy it. TK seems like a fair guy and MJF seems like a reasonable businessman. But then again I said that about Cody too. Time will tell, but right now I'm really not buying it as a shoot.


----------



## CovidFan

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Assuming this is all real... let's see if Punk shows support for MJF here.


There is a huge difference here. They seemingly left over creative issues. MJF has voiced displeasure over his contract status. Tony offered him more money for a longer contract. MJF refused. What Tony offered is fair.

I also think what Sasha and Naomi did is unacceptable fwiw.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Chan Hung said:


> MJF vs Wardlow is literally the biggest match on the ppv. Unless you call Punk vs Page bigger. If fans think that MJF may no show, then it would create less buys i would think. People want to see MJF vs Wardlow, not Warldow vs (random guy) or Spears.


I disagree. I think the "what is gonna happen now" factor buyers will make up for those who bow out thinking the match is cancelled.


I think what is gonna happen is the whole night will be a "Will MJF show up" fest all the way until the match before the main event. How long they play it out depending upon how long the game lasts.


----------



## Mr316

ShadowCounter said:


> I disagree. I think the what is gonna happen now factor buyers will make up for those who bow out thinking the match is cancelled.
> 
> 
> I think what is gonna happen is the whole night will be a "Will MJF show up" fest all the way until the match before the main event. How long they play it out depending upon how long the game lasts.


We’ll know tomorrow morning if MJF will be there or not. Someone will break the news.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

CovidFan said:


> There is a huge difference here. They seemingly left over creative issues. MJF has voiced displeasure over his contract status. Tony offered him more money for a longer contract. MJF refused. What Tony offered is fair.


While I'd agree if all of what you say is true... it's all hearsay. Besides (and again assuming this is all real), this particular situation might have more to do with creatively than the contract stuff. The contract stuff he's been showing up and performing through for months at least. For all we know Tony could've laid it out that MJF was going to get squashed by Wardlow and MJF disagreed, and now will no-show the PPV tomorrow.

(Edit: Also just as an FYI, I posted it as a joke anyway. Hoping Miro eventually quote tweets it again since he does that kinda shit lol).


----------



## RainmakerV2

Mr316 said:


> We’ll know tomorrow morning if MJF will be there or not. Someone will break the news.



No they won't. All the sheets are in Khans good graces. If it's a work you won't hear anything else about this. They'll make you pay for the show to find out. They'll just say they "can't confirm anything ".


----------



## the_hound

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Who can reply?
> People @CmPunk mentioned can reply
> 
> 
> 
> 🤣


well he is the voice of the voiceless or in this case "the voice of the replyess


----------



## Gn1212

Very interesting that Alvarez and Meltzer barely touched upon this. Meanwhile, Mike and Sean are all over it.


----------



## Mr316

RainmakerV2 said:


> No they won't. All the sheets are in Khans good graces. If it's a work you won't hear anything else about this. They'll make you pay for the show to find out. They'll just say they "can't confirm anything ".


If we don’t find out before the event starts, sheets are in on it and the entire thing is a work.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Is that why he is being booked weak? He is taking what they are giving him and turning it into heel gold, but still his fued with Wardlow is suspiciously one sided.


----------



## ShadowCounter

#BadNewsSanta said:


> While I'd agree if all of what you say is true... it's all hearsay. Besides (and again assuming this is all real), this particular situation might have more to do with creatively than the contract stuff. The contract stuff he's been showing up and performing through for months at least. For all we know Tony could've laid it out that MJF was going to get squashed by Wardlow and MJF disagreed, and now will no-show the PPV tomorrow.
> 
> (Edit: Also just as an FYI, I posted it as a joke anyway. Hoping Miro eventually quote tweets it again since he does that kinda shit lol).



Wouldn't that be worse? This isn't like with Sasha and Naomi standing up for the tag belts to be respected after being booked to lose hours before a show with no build up. This would be MJF fucking over the making of a new mega star with a 2+ year build behind it.


----------



## CovidFan

#BadNewsSanta said:


> While I'd agree if all of what you say is true... it's all hearsay. Besides (and again assuming this is all real), this particular situation might have more to do with creatively than the contract stuff.


It's true, it's all hearsay. It's really just fun gossip. Just playing devil's advocate over here.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Mr316 said:


> We’ll know tomorrow morning if MJF will be there or not. Someone will break the news.


I don’t think anyone will know for sure until it’s time for him to walk through the curtain.


----------



## Upstart474

Yup, some will always always believe it is a "work" even when the AEW wrestler gets released and works at another promotion.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530752865194627072


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

zkorejo said:


> I won't lie I still 70% believe this is work.


LMAO


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Gn1212 said:


> CM Punk opening Dynamite on Wednesday calling out MJF would be fucking money.
> 
> "Max you are a coward. Only a sorry waste of space like you would duck Wardlow, take his ball and go home."


Yeah nothing like having a guy who walked out of a job to call someone else on the carpet for doing the same thing.


----------



## zkorejo

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Yeah nothing like having a guy who walked out of a job to call someone else on the carpet for doing the same thing.


Would work great if he turns heel at DoN though.


----------



## Gn1212

Tbf, I am seeing some takes bow that really make the "work" argument not that outlandish.
Seriously, it still doesn't feel right that MJF would rob Wardlow of this moment tomorrow. Not only would Wardlow never forgive him but any friends he has in AEW could lose respect for him. 
This isn't Triple H. Wardlow is one of the boys.
For a guy as old school as MJF, you would think he would know better than do that.


----------



## Mr316

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530774557652668417
Starting to look like Sean is in Tony’s pocket.


----------



## Gn1212

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Yeah nothing like having a guy who walked out of a job to call someone else on the carpet for doing the same thing.


----------



## Lorromire

Wardlow to face a mystery opponent in Sasha Banks confirmed.


----------



## Gn1212

Mr316 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530774557652668417
> Starting to look like Sean is in Tony’s pocket.


Lmfao, he's backtracking. 🤣
I could see he was second guessing himself when he said PWInsider also reported his news. That read to me like "Hey, even they say what I say".

Uncle Dave knew he shouldn't jump the gun on this.


----------



## Mr316

Gn1212 said:


> Lmfao, he's backtracking. 🤣


He definitely is.


----------



## zkorejo

Gn1212 said:


> Tbf, I am seeing some takes bow that really make the "work" argument not that outlandish.
> Seriously, it still doesn't feel right that MJF would rob Wardlow of this moment tomorrow. Not only would Wardlow never forgive him but any friends he has in AEW could lose respect for him.
> This isn't Triple H. Wardlow is one of the boys.
> For a guy as old school as MJF, you would think he would know better than do that.


Exactly and this is alot more like Jeff Jarrett threatening to leave WWF for WCW right before ppv without dropping the title than CM Punk leaving due to legit issues.

That's definitely not a good look for someone who wants to work with Vince. Vince values loyalty and hated JJ for years after that.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

ShadowCounter said:


> Wouldn't that be worse? This isn't like with Sasha and Naomi standing up for the tag belts to be respected after being booked to lose hours before a show with no build up. This would be MJF fucking over the making of a new mega star with a 2+ year build behind it.


Yeah I'd say it's a worse reason (MJF's in this situation if it's that), but it's not that far off to be honest. Ultimately they are all actors/performers, not actual competitors, and getting invested in props and your own storylines like that to the point where you'll walk out over something you don't agree with is just stupid mark shit and incredibly selfish (it's not like Sasha or Naomi were that concerned about the women's tag titles poor presentation before they had it - or at least nothing we ever heard). It's all in that same line of thinking, but yeah MJF's would be more "selfish" than Sasha/Naomi's in this situation. Disagreeing with the direction and airing those disagreements to your employer is one thing. Not doing your job over it is another (especially the night of the show, or the day before a major PPV event).




CovidFan said:


> It's true, it's all hearsay. It's really just fun gossip. Just playing devil's advocate over here.


Gotcha, that's fair.


----------



## CovidFan

Hilarious to see wrestling marks all paranoid.


----------



## One Shed

zkorejo said:


> Would work great if he turns heel at DoN though.


"Want to know why Max walked out? I told him to. You people don't deserve our level of greatness."


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

zkorejo said:


> Would work great if he turns heel at DoN though.


 Blah blah heel turn makes everything cool blah blah blah


----------



## CovidFan

#BadNewsSanta said:


> MJF's would be more "selfish" than Sasha/Naomi's in this situation


This especially because tomorrow's supposed to be Wardlow's night and his big achievement of ridding himself of MJF. All this news is taking away from Wardlow doing anything. This is also why I say it's all legit. Even MJF showing up tomorrow doesn't say it isn't legit.


----------



## Seafort

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Yeah nothing like having a guy who walked out of a job to call someone else on the carpet for doing the same thing.


The difference (if true) is that CM Punk did not walk out in the middle of a program.

This is Wardlow’s big break. This is the climax of a three year storyline. And MJF is walking out before that storyline is concluded.

So if true, then MJF can sit at home until Jan 2024. Or be suspended for x number of days, then wrestle dark matches until 2024. Then he can go to WWE and hopefully have a long career. Because if I were Khan, he would never have the opportunity of working in my company again. The never say never aspect of wrestling is silly.


----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530746844581711873

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530765927045910528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530775730392547328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530774557652668417It was at this moment, Sean realized he fucked up.


----------



## zkorejo

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Blah blah heel turn makes everything cool blah blah blah


It does actually. In a lot of cases. Heels are usually cooler than babyfaces.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

zkorejo said:


> Exactly and this is alot more like Jeff Jarrett threatening to leave WWF for WCW right before ppv without dropping the title than CM Punk leaving due to legit issues.
> 
> That's definitely not a good look for someone who wants to work with Vince. Vince values loyalty and hated JJ for years after that.


And now Jarrett is reportedly an exec in WWE. Life is strange sometimes.


----------



## One Shed

zkorejo said:


> Exactly and this is alot more like Jeff Jarrett threatening to leave WWF for WCW right before ppv without dropping the title than CM Punk leaving due to legit issues.
> 
> That's definitely not a good look for someone who wants to work with Vince. Vince values loyalty and hated JJ for years after that.


To be fair, that really was completely different. Jeff's contract DID expire the day before the PPV so that was bad management on WWF's part, which JR has admitted to.


----------



## Seafort

zkorejo said:


> Exactly and this is alot more like Jeff Jarrett threatening to leave WWF for WCW right before ppv without dropping the title than CM Punk leaving due to legit issues.
> 
> That's definitely not a good look for someone who wants to work with Vince. Vince values loyalty and hated JJ for years after that.


Vince will not tolerate being held up for money. Warrior did this and was only allowed back because he was needed. Jarrett did this and because of WWE’s position of power they washed their hands of him.


----------



## zkorejo

MonkasaurusRex said:


> And now Jarrett is reportedly an exec in WWE. Life is strange sometimes.


Sure.. like 25 years later.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

zkorejo said:


> It does actually. In a lot of cases. Heels are usually cooler than babyfaces.


I never said it didn't it's just a blah blah blah level cliche.


----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530769946539528193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530770739783008257The fuck? Goldberg?


----------



## Not Lying

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Yeah nothing like having a guy who walked out of a job to call someone else on the carpet for doing the same thing.


One guy was being abused and working injured and never getting time off, and the other is a baby pampered spoiled brat.


----------



## sideon

Mr316 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530774557652668417
> Starting to look like Sean is in Tony’s pocket.


Is he going to say it would be a bad work like he did with the Sasha/Naomi situation?


The Definition of Technician said:


> *One guy was being abused and working injured and never getting time off*, and the other is a baby pampered spoiled brat.


The same guy that had to admit that he lied about having a staph infection?


----------



## Randy Lahey

AEW would announce the match was off if he really did walk out. If they don’t, then it’s business as usual and they used Sapp to work the marks


----------



## zkorejo

Two Sheds said:


> To be fair, that really was completely different. Jeff's contract DID expire the day before the PPV so that was bad management on WWF's part, which JR has admitted to.


I see. So MJF is even worse than what JJ pulled then. Leaving your company in good terms is always good for yourself. You should want to start a bidding war everytime your contract ends, not just the first time. MJF won't burn bridges. Cody didn't either.

It just all sounds very greedy and emotional on MJFs part, which is hard to believe.


----------



## Seafort

Two Sheds said:


> To be fair, that really was completely different. Jeff's contract DID expire the day before the PPV so that was bad management on WWF's part, which JR has admitted to.


Yes, but Jarrett also had a verbal agreement to stay with the company. Similar to Luger in 1995. That’s why he had not dropped the title before the PPV.

Having been burned twice, Vince made certain that thiscould never happen again.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

zkorejo said:


> Sure.. like 25 years later.


So what? If a dude basically blackmailed you would you EVER hire that person to be an executive in your major global corporation?


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Of all the people to hold up AEW for more money, I can't believe it would be Maxwell Jacob Friedman. Make it make sense.


----------



## One Shed

zkorejo said:


> I see. So MJF is even worse than what JJ pulled then. Leaving your company in good terms is always good for yourself. You should want to start a bidding war everytime your contract ends, not just the first time. MJF won't burn bridges. Cody didn't either.
> 
> It just all sounds very greedy and emotional on MJFs part, which is hard to believe.


Yeah there is obviously a lot going on we have no idea about. Should be interesting and interesting is definitely something I want in my wrestling.


----------



## Not Lying

This is obviously not a work and MJF thinking he'd be in this position without TK's booking him like a god for 3 years is sad.
Time for MJF to give those Ws back to the other pillars in a decisive fashion after Wardlow squashes him tomorrow.

If I were TK, anyone associated with Cody and his stupid academy would be fired, time to save up some costs on stupid shit and unloyal greedy employees.


----------



## One Shed

Seafort said:


> Yes, but Jarrett also had a verbal agreement to stay with the company. Similar to Luger in 1995. That’s why he had not dropped the title before the PPV.
> 
> Having been burned twice, Vince made certain that thiscould never happen again.


Yeah I am definitely not saying Jeff came out of that situation smelling like roses and definitely paid the long term price for it, but violating a contract is definitely more serious than wanting a big pay day to job to a woman.


----------



## Seafort

MonkasaurusRex said:


> So what? If a dude basically blackmailed you would you EVER hire that person to be an executive in your major global corporation?


That said, Vince is apparently a very forgiving person. It was poor business to let Jeff Jarrett the wrestler back after what he pulled in 1995 and especially 1999. Jeff Jarrett as a backstage agent twenty years later…why not?


----------



## One Shed

Seafort said:


> That said, Vince is apparently a very forgiving person. It was poor business to let Jeff Jarrett the wrestler back after what he pulled in 1995 and especially 1999. Jeff Jarrett as a backstage agent twenty years later…why not?


Vince has always brought back anyone if it made business sense and would never leave money on the table just because of a grudge. JJ was not exactly a compelling talent to bring back in 2001 like others were who had done much worse to Vince.


----------



## deadcool

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530746844581711873
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530765927045910528
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530775730392547328
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530774557652668417It was at this moment, Sean realized he fucked up.


If MJF shows up tonight and wrestles Wardlow at the PPV tonight, all 3 of them will lose some serious credibility.

Btw, I still think all this is a work.


----------



## Seafort

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah I am definitely not saying Jeff came out of that situation smelling like roses and definitely paid the long term price for it, but violating a contract is definitely more serious than wanting a big pay day to job to a woman.


I agree. MJF walking out would be significantly worse. It would be like Lesnar walking out of a WrestleMania where Roman was finally slated to go over, or Shawn no showing against Stone Cold. It’s a major storyline - AEW’s top storyline - and he is showing contempt for Wardlow, the locker room, and the paying fans.


----------



## Seth Grimes

MJF about to go from "one of the best in the world on the mic" to "midget sports entertainer who was never really good" in the eyes of AEW fans lmao


----------



## Randy Lahey

deadcool said:


> If MJF shows up tonight and wrestles Wardlow at the PPV tonight, all 3 of them will lose some serious credibility.
> 
> Btw, I still think all this is a work.


Why would any of them lose credibility? The only person losing credibility is Sean Ross Sapp for getting worked and running it


----------



## sideon

Randy Lahey said:


> AEW would announce the match was off if he really did walk out. If they don’t, then it’s business as usual and they used Sapp to work the marks


A mark journalist working mark fans? Wrestling journalism really is the worst


----------



## Seafort

Two Sheds said:


> Vince has always brought back anyone if it made business sense and would never leave money on the table just because of a grudge. JJ was not exactly a compelling talent to bring back in 2001 like others were who had done much worse to Vince.


That is true. The grudge came out only after they didn’t have significant use for him (Warrior, Luger, Jarrett in the early 2000s).


----------



## deadcool

Randy Lahey said:


> Why would any of them lose credibility? The only person losing credibility is Sean Ross Sapp for getting worked and running it


According to Ross, both PWI and Meltzer/Alvarez confirmed it.


----------



## deadcool

MJF reportedly no shows AEW Fan Fest event


Fans who paid to get autographs or photos were reportedly offered refunds.




www.cagesideseats.com





Shocking, if true.


----------



## Seafort

That said, is this situation any worse than Jake Roberts threatening to no show WM8 unless he was granted his release immediately thereafter?


----------



## KingofKings1524

deadcool said:


> MJF reportedly no shows AEW Fan Fest event
> 
> 
> Fans who paid to get autographs or photos were reportedly offered refunds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cagesideseats.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking, if true.


Way to circle back to the beginning of the thread haha


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Seafort said:


> The difference (if true) is that CM Punk did not walk out in the middle of a program.
> 
> This is Wardlow’s big break. This is the climax of a three year storyline. And MJF is walking out before that storyline is concluded.
> 
> So if true, then MJF can sit at home until Jan 2024. Or be suspended for x number of days, then wrestle dark matches until 2024. Then he can go to WWE and hopefully have a long career. Because if I were Khan, he would never have the opportunity of working in my company again. The never say never aspect of wrestling is silly.


Walking out is walking out end of story. It's an egregious, deliberate, and disrespectful act no matter how you slice it because it affects more than just the person walking out often in a negative way.

Is MJF's alleged situation different? For sure, but it's still the same principle of general disrespect for the company you are walking out on and their business, the people you work and the business of wrestling itself.

So there is still no point in having an historically selfish prick who did indeed disrespect the business the locker room and the company he worked for at the time(no matter how "justifiable" you may think his actions were) calling someone out as if he is some beacon of morality for something similarly selfish disrespectful.


----------



## Gn1212

Sean Ross Sapp saying knowing MJF for 5 years it is uncharacteristic of him to do this.
MJF's friends think there is no way he is leaving Vegas.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

The Definition of Technician said:


> One guy was being abused and working injured and never getting time off, and the other is a baby pampered spoiled brat.


Walking out is walking out. Even if CM Punk's actions were justifiable for CM Punk it affects OTHER PEOPLE as well. That's where the issue is always the same it's about the zero fucks given for anyone else or their livelihood. Hell I'm all for people looking out for number 1 but don't try and claim it's anything other than just that.


----------



## CovidFan

nvm. misread



> Walking out is walking out.


To see things so black and white is to be willfully ignorant or just plain dumb.


----------



## CovidFan

Gn1212 said:


> Sean Ross Sapp saying knowing MJF for 5 years it is uncharacteristic of him to do this.
> MJF's friends think there is no way he is leaving Vegas.


I doubt he's leaving Vegas. Just a stunt to try to get more money. An attempted robbery but maybe he'll get away with it


----------



## izhack111

It's Vince Khan! It was Vince all along, MJF singed with WWE.


----------



## Seafort

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Walking out is walking out end of story. It's an egregious, deliberate, and disrespectful act no matter how you slice it because it affects more than just the person walking out often in a negative way.
> 
> Is MJF's alleged situation different? For sure, but it's still the same principle of general disrespect for the company you are walking out on and their business, the people you work and the business of wrestling itself.
> 
> So there is still no point in having an historically selfish prick who did indeed disrespect the business the locker room and the company he worked for at the time(no matter how "justifiable" you may think his actions were) calling someone out as if he is some beacon of morality for something similarly selfish disrespectful.


I agree, but I think the magnitude is far greater. CM Punk walking out is like Antonio Brown leaving the Bucs during that regular season game last year. Bad, and it may have cost them in the playoffs. But MJF leaving is like a Prime Antonio Brown leaving the Bucs the night before the Super Bowl.


----------



## Randy Lahey

deadcool said:


> According to Ross, both PWI and Meltzer/Alvarez confirmed it.


It’s true he no showed the autographs, but running the story about booking a flight just to stir speculation is the work part


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Randy Lahey said:


> Why would any of them lose credibility? The only person losing credibility is Sean Ross Sapp for getting worked and running it


Why would MJF showing up to wrestle automatically make this situation a work? Any number of things could happen and allow for a relatively amicable working environment whether it is in the short term or the long term and still have this incident be a shoot.


----------



## Gn1212

This is very interesting. Sean analyzing the situation live. Lots of interesting bits.


----------



## imscotthALLIN

The best part was when SRS looked like a complete mark.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Seafort said:


> I agree, but I think the magnitude is far greater. CM Punk walking out is like Antonio Brown leaving the Bucs during that regular season game last year. Bad, and it may have cost them in the playoffs. But MJF leaving is like a Prime Antonio Brown leaving the Bucs the night before the Super Bowl.


I never said that the magnitude wasn't greater, I'm just saying that CM Punk calling anyone to the carpet over walking out on a job is laughable. Now if it was someone like Bryan Danielson who doesn't have a history of acting like that calling someone out for walking out it's a different story altogether. Seriously, my main issue is with using CM Punk who isn't exactly a beacon of professionalism to shade anyone for being unprofessional. Use William Regal or Paul Wight or the aforementioned Bryan Danielson guys who have typically been utterly(or as close to it) professional do it, better yet have a "homegrown" act like Hangman shade MJF do it.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

If MJF is playing hardball, and The Khanster doesn't give in, he's screwed. He's either gonna have to suck it up and come crawling back, killing his reputation, any leverage he had, and probably derailing his push, or he's gonna have to sit out his contract, killing his reputation, his push, and possibly getting sued for breach of contract.

Either way, if Tony Khan sticks to his guns, MJF's career is taking an enormous hit.He better hope 'Tiny' Tony cracks in the next 18 hours.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

WrestleFAQ said:


> If MJF is playing hardball, and The Khanster doesn't give in, he's screwed. He's either gonna have to suck it up and come crawling back, killing his reputation, any leverage he had, and probably derailing his push, or he's gonna have to sit out his contract, killing his reputation, his push, and possibly getting sued for breach of contract.
> 
> Either way, if Tony Khan sticks to his guns, MJF's career is taking an enormous hit.He better hope 'Tiny' Tony cracks in the next 18 hours.


Tony could also lose his rep as the "wrestler first" boss he wants to purport himself as. There may be other people who are less vocal about their frustrations and unhappiness than MJF who could see Tony punishing MJF and holding him "hostage" as a huge negative.


----------



## Gn1212

imscotthALLIN said:


> The best part was when SRS looked like a complete mark.


The whole "it's not work but aspects of it could be work and it could turn the whole thing into a work" has me baffled.
Feel like he is covering all angles because he knows this situation doesn't check out.

Also, his source about the flight is a source that gives him WWE news, not AEW news according to him.


----------



## Randy Lahey

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Why would MJF showing up to wrestle automatically make this situation a work? Any number of things could happen and allow for a relatively amicable working environment whether it is in the short term or the long term and still have this incident be a shoot.


I guess I’m having trouble thinking what the “shoot” part is? Sure, he no-showed an autograph signing. That’s true.

But the “work” is the entire speculation fed by Sapp that be “booked a flight, and is no showing the PPV, he’s quitting the company”…that’s the work. Except I don’t think it’s intentional by any party, just wrestling nerds wanting to sell subscriptions by posting worked news.

Even Sapp is trying to backtrack and cover all bases.


----------



## Gn1212

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530790561589956608Lmfao, PWInsider saying MJF is still in Vegas and they are also running with the "it could turn into a work" narrative.
Everybody backtracking now. 🤣


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Gn1212 said:


> The whole "it's not work but aspects of it could be work and it could turn the whole thing into a work" has me baffled.
> Feel like he is covering all angles because he knows this situation doesn't check out.
> 
> Also, his source about the flight is a source that gives him WWE news, not AEW news according to him.


Anybody with a source who has access to flight manifests can get that information. If SRS WWE source has a source of their own or is someone with access to flight manifests all they would have to do is check for MJF's real name on booking lists and/or passenger manifests.

Covering all their asses is wrestling journalist 101.

I also said before that a lot of things can turn a shoot into a work or into a nothing story MJF working DoN wouldn't necessarily make anything that has been alleged untrue or the situation as a whole any less of a "shoot".


----------



## Mr316

Sheets got worked.


----------



## One Shed

Sean just said MJF for Sasha would be a fair trade. I like Sasha but hahahahaha.


----------



## Not Lying

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Walking out is walking out. Even if CM Punk's actions were justifiable for CM Punk it affects OTHER PEOPLE as well. That's where the issue is always the same it's about the zero fucks given for anyone else or their livelihood. Hell I'm all for people looking out for number 1 but don't try and claim it's anything other than just that.


Yeah and there are levels to this shit.
Punk walked out post-Rumble 2014 when they had no apparent plans for him and wanted him to work with Hunter. Oh poor SOB bastard Hunter and his non-existent feelings. Sure some fans came to that post-Rumble to see Punk, but that's nothing compared to fans specifically waiting in line to see MJF and MJF having a big feud with Wardlow. But you can act like it's all similar when it's obvious to anyone there's a huge scale difference.


----------



## Geert Wilders

If this is a shoot, Khan needs to fire. This is the opposite of professionalism.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

The Definition of Technician said:


> Yeah and there are levels to this shit.
> Punk walked out post-Rumble 2014 when they had no apparent plans for him and wanted him to work with Hunter. Oh poor SOB bastard Hunter and his non-existent feelings. Sure some fans came to that post-Rumble to see Punk, but that's nothing compared to fans specifically waiting in line to see MJF and MJF having a big feud with Wardlow. But you can act like it's all similar when it's obvious to anyone there's a huge scale difference.


Nobody said that there wasn't levels to it, things affect other people not just one person mainly the point is that having one selfish prick call out another selfish prick for being a selfish prick would be laughable. If you're going to call someone out for being unprofessional you probably shouldn't have a person with a history of being unprofessional do it.


----------



## the_flock

TripleG said:


> Holy Shit.
> 
> MJF, I'm just letting you know right now, WWE ain't going to put up with this shit. They have shown recently with the Naomi & Sasha stuff that they will not put up with anything even slightly resembling this shit.
> 
> Might want to pump the breaks on the no showing crap.


How do you know WWE haven't advised him to do this.


----------



## Saintpat

Gn1212 said:


> The whole "it's not work but aspects of it could be work and it could turn the whole thing into a work" has me baffled.
> Feel like he is covering all angles because he knows this situation doesn't check out.
> 
> Also, his source about the flight is a source that gives him WWE news, not AEW news according to him.


I took that as ‘this is not a work’ (which other ‘insiders’ have reported the same) but it could _become_ a work if they smooth it out — he also mentioned if Sasha and Naomi end up back with WWE it could be turned into a storyline. So I think that’s what he meant.

As for his ‘WWE news’ source, it could be someone in the travel industry who has the ability to look up flight bookings and he’s only used that source for WWE news in the past (like if so-and-so has been booked on a flight to wherever the Royal Rumble is being held would indicate they’re a surprise entrant … that sort of thing) and he’s just never used that source for AEW news.


----------



## the_flock

Mr316 said:


> He’s already in contact with higher ups in WWE. He probably already knows what kind of contract is waiting for him.


It will be better than the 200k he's currently on.


----------



## Upstart474

Two Sheds said:


> Sean just said MJF for Sasha would be a fair trade. I like Sasha but hahahahaha.


How about WWE get back Bryan Danielson who they stole from WWE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

this is very funny

good job by all

edit> i’d like to remind everybody from here on out about my comment a month ago how we‘re heading into the ‘summer of mjf’ - where he’ll become champ and leave with the title


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

the_flock said:


> How do you know WWE haven't advised him to do this.


They wouldn't likely do it directly or explicitly. They'd have it be part of an unofficial conversation typically through someone without a position of power and in hypotheticals only. That way there's plausible deniability.


----------



## GarpTheFist

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nah bro, it's all a big work, AEWguy20224ever says so just like the Cody situation.


You should have embarrassed them more harshly, it was so freaking annoying having to listen to all those idiots defend all this as work. Stupid gullible and blind marks.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

TK needs to bench him for the rest of his contract time. Remove him from the intro of Dynamite. Strip him of his Dynamite Diamond Ring and bury him on commentary every chance he gets. Didn't the cosplay wrestling promoter learn anything from Papa Vince?


----------



## God Movement

MJF definitely picked right before DoN on purpose. He really wanted Tony to take notice.


----------



## One Shed

Upstart474 said:


> How about WWE get back Bryan Danielson who they stole from WWE.


By stole do you mean his contract was up and he chose to sign with a different company?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Look guys, lets analyse here.

Shoot that turns into work - Your meet and greet fans who wanted to meet MJF feel slighted because they paid for something that didn't happen. Unprofessional and you've let them down with the work.

Work all along - You've worked the dirtsheets who constantly suck your companies dick, the talent and everyone else for very little payoff and as above you've fucked the fans around who have taken time out of their day to wait in a line for a guy who was never turning up.

---

How does this do anything for MJF? Even if he comes out on the next Dynamite after taking a big loss to Wardlow and does an MJF Vs The Company angle who would really care? I hate to make you all aware of this but the people who follow the dirtsheets actively and are being "worked" right now are less than the people who watch Dynamite. We are literally talking maybe tens of thousands of people who even know this shit is going on right now.

I reckon shoot, they might work something out to get him on the PPV tomorrow but I'd say no chance MJF lasts in AEW until 2024 unless they give him what he wants which it seems they won't be doing.


----------



## GarpTheFist

Chan Hung said:


> MJF vs Wardlow is literally the biggest match on the ppv. Unless you call Punk vs Page bigger. If fans think that MJF may no show, then it would create less buys i would think. People want to see MJF vs Wardlow, not Warldow vs (random guy) or Spears.


Nah he's a hypocrite like the rest of aew shills, he'll either backtrack or just stay quiet


----------



## DaSlacker

I say it's an industry wide work that Tony Khan and MJF have drawn up. Those guys are literally students of the business and wrestling is rife with stuff like this. Delaying Wardlow vs MJF for another 3 months and throwing in a suspension. It would be nuclear heat. 

If not then 5'9 MJF is taking a mighty gamble in burning bridges. WWE is a weird place due to how much Vince wants to test your ability. Could MJF take a gimmick like Butch or Madcap Moss and not become disenchanted? He's a fantastic talker but then guys like Mustafa Ali and Sami Zayn are too.


----------



## The XL 2

THANOS said:


> He has a ton of value right now, if he's going to be super unprofessional, you need to kill that value to screw him and send a message.
> 
> Jobbing him on TV for the next year while giving him 0 mic time, then take him off TV and sit him at home for the rest of 2023, just bringing him back sporadically to job him out with no mic time in tune up matches to mid-carders.


No way MJF would let that happen, he'd go into business for himself during all those matches and fuck with TK live on TV


----------



## Sad Panda

Fuck Chris Jericho, MJF is the REAL wizard. This is why kayfabe is so important in wrestling. The line is so blurred with MJF that no one truly knows what’s going on, probably other than MJF, TK and Wardlow. 

This is brilliant and will lead to even more speculation and interest leading into the PPV. 

God I love the sheer ridiculousness of wrestling.


----------



## GarpTheFist

Mr316 said:


> He definitely is.


Not really, he's just stating a very real possibility. We've seen a lot of shoot angles turn into works in history. The edge/lita/matt thing for example


----------



## Hotdiggity11




----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yeah


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530814088732807173


----------



## Sad Panda

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530814088732807173


That was weird to me. Like, if he was really intent on leaving just red eye it the hell out of there. But nooo.. reports are he bought an airplane ticket!! Lmao come on


----------



## GarpTheFist

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530814088732807173


His wording seems to imply he "thinks" that rather than getting informed by someone. The same thing happens with dave all the time where he just speculates stuff and people view it as him "reporting"


----------



## IronMan8

This beautiful piece of work has shown us that once again wrestling is working in the modern day.

So... was MJF telling the truth?


----------



## Typical Cena Fan

It’s a work as the AEW nuthuggers have a direct line to the almighty and know what MJF, Tony and everybody else is thinking at all times.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

GarpTheFist said:


> His wording seems to imply he "thinks" that rather than getting informed by someone. The same thing happens with dave all the time where he just speculates stuff and people view it as him "reporting"


as opposed to speculating mjf bought a ticket and is outta there?


----------



## FriedTofu

No wonder wrestling fans are marks. Actually happy someone no-showed an event to disappoint other fans paying real money to potentially sell a story on a PPV. Some of you need to stop being happy to be carny marks in this day and age man. lol

But still hilarious so much drama was dug up over a no-show at a fan event and flight ticket detail from one single source.


----------



## SkipMDMan

MJF is a worthless piece of crap. He's got an inflated idea of his own worth. In WWE he'd be nothing, they'd sign him and use him incorrectly. He's not at the level of Cody, he couldn't demand anything from WWE. I say let him go sit at home suspended without pay until he decides to come back or his contract expires. It's his own fault for not believing in himself enough to negotiate a better contract to start with.


----------



## GarpTheFist

LifeInCattleClass said:


> as opposed to speculating mjf bought a ticket and is outta there?


The wording sean uaed clearly implies a source told him. Neither of us can be sure who's right so all we can do is go off of their wording.


----------



## SkipMDMan

He'll be a nothing in WWE. All he has is AEW and if this isn't a work then it's time to just sit him at home with a suspension and let people forget he even existed. Let's see what his value is to WWE after he's been away from television for a year or more.


----------



## TD Stinger

At this point, do I think all of this conflict is real? Yes. Do I think regardless, MJF will still be on the show to at least put over Wardlow? Yes.

And then coming out of this weekend, we'll see what happens next.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

I think at one point Wardlow cracked top 10 in trends worldwide last night, which is quite incredible.

Not AEW, not MJF, but Wardlow.


----------



## zkorejo

Hotdiggity11 said:


>


Bad take. Giving wardlow a title to fix MJF leaving is not a solution. You will destroy an upcoming big feud as a bandaid to fix one problem. How do we fix messed up match/feud? We mess up with another feud which is bigger, is the mainevent and features our biggest star of the show.

I'm interested in Hangman vs Punk and this is a much bigger match anyways. You don't fuck with the mainevent because someone woke up greedy and decided to be a prick.

Besides, it's way too early for Wardlow to win the title. TNT title, sure.. world title program is already going and it's the most interesting thing on the ppv.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

GarpTheFist said:


> The wording sean uaed clearly implies a source told him. Neither of us can be sure who's right so all we can do is go off of their wording.


yah, but writing a story based of 1 source is as good as speculating - as have been proven here

he should’ve gotten confirmation

but its dirtsheets, quality is not the forefront


----------



## GarpTheFist

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yah, but writing a story based of 1 source is as good as speculating - as have been proven here
> 
> he should’ve gotten confirmation
> 
> but its dirtsheets, quality is not the forefront


What's proven? Nothing is proven. Infact 2 other sources support Sean's claims of this not being a work so its 3 vs 1. And even if this does turn out to be a work, this is the most dumbest way to work someone and takes all the attention away from wardlow. Not to forget aew will lose the trust of the fans from this situation because so many fans came to mng to see mjf but were robbed out of it just for the sake of a storyline on the day of the said ppv. This is wwe levels of stupidity where they open a ppv to tell people they should buy the ppv.


----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> If we don’t find out before the event starts, sheets are in on it and the entire thing is a work.


I wouldn’t even say the sheets are in on it. I think the boys have cultivated enough of a rapport with the dirt sheet guys that they can feed them whatever information they want to tell the story they want.

And this isn’t new. In the world of NBA, if Kobe Bryant wanted a certain narrative to be pushed about him or the Lakers, he’d immediately call Jim Gray. If LeBron James wanted the same, he would call Brian Windhorst or Chris Brouchard in his earlier days. Allen Iverson used Stephen A. Smith for the same things before Smith went to ESPN.

The reporter doesn’t have to believe anything. He’s “doing his job” and reporting what he is hearing. Sensational journalism is the new norm, and it’s about damn time wrestling used it to their advantage, even if this one instance IS a shoot.

Because as you can see, something that means absolutely nothing as of right now still has spread like wild fire and is likely the #1 discussion in wrestling going into the PPV.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja




----------



## bdon

Mr316 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530774557652668417
> Starting to look like Sean is in Tony’s pocket.


I think he’s being used. See my above post..


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

If MJF leaves LV and doesn't participate at the ppv then why not book Wardlow into a 3 way match with PG Punk and Cowboy Shithead and have Wardlow win the mens title? It'd be nice to have a real talent win the world title rather than keeping it on a depressive comedy act midcarder or putting it on an overrated self absorbed _never was_ "has been" who struggles to catch his breath during 20 minute competitive matches with jobber talent? Fuck Page and Punk, put that strap on Wardlow asap and turn this MJF shit storm into a positive for the dude that could be the face of the product, if booked correctly.


----------



## Jbardo37

Going to be an interesting few hours that’s for sure, if they announce the match v Wardlow is off he’s finished.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

GarpTheFist said:


> What's proven? Nothing is proven. Infact 2 other sources support Sean's claims of this not being a work so its 3 vs 1. And even if this does turn out to be a work, this is the most dumbest way to work someone and takes all the attention away from wardlow. Not to forget aew will lose the trust of the fans from this situation because so many fans came to mng to see mjf but were robbed out of it just for the sake of a storyline on the day of the said ppv. This is wwe levels of stupidity where they open a ppv to tell people they should buy the ppv.


3 people just wrote the same story

thats not a source, lol

nobody is losing any trust, calm down


----------



## rbl85

If it's true (i doubt it) then if i'm TK the last thing i do is firing or letting MJF go.

What i would do is just not using him at all during 2-3 years left in is contract


----------



## Geert Wilders

rbl85 said:


> If it's true (i doubt it) then if i'm TK the last thing i do is firing or letting MJF go.
> 
> What i would do is just not using him at all during 2-3 years left in is contract


That’s not good business. Just release him. Don’t be like Vince.

MJF will go to WWE and they’ll make him a face and give him a split personality gimmick.


Keep the door open for MJF to return.


----------



## bdon

rbl85 said:


> If it's true (i doubt it) then if i'm TK the last thing i do is firing or letting MJF go.
> 
> What i would do is just not using him at all during 2-3 years left in is contract


Hi Vince. Lol


----------



## bdon

Geert Wilders said:


> That’s not good business. Just release him. *Don’t be like Vince.*
> 
> MJF will go to WWE and they’ll make him a face and give him a split personality gimmick.
> 
> 
> Keep the door open for MJF to return.


Beat me to it.


----------



## Jedah

Does MJF really believe he'll be used right in WWE? Everything he is - and everything that actually makes him valuable - will be taken from him. He'll be forced to recite idiotic scripts. He's also not a legacy like Cody, so he has less sway. Why would WWE pay someone as much money as he seems to think he'll get from them just for reciting canned material from a script, especially someone who has already proven troublesome?

If he actually walks out he should be suspended without pay and Tony should let his value wither on the vine. MJF is still far out from a new contract and he's pulling his trigger too fast and too haphazardly. Make it clear he will not bid against WWE and suddenly MJF's leverage goes down even further.

If MJF would have put his head down he'd have likely been world champion at some point this year, maybe as soon as All Out over Punk in Chicago, and his value would have gone up even more. Instead if he's actually doing this stuff, he's killing his advancement and value.

Zero long-term thinking from him. I can't stand that.


----------



## bdon

Let me just throw this out there: if MJF doesn’t wrestle tonight, then Wardlow is still technically under contract to MJF, no?

Would be quite intelligent for TK to insert Wardlow into that title picture, win it, and have MJF use his right to take the title from him.

Food for thought…


----------



## Seafort

if this is a legitimate situation, what would Vince do if he was Tony? Specifically 1995-1997 Vince.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

rbl85 said:


> If it's true (i doubt it) then if i'm TK the last thing i do is firing or letting MJF go.
> 
> What i would do is just not using him at all during 2-3 years left in is contract


----------



## Seafort

Geert Wilders said:


> That’s not good business. Just release him. Don’t be like Vince.
> 
> MJF will go to WWE and they’ll make him a face and give him a split personality gimmick.
> 
> 
> Keep the door open for MJF to return.


If you’re going to not be like Vince, why leave a door open. Set an example in never allowing him back, no matter how popular he gets or how many times his WWE deal expires.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Seafort said:


> If you’re going to not be like Vince, why leave a door open. Set an example in never allowing him back, no matter how popular he gets or how many times his WWE deal expires.


Because MJF is a worthy talent. Why burn bridges so early into his career? WWE and WCW exchanged talent regularly. Jarrett went back and forth. Why not MJF?

Additionally setting an example is just silly because people will always think of themselves as an exception - “oh this won’t happen to me”. That’s human nature.


----------



## Fearless Viper

MJF taking it to the next level! It's great to see a wrestler doing this kind of thing.


----------



## thevardinator

The more I learn about MJF he seems quite a cunt. He's making Punk look like a fairly nice guy.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Even if it is a work.. how doesit even make sense?

He's feuding with Wardlow not Tiny.

He's supposed to have a match tonight and no one is talking about it. Talk is on, if a plane ticket was bought, how long it would take him to end up in the WWE and how he will be booked in the WWE.

If I didn't give a shit about MJF vs Wardlow before this "work" why would I give a fuck now? If this booking is the future of wrestling, then Wrestling will be dead very soon. These people have no idea how to generate actual interest outside of their WON/SRS/whatever the dirtsheet of the day is bubble.


----------



## BMark66

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530877842732601344


----------



## zkorejo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530813382378590213


----------



## RapShepard

ShadowCounter said:


> I disagree. I think the "what is gonna happen now" factor buyers will make up for those who bow out thinking the match is cancelled.
> 
> 
> I think what is gonna happen is the whole night will be a "Will MJF show up" fest all the way until the match before the main event. How long they play it out depending upon how long the game lasts.


You're definitely right in that whether or not this is a work is intriguing

But in the age of easy to find streams you're about silly as hell if you think undecided buyers will now be more likely to but than not.


----------



## MaseMan

I'm leaning towards this all being a work, but I could obviously be wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Geert Wilders

zkorejo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530813382378590213


They’re really working the internet huh. 


Bring on MJF Wardlow.


----------



## Boldgerg

Oh, he didn't get on the imaginary flight, I'm SO shocked...


----------



## Chip Chipperson

NathanMayberry said:


> Even if it is a work.. how doesit even make sense?
> 
> He's feuding with Wardlow not Tiny.
> 
> He's supposed to have a match tonight and no one is talking about it. Talk is on, if a plane ticket was bought, how long it would take him to end up in the WWE and how he will be booked in the WWE.
> 
> If I didn't give a shit about MJF vs Wardlow before this "work" why would I give a fuck now? If this booking is the future of wrestling, then Wrestling will be dead very soon. These people have no idea how to generate actual interest outside of their WON/SRS/whatever the dirtsheet of the day is bubble.


Exactamundo. Someone put it best before, people don't think it's a work they HOPE it's a work.


----------



## RapShepard

The Definition of Technician said:


> Yeah and there are levels to this shit.
> Punk walked out post-Rumble 2014 when they had no apparent plans for him and wanted him to work with Hunter. Oh poor SOB bastard Hunter and his non-existent feelings. Sure some fans came to that post-Rumble to see Punk, but that's nothing compared to fans specifically waiting in line to see MJF and MJF having a big feud with Wardlow. But you can act like it's all similar when it's obvious to anyone there's a huge scale difference.


1. They had no plans for Punk

2. They had Mania plans for Punk and HHH

3. It's Punk so it's different


----------



## PavelGaborik

Man, Sapp looking like a straight doofus right now.


----------



## GarpTheFist

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 3 people just wrote the same story
> 
> thats not a source, lol
> 
> nobody is losing any trust, calm down


Lmao of course you'd say that as the die hard aew defender you're. Tk can himself say what the dirtsheets said and you'd go against him too. well whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Not Lying

bdon said:


> Hi Vince. Lol


Hell naw. He shouldn’t leave before every other pillar gets his W back from him. ANd then you feed him to Dante Martin and Brian PillMan Jr. Then you release him.


----------



## GarpTheFist

rbl85 said:


> If it's true (i doubt it) then if i'm TK the last thing i do is firing or letting MJF go.
> 
> What i would do is just not using him at all during 2-3 years left in is contract


How will that make him different from vince? Tk and his fans take great pride in him being "different" from vince so acting petty will do him no favors. Of course the tk tards will still tell it wont be petty if tk did so what you suggested. 😂


----------



## Not Lying

RapShepard said:


> 1. They had no plans for Punk
> 
> 2. They had Mania plans for Punk and HHH
> 
> 3. It's Punk so it's different


You still haven’t bought that scale and still compare 1g of shit to 1 tonne?
I said “apparent”.. there was nothing for Punk before he walked on TV like Wardlow/MJF.


----------



## shadow_spinner

Why do people think having a wrestler no show a meet and greet and giving fans refunds is a work? That is stupid, you don't play with people's money.


----------



## Seafort

Geert Wilders said:


> Because MJF is a worthy talent. Why burn bridges so early into his career? WWE and WCW exchanged talent regularly. Jarrett went back and forth. Why not MJF?
> 
> Additionally setting an example is just silly because people will always think of themselves as an exception - “oh this won’t happen to me”. That’s human nature.


Because MJF would be screwing the company, destroying a three year storyline. Honor the damn contract. Or go home AFTER the PPV, as Punk (2014) and Jarrett (1995) did. Don’t do this.

I can almost guarantee Jarrett would not have been resigned in 1997 had he not shown up for that 1995 IYH. You cannot trust a performer who does that - destroys a major storyline for personal gain. So no, I would never bring him back, out of principle and to set and example.

And I can almost guarantee that MJF will regret his choice in a decade or two.


----------



## CM Buck

If there's no MJF match and no Punk heel turn for 24 hours I'm going to make the wood look like pippen94. Same if the matches aren't all as good as omega vs okada. Jade vs Anna Jay included.

If I'm to be screwed over by some stupid work then it better be the most enjoyable screwing of my life.


----------



## GarpTheFist

shadow_spinner said:


> Why do people think having a wrestler no show a meet and greet and giving fans refunds is a work? That is stupid, you don't play with people's money.


Because aew shills are so braindead and blinded by their love of aew that they refuse to acknowledge anything wrong with the company so they try to justify every bad backstage news as a work to justify their love. See the cody situation, these are the same people who said "cody will turn heel, he's obviously working us!" "Cody wont leave, he's obviously working us!". The saying "those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat it" fits them perfectly.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great

So no MJF match? WHAT ELSE IS NEW!?

Job that cosplayer out and be done with it. Hire ... I dunno ... Elseworth instead.


----------



## Geeee

GarpTheFist said:


> Because aew shills are so braindead and blinded by their love of aew that they refuse to acknowledge anything wrong with the company so they try to justify every bad backstage news as a work to justify their love. See the cody situation, these are the same people who said "cody will turn heel, he's obviously working us!" "Cody wont leave, he's obviously working us!". The saying "those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat it" fits them perfectly.


Fuck. I was drunk, so I forgot to into shill mode. Maybe MJF didn't get on the plane because he and TK came to an agreement on a contract


----------



## ProjectGargano

Kopros_The_Great said:


> So no MJF match? WHAT ELSE IS NEW!?
> 
> Job that cosplayer out and be done with it. Hire ... I dunno ... Elseworth instead.


Who told you that? 😂


----------



## Geert Wilders

Seafort said:


> Because MJF would be screwing the company, destroying a three year storyline. Honor the damn contract. Or go home AFTER the PPV, as Punk (2014) and Jarrett (1995) did. Don’t do this.
> 
> I can almost guarantee Jarrett would not have been resigned in 1997 had he not shown up for that 1995 IYH. You cannot trust a performer who does that - destroys a major storyline for personal gain. So no, I would never bring him back, out of principle and to set and example.
> 
> And I can almost guarantee that MJF will regret his choice in a decade or two.


 but he’s confirmed to still be in vegas. He wil do the job. If he no showed then yes I can understand. But I don’t think he will no show.


----------



## Seafort

GarpTheFist said:


> How will that make him different from vince? Tk and his fans take great pride in him being "different" from vince so acting petty will do him no favors. Of course the tk tards will still tell it wont be petty if tk did so what you suggested. 😂


I’m trying to think what’s the longest Vince actually sat a wrestler who he had a dispute with but was still under contract?

Warrior - Suspended for 90 days in Aug 1991, under a deal that ran until Sep 1992. Warrior tried to get out of the deal, then negotiated a modified deal in March 1992

Sid - Walked out of WWE in April 1992 while under a deal that ran until May 1993. There is some murkiness here - some sources say that Sid was released by Dec 1992, but if so it is strange that he doesn’t start wrestling again until exactly the point where his WWE expired - May 1993

Hennig - Walked out of WWE in Oct 1996, was not able to sign with WCW for eight months.

Im trying to think of other examples, like Neville.


----------



## Jedah

It's good to hear he's still in Vegas, but if he actually did what these reports suggest, he may well have killed any title push and stunted his growth in the company.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

I'd be shocked if this wasn't a work. 

He's as old school as it gets and he missed a fan meet and greet (kayfabe wise why would he do a meet and greet). 

Either way I'm fascinated to see how everything plays out


----------



## Irish Jet

Remember I said MJF had to be booked to go over a guy that is 100% his own creation and the cultist trash just laughed and said Wardlow must win?

Ha ha fucking ha. Booker of the year is literally booking his best talent right into the arms of Vince McMahon and his army of dick riders just nod along. Hilarious stuff.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

GarpTheFist said:


> Lmao of course you'd say that as the die hard aew defender you're. Tk can himself say what the dirtsheets said and you'd go against him too. well whatever helps you sleep at night.


….. how do you know i’m a ‘die-hard aew’ defender?

you just joined

fuck, you rejoiners out yourself quick

@Chelsea - got another one for you. Put him with the Serbian dude please xD


----------



## Irish Jet

Also you gotta love the hypocrisy of the cult.

WWE jobs out genuine trash and releases them - “THEY MISTREAT THEIR WRESTLERS”

AEW’s literal BEST talent gets booked to lose every feud. Wants to play both companies against each other to maximise income - “GREEDY LITTLE PRICK SEND HIM TO JOBSVILLE”

The lack of critical thinking among the cult is just hysterical. They are a parody of wrestling fans and this idea that they ever cared about the welfare of the workers has just been exposed as a complete lie. Human trash.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> I'd be shocked if this wasn't a work.
> 
> He's as old school as it gets and he missed a fan meet and greet (kayfabe wise why would he do a meet and greet).
> 
> Either way I'm fascinated to see how everything plays out


He’s done many meet and greets


----------



## Jedah

Irish Jet said:


> Remember I said MJF had to be booked to go over a guy that is 100% his own creation and the cultist trash just laughed and said Wardlow must win?
> 
> Ha ha fucking ha. Booker of the year is literally booking his best talent right into the arms of Vince McMahon and his army of dick riders just nod along. Hilarious stuff.


If we're looking at it honestly, MJF should have beaten Punk at Revolution and be winning the title tonight. It would make sense story-wise independently of anything else. MJF and Hangman had their first encounter that first night three years ago HERE. Why wouldn't Mr. Long-term Planner pay that off? I see the rationale of letting MJF go over Punk in Chicago of course, but that is by no means guaranteed.

The Wardlow match is taking place TOO EARLY.

If it was me in this situation (assuming the incident in question is just a rumor with no meat to it), I would actually book MJF to go over Wardlow tonight. I don't think Wardlow should beat MJF until it's for the title after MJF has had a decent reign.

But if he actually no-showed and threatened to walk out, then he has to be punished, obviously.


----------



## Boldgerg

Irish Jet said:


> Remember I said MJF had to be booked to go over a guy that is 100% his own creation and the cultist trash just laughed and said Wardlow must win?
> 
> Ha ha fucking ha. Booker of the year is literally booking his best talent right into the arms of Vince McMahon and his army of dick riders just nod along. Hilarious stuff.


Literally in love with MJF, ain't you?


----------



## bdon

Leaving it at this, if it isn’t a work and IS a shoot by MJF, then why would you want someone like that in your lockerroom? I do not have any ill-will for him wanting to go to the E. By all means, live out your childhood dream, bro.

But the unprofessional nature of his actions is not cool. When @RapShepard told me the extent of some of Punk’s actions, for once, I agreed with Vince McMahon. Bret Hart got screwed in Montreal, but I know he also should have simply did the job to Shawn and left town.

Fuck anyone that puts themselves over the work of everyone who has worked together to build a story, only to decide their unhappiness is more important. If it’s a shoot, that locker room has every right to break his jaw like I often said about Cody trying to bury Mox’s world title.

But as always, it’s a work until proven otherwise, and I ain’t losing sleep over it. Maxwell Jacob Friedman is not AEW. The show will go on. It was flourishing a year ago this time while he and Jericho were in their own little universe doing sports entertainment sing alongs, and it will flourish without him.


----------



## FrankieDs316

My prediction. MJF does that match puts Wardlow over and then Tony lets him go.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Jedah said:


> If we're looking at it honestly, MJF should have beaten Punk at Revolution and be winning the title tonight. It would make sense story-wise independently of anything else. MJF and Hangman had their first encounter that first night three years ago HERE. Why wouldn't Mr. Long-term Planner pay that off? I see the rationale of letting MJF go over Punk in Chicago of course, but that is by no means guaranteed.
> 
> The Wardlow match is taking place TOO EARLY.
> 
> If it was me in this situation (assuming the incident in question is just a rumor with no meat to it), I would actually book MJF to go over Wardlow tonight. I don't think Wardlow should beat MJF until it's for the title after MJF has had a decent reign.
> 
> But if he actually no-showed and threatened to walk out, then he has to be punished, obviously.


Too early?

It's been building for 2 years.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Boldgerg said:


> Literally in love with MJF, ain't you?


The _nerve_ of calling any fanbase a cult when supporting MJF in this situation.


----------



## Irish Jet

Boldgerg said:


> Literally in love with MJF, ain't you?


Oh yeah pictures on my wall and signed merch everywhere. I must actually be GAY for him lmao. 

What are you 6 years old?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jedah said:


> If we're looking at it honestly, MJF should have beaten Punk at Revolution and be winning the title tonight. It would make sense story-wise independently of anything else. MJF and Hangman had their first encounter that first night three years ago HERE. Why wouldn't Mr. Long-term Planner pay that off? I see the rationale of letting MJF go over Punk in Chicago of course, but that is by no means guaranteed.
> 
> The Wardlow match is taking place TOO EARLY.
> 
> If it was me in this situation (assuming the incident in question is just a rumor with no meat to it), I would actually book MJF to go over Wardlow tonight. I don't think Wardlow should beat MJF until it's for the title after MJF has had a decent reign.
> 
> But if he actually no-showed and threatened to walk out, then he has to be punished, obviously.


Wardlow vs MJF taking place "too early" is laughable. 

If anything it should've taken place earlier, it's been building for years.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Geert Wilders said:


> He’s done many meet and greets



Yup, he just kayfabes it by pretending he's forced to be there and shits all over the fans who come to his table. Which is what a modern heel should do if they want to maintain their persona outside of the ring.


----------



## Irish Jet

PavelGaborik said:


> Wardlow vs MJF taking place "too early" is laughable.
> 
> If anything it should've taken place earlier, it's been building for years.


It should have taken place when MJF was world champion. 

And Wardlow should have had some significant feuds of his own by now.

Instead you ask MJF to lose to a guy having his first major feud, a guy who is only relevant because of MJF’s work. If people can’t see why that would piss him off, especially coming off yet another feud he lost then they’re delusional. It was always going to, as I mentioned the day they started this feud.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530927707604893697

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano

How will Vince hire MJF after suspending Sasha and Naomi because something that is not as bad as what MJF is doing? (Assuming that this is not a work)


----------



## Randy Lahey

zkorejo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530813382378590213


Sapp got worked 😂.

But in doing so, this is how Fightful sells more subs, and even got Wardlow trending on Twitter, so I’m sure TK is happy about it.

Anyone with an ounce of common sense knows that it’s in character for MJF to skip autographs, and there’s no way as a performer he’d ever skip a PPV given that it’s his only way to make money for the next year and a half.

Sapp loses lot of credibility here for reporting this stuff lol.

“he booked a plane”
“He wasn’t on the plane”

just dumb


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

I for one cannot wait to see MJF squashed tonight.


----------



## RapShepard

Randy Lahey said:


> Sapp got worked [emoji23].
> 
> But in doing so, this is how Fightful sells more subs, and even got Wardlow trending on Twitter, so I’m sure TK is happy about it.
> 
> *Anyone with an ounce of common sense knows that it’s in character for MJF to skip autographs*, and there’s no way as a performer he’d ever skip a PPV given that it’s his only way to make money for the next year and a half.
> 
> Sapp loses lot of credibility here for reporting this stuff lol.
> 
> “he booked a plane”
> “He wasn’t on the plane”
> 
> just dumb


Is him skipping paid autograph signings an actual thing that happens on a regular basis? Because from the looks of it he does a lot of autograph signings, just in character.


----------



## One Shed

Randy Lahey said:


> Sapp got worked 😂.
> 
> But in doing so, this is how Fightful sells more subs, and even got Wardlow trending on Twitter, so I’m sure TK is happy about it.
> 
> Anyone with an ounce of common sense knows that it’s in character for MJF to skip autographs, and there’s no way as a performer he’d ever skip a PPV given that it’s his only way to make money for the next year and a half.
> 
> Sapp loses lot of credibility here for reporting this stuff lol.
> 
> “he booked a plane”
> “He wasn’t on the plane”
> 
> just dumb


The weirdest line in Sean's live stream last night was he said someone had paid a TON of money for that plane ticket. I am guessing Sean does not fly much. Tickets are fully refundable domestically right now and doing a quick search right now for a same day nonstop flight from Las Vegas to Newark is $389 ($1,148 for First Class). So even in an alternative universe where it would have not been refundable, it was a relatively cheap way to get people talking, if that is what it was.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Irish Jet said:


> It should have taken place when MJF was world champion.
> 
> And Wardlow should have had some significant feuds of his own by now.
> 
> Instead you ask MJF to lose to a guy having his first major feud, a guy who is only relevant because of MJF’s work. If people can’t see why that would piss him off, especially coming off yet another feud he lost then they’re delusional. It was always going to, as I mentioned the day they started this feud.


This feud does not need a world title involved, it's literally the hottest feud in the company right now and it's not even particularly close.

It doesn't need to be a one & done, its something you can easily revisit down the line with a world title involved as both are young and not even in their primes yet.

You keep pushing this feud to the side and there's no doubt in my mind it would run stale, this is the right time for the feud to take place.

Wardlow is over because he has one of the best looks in Pro Wrestling and has proven to be a quality in ring and mic worker on top of it. Sure, MJF most definitely played a large part in getting him over but to act as if he's the sole reason Wardlow is one of the most over guys in Pro Wrestling right now is a delusional take.


----------



## zkorejo

I'm guessing MJF gets 20 powerbombs and takes time off after that. SRS and other sheets will sell it as him getting punished to save face after this embarrassment. Fans won't know what actually happened.

Edit: everyone saying putting a world title on Wardlow is a good idea, no, it's an overcompensation (in case MJF no-shows) and would be a dumb move long term. Don't fuck with the world title picture it's perfect with Punk/Hangman story that's just starting. Besides, you can't get a world title shot if you aren't in the rankings, you can't be ranked if you don't have a contract with AEW. It screws up with kayfabe on multiple levels and is just a lazy way to handle the situation. Very WWE -like.


----------



## themachoprince

meh .. mjf may be the sole reason wardlow is over because wardlow has yet to peak my interest even tho this feud is fun in a harmless basic cookie cutter way .. would rather see power house hobbs in a top match than wardlow


----------



## 3venflow

AEW posted a scheduled tweet for the MJF/Wardlow match then deleted it within five minutes.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

themachoprince said:


> meh .. mjf may be the sole reason wardlow is over because wardlow has yet to peak my interest even tho this feud is fun in a harmless basic cookie cutter way .. would rather see power house hobbs in a top match than wardlow


That's like saying McMahon is the reason Austin was over. 

Wardlow is over because he's fun to watch, has a cool powerbomb symphony gimmick and has been booked basically perfect. 

MJF being involved obviously _helps _because he's a heel you just want to see get his comeuppance. But for anyone to really think MJF is the main reason for Wardlow's overness doesn't actually watch AEW, they simply can't be.

We all saw the pop he got at Revolution when he won that match, right?


----------



## Irish Jet

PavelGaborik said:


> This feud does not need a world title involved, it's literally the hottest feud in the company right now and it's not even particularly close.
> 
> It doesn't need to be a one & done, its something you can easily revisit down the line with a world title involved as both are young and not even in their primes yet.
> 
> You keep pushing this feud to the side and there's no doubt in my mind it would run stale, this is the right time for the feud to take place.
> 
> Wardlow is over because he has one of the best looks in Pro Wrestling and has proven to be a quality in ring and mic worker on top of it. Sure, MJF most definitely played a large part in getting him over but to act as if he's the sole reason Wardlow is one of the most over guys in Pro Wrestling right now is a delusional take.


Haha the cult don’t give a shit about look. Hell they tend to naturally dislike when a Vince type figure comes along. This is a fanbase that loves Adam Cole. 

Wardlow has done next to nothing in the tun and his one solo promo had him tripping over his rehearsed lines. Someone spouting this nonsense is in place to be calling any delusional.

When he’s asked to go solo after MJF he will crash and burn as sure as the sky is blue. The cult don’t like Goldberg’s or his cheap knock offs.


----------



## TD Stinger

Randy Lahey said:


> Sapp got worked 😂.
> 
> But in doing so, this is how Fightful sells more subs, and even got Wardlow trending on Twitter, so I’m sure TK is happy about it.
> 
> Anyone with an ounce of common sense knows that it’s in character for MJF to skip autographs, and there’s no way as a performer he’d ever skip a PPV given that it’s his only way to make money for the next year and a half.
> 
> *Sapp loses lot of credibility here for reporting this stuff lol.
> 
> “he booked a plane”
> “He wasn’t on the plane”*
> 
> just dumb


Not really. SRS said in his 1st report last night that a flight was booked (he never said by who) but that they didn't know MJF was going to be on the flight.



> Fightful reached out to both AEW and MJF, and only got a confirmation that MJF is fine physically, which is the first concern when something like this happens. *However, we also learned that a flight for MJF out of Las Vegas across the country was booked for late Saturday night. Whether or not he gets on the plane remains to be seen.* Neither side would confirm the reasoning for this when pressed. We have to reiterate, we're not sure if he's actually getting on the plane, but have confirmed a flight for him has been booked out of Vegas Saturday night.


Someone (again, we don't know who) booking a flight and then getting on the flight are 2 different things, as spelled out in the original report. I mean, I find SRS somewhat annoying but a guy who broke the Cody & Austin news this year isn't losing credibility over this when he covered himself to begin with.

As far as this being "in character" for MJF to skip a meet & greet, what's "in character" is for him to go to the meet & greet and do his usual shtick with the fans. To not show up and have to deal with the fans who paid money for it is not a smart thing. I mean, you're acting as if this was some calculated work between TK & MJF. If it is, no showing a meet & greet would just be jumping the shark of trying to work people.


----------



## Randy Lahey

RapShepard said:


> Is him skipping paid autograph signings an actual thing that happens on a regular basis? Because from the looks of it he does a lot of autograph signings, just in character.


Him skipping other autograph signings doesn’t help get heat on a PPV. So there’s no benefit for either him or the company to do it.

This one, it obviously did. How do you get Wardlow trending on twitter without it?

But even then, Sapp reporting he missed an autograph signing is just the news. There’s nothing wrong about. Feeding the fire of a “booked plane ticket” and “not on the plane” is the getting worked part. There’s no point in even reporting that unless you are getting worked

Plus it appears Samoa Joe missed the same event. Yet, nobody is claiming he’s walking out of the company


----------



## Dizzie

Screw mjf, was nothing before aew and was given the perfect platform to show his potential, do you think he could have been as free and creative had he been in wwe? No.

I support him wanting a pay raise but be professional and deal with the fact that nobody forced him to sign his initial contract with aew, don't give the middle finger to the same fans that are paying for your merch and supporting you and don't screw over another fellow professional wrestler that has been by his side since the beginning of his rise.

Just do the meet and greet, put over wardlow and then have your tantrum and no show aew shows until you can resolve the issue of his contract.


----------



## Randy Lahey

TD Stinger said:


> Not really. SRS said in his 1st report last night that a flight was booked (he never said by who) but that they didn't know MJF was going to be on the flight.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone (again, we don't know who) booking a flight and then getting on the flight are 2 different things, as spelled out in the original report. I mean, I find SRS somewhat annoying but a guy who broke the Cody & Austin news this year isn't losing credibility over this when he covered himself to begin with.
> 
> As far as this being "in character" for MJF to skip a meet & greet, what's "in character" is for him to go to the meet & greet and do his usual shtick with the fans. To not show up and have to deal with the fans who paid money for it is not a smart thing. I mean, you're acting as if this was some calculated work between TK & MJF. If it is, no showing a meet & greet would just be jumping the shark of trying to work people.


The work is peddling to Sapp the plane nonsense and having him run with it.


----------



## Geeee

Irish Jet said:


> Haha the cult don’t give a shit about look. Hell they tend to naturally dislike when a Vince type figure comes along. *This is a fanbase that loves Adam Cole.*
> 
> Wardlow has done next to nothing in the tun and his one solo promo had him tripping over his rehearsed lines. Someone spouting this nonsense is in place to be calling any delusional.
> 
> When he’s asked to go solo after MJF he will crash and burn as sure as the sky is blue. The cult don’t like Goldberg’s or his cheap knock offs.


This HAS to be a troll. We had to make an "Adam Cole sucks" megathread because every other thread was about how Adam Cole sucks.


----------



## RapShepard

Randy Lahey said:


> Him skipping other autograph signings doesn’t help get heat on a PPV. So there’s no benefit for either him or the company to do it.
> 
> This one, it obviously did. How do you get Wardlow trending on twitter without it?
> 
> But even then, Sapp reporting he missed an autograph signing is just the news. There’s nothing wrong about. Feeding the fire of a “booked plane ticket” and “not on the plane” is the getting worked part. There’s no point in even reporting that unless you are getting worked


I really don't get the line of thinking here. 

MJF vs Wardlow is already a pretty over feud, so it's not like it needed last minute controversy real or fake to get a buzz. 

What's the tangible benefit of fucking over your own fans that paid for an autograph signings. It's not like "hey MJF might not wrestle tomorrow" is going to be a massive reason to buy the PPV for fence sitters. 

Shoot, work, or mix of both it's certainly got attention, but not the type that makes money for AEW.


----------



## Irish Jet

Geeee said:


> This HAS to be a troll. We had to make an "Adam Cole sucks" megathread because every other thread was about how Adam Cole sucks.


I’m not talking about WF you trash.


----------



## Whoanma

Geeee said:


> This HAS to be a troll. We had to make an "Adam Cole sucks" megathread because every other thread was about how *Adam Cole sucks*.


Well...


----------



## rbl85

I think some of you don't understand how bad it is for an employee to decide at the last minute that he's not going to do his work because mister is not happy.

Let's say you work for a company and you have that big presentation for sponsors or whatever you want and the company entrusted you this big opportunity. What do you think is going to happen if at the last moment you say "screw you i'm not doing it" ?
You'll lose your job (and your reputation) for serious misconduct.

Also him not showing up (still think it's a work) put all the years of work for a lot of people in the trash.

If you're the Boss of a company you have to hit that person hard, you can't brush it to the side because "he's really good". If the guy wants to leave then fine he will leave after the end of his contract but he can't expect to be push a top act on the show.


----------



## DrEagles

RapShepard said:


> Is him skipping paid autograph signings an actual thing that happens on a regular basis? Because from the looks of it he does a lot of autograph signings, just in character.


It’s wrestling. Anything to keep kayfabe alive. This was pre planned and very well executed. You, along with many others, were worked. And that is marvelous for 2022


----------



## RapShepard

DrEagles said:


> It’s wrestling. Anything to keep kayfabe alive. This was pre planned and very well executed. You, along with many others, were worked. And that is marvelous for 2022


So you're saying Tony purposefully setting up a MJF autograph signing, that he would no show, and adds no storyline depth, is a good thing. Alrighty then lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I like MJF but when your bitterness because you think you deserve more starts impacting your fans, let alone your work itself, that’s pretty lame. The fans help make you who you are, to no show is a bitch move, no matter how angry you are at your current situation.


----------



## DrEagles

RapShepard said:


> So you're saying Tony purposefully setting up a MJF autograph signing, that he would no show, and adds no storyline depth, is a good thing. Alrighty then lol.


Whether it’s a good thing or not is debatable, but is this something Tony and MJF would do? Absolutely.

This was trending #2 on Twitter last night and had loads of people talking about it which garnered more interest for the PPV which will result in more buys to see what will happen.

And depending on how the ppv plays out, they may finally get over a million recorded viewers for Dynamite again. So yea buddy, this very well could turn out to be a huge success


----------



## 3venflow

I still think it's a shoot but one they could turn into a worked shoot if the differences are not irreconcilable.

Meltzer and Alvarez think it was a strategic attempt by MJF to strong-arm Tony Khan, hence the curious timing. They said AEW wouldn't screw a bunch of fans out of their money and false advertise on such a big PPV match.

To be honest, AEW's fan service has been near perfect so this would be totally out of character.

I wonder if MJF and Wardlow are friends off-screen because this is a horrible thing to do to Wardlow if the match doesn't go ahead.


----------



## Boldgerg

Irish Jet said:


> Oh yeah pictures on my wall and signed merch everywhere. I must actually be GAY for him lmao.
> 
> What are you 6 years old?


Clearly my comment was tongue in cheek, but you don't half verbally wank yourself silly over him on here and act extremely protective of him constantly.

Next to no one agrees with you that he should go over Wardlow, and yet you push it non-stop, and are now even using it as part of the reason he's behaving like a completely unprofessional cunt. How dare MJF have to put over a fellow rising star?

If - and I do still think it's and if - this is all for real, then he's a disgrace and fuck him, let him fuck off to WWE. AEW will survive without MJF.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

DrEagles said:


> Whether it’s a good thing or not is debatable, but is this something Tony and MJF would do? Absolutely.
> 
> This was trending #2 on Twitter last night and had loads of people talking about it which garnered more interest for the PPV which will result in more buys to see what will happen.
> 
> And depending on how the ppv plays out, they may finally get over a million recorded viewers for Dynamite again. So yea buddy, this very well could turn out to be a huge success


No showing for fans is a pretty shit move, so, not so sure they’d do that as a work, unless the fans are going to be given a second chance to see him. If they really kayfabe had him ghost his fans and they’ll just move on with his wrestling life…wow. I’d be pissed as a fan lol


----------



## RapShepard

DrEagles said:


> Whether it’s a good thing or not is debatable, but is this something Tony and MJF would do? Absolutely.
> 
> This was trending #2 on Twitter last night and had loads of people talking about it which garnered more interest for the PPV which will result in more buys to see what will happen.
> 
> And depending on how the ppv plays out, they may finally get over a million recorded viewers for Dynamite again. So yea buddy, this very well could turn out to be a huge success


So let me get this straight you think

"hey MJF might not wrestle in the highly anticipated match versus Wardlow"

Is the type of thing that a fence sitter on buying the $50 PPV would go

"Well shit I wasn't sold before, but now I have to give them my real money"

Do you know how insane that sounds lol. A rumor that a surprise might happen can surely be a big selling folk. A rumor that something highly promised might no show not so much.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

RapShepard said:


> So let me get this straight you think
> 
> "hey MJF might not wrestle in the highly anticipated match versus Wardlow"
> 
> Is the type of thing that a fence sitter on buying the $50 PPV would go
> 
> "Well shit I wasn't sold before, but now I have to give them my real money"
> 
> Do you know how insane that sounds lol. A rumor that a surprise might happen can surely be a big selling folk. A rumor that something highly promised might no show not so much.


To be fair, I've seen more buzz about this PPV over the last 15 hours than I had over the previous week.

It'd be stupid of course because the feud didn't need any more heat, but you can't really deny that buzz has been added because of it.


----------



## RapShepard

Jeru The Damaja said:


> To be fair, I've seen more buzz about this PPV over the last 15 hours than I had over the previous week.
> 
> It'd be stupid of course because the feud didn't need any more heat, but you can't really deny that buzz has been added because of it.


Multiple things can be true

This situation has a ton of eyes on it

It's not the type of buzz that is going to make folk pay $50


----------



## Jedah

Irish Jet said:


> It should have taken place when MJF was world champion.
> 
> And Wardlow should have had some significant feuds of his own by now.
> 
> Instead you ask MJF to lose to a guy having his first major feud, a guy who is only relevant because of MJF’s work. If people can’t see why that would piss him off, especially coming off yet another feud he lost then they’re delusional. It was always going to, as I mentioned the day they started this feud.


Apparently this is lost on some people.

It doesn't matter how long it's been. The timing is wrong because Wardlow should not beat MJF without the title on the line and MJF should have been winning the title tonight.

Even if the idea was to put him over Punk in Chicago, he and Wardlow should not have had their match until the title was in play.


----------



## somerandomfan

RapShepard said:


> So let me get this straight you think
> 
> "hey MJF might not wrestle in the highly anticipated match versus Wardlow"
> 
> Is the type of thing that a fence sitter on buying the $50 PPV would go
> 
> "Well shit I wasn't sold before, but now I have to give them my real money"
> 
> Do you know how insane that sounds lol. A rumor that a surprise might happen can surely be a big selling folk. A rumor that something highly promised might no show not so much.


"Well the only match they tried to build up might not even happen, I have to buy the PPV now!"


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

RapShepard said:


> So let me get this straight you think
> 
> "hey MJF might not wrestle in the highly anticipated match versus Wardlow"
> 
> Is the type of thing that a fence sitter on buying the $50 PPV would go
> 
> "Well shit I wasn't sold before, but now I have to give them my real money"
> 
> Do you know how insane that sounds lol. A rumor that a surprise might happen can surely be a big selling folk. A rumor that something highly promised might no show not so much.


It’s had just the opposite affect on me. I was on the fence, leaning towards skipping. There’s maybe two matches I give any kind of a shit about. Not worth the pineapple.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

RapShepard said:


> Multiple things can be true
> 
> This situation has a ton of eyes on it
> 
> It's not the type of buzz that is going to make folk pay $50


I don't think anyone who hasn't already paid for the PPV however is suddenly going to buy it regardless.

And anyone who was gonna pay for it anyway has probably already done so


----------



## RapShepard

somerandomfan said:


> "Well the only match they tried to build up might not even happen, I have to buy the PPV now!"


Right lol, it be such a silly way to promote


Reggie Dunlop said:


> It’s had just the opposite affect on me. I was on the fence, leaning towards skipping. There’s maybe two matches I give any kind of a shit about. Not worth the pineapple.


Exactly. Uncertainty in wrestling can be a seller no doubt, but not this type.


----------



## DrEagles

RapShepard said:


> So let me get this straight you think
> 
> "hey MJF might not wrestle in the highly anticipated match versus Wardlow"
> 
> Is the type of thing that a fence sitter on buying the $50 PPV would go
> 
> "Well shit I wasn't sold before, but now I have to give them my real money"
> 
> Do you know how insane that sounds lol. A rumor that a surprise might happen can surely be a big selling folk. A rumor that something highly promised might no show not so much.


It’s wrestling. And what a way to work the fans. 

Stop being worked lol


----------



## RapShepard

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I don't think anyone who hasn't already paid for the PPV however is suddenly going to buy it regardless.
> 
> And anyone who was gonna pay for it anyway has probably already done so


Agreed that's all I'm saying. 

I said earlier in the thread I thought it was an attempt to work

I just don't get it as it doesn't really add to anything be it business or storyline wise


----------



## Kishido

He should open a new promotion called Unprofessional Wrestling Promotion

Together with Naomi and Banks


----------



## rbl85

A lot of people wait until the last moment to buy the PPV


----------



## validreasoning

Jedah said:


> Does MJF really believe he'll be used right in WWE? Everything he is - and everything that actually makes him valuable - will be taken from him. He'll be forced to recite idiotic scripts.


This always makes me lol

MJF is following scripts in AEW. Anyone who thinks otherwise is fooling themselves, All tv is scripted. After all its the same fucking storyline he is in over and over and over. 

As for WWE why does Heyman thrive in WWE. Why did Punk become second biggest star on planet in WWE PG (fuck I hate that stupid label) and hasn't come within an asses roar of producing promos as good on AEW TV. Bliss, Cena, Wyatt, Lynch. Everyone of them became stars for the mic work in WWE past 10 years

If MJF can't produce promo levels in WWE as the people mentioned then maybe just maybe he isn't as good on the mic as claimed..


----------



## RapShepard

DrEagles said:


> It’s wrestling. And what a way to work the fans.
> 
> Stop being worked lol


This is me in this thread



RapShepard said:


> I appreciate the attempt to work I don't believe until show starts


I get it you want to be Mr big brain who doesn't get worked. But no this situation doesn't make sense because there's no real benefit where it matters. Sometimes entertainers experiment and it's just dumb.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Randy Lahey said:


> Sapp got worked 😂.
> 
> But in doing so, this is how Fightful sells more subs, and even got Wardlow trending on Twitter, so I’m sure TK is happy about it.
> 
> Anyone with an ounce of common sense knows that it’s in character for MJF to skip autographs, and there’s no way as a performer he’d ever skip a PPV given that it’s his only way to make money for the next year and a half.
> 
> Sapp loses lot of credibility here for reporting this stuff lol.
> 
> “he booked a plane”
> “He wasn’t on the plane”
> 
> just dumb


Everyone got worked except Randy Lahey.



RapShepard said:


> Is him skipping paid autograph signings an actual thing that happens on a regular basis? Because from the looks of it he does a lot of autograph signings, just in character.


He does a ton of autograph signings in character, if he regularly ditched signings that'd lend some credibility to this argument.


----------



## RapShepard

validreasoning said:


> This always makes me lol
> 
> MJF is following scripts in AEW. Anyone who thinks otherwise is fooling themselves, All tv is scripted. After all its the same fucking storyline he is in over and over and over.
> 
> As for WWE why does Heyman thrive in WWE. Why did Punk become second biggest star on planet in WWE PG (fuck I hate that stupid label) and hasn't come within an asses roar of producing promos as good on AEW TV. Bliss, Cena, Wyatt, Lynch. Everyone of them became stars for the mic work in WWE past 10 years
> 
> If MJF can't produce promo levels in WWE as the people mentioned then maybe just maybe he isn't as good on the mic as claimed..


People definitely are spot on when they say he'd have to tone it down on the mic. 

But you present a valid point. Being able to be thrive creative with no restrictions is certainly admirable. But being able to thrive creatively with restrictions arguably takes more skills.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

rbl85 said:


> A lot of people wait until the last moment to buy the PPV


Do they?

Not saying you're wrong, just want to know the facts and figures. And were those people intending to buy the PPV anyway? For example, I purchased WM30 on Box Office about 10 minutes before it started but I had always intended to anyway.

Personally, I refuse to believe in this day and age, people are purchasing a PPV off the basis of one undercard match and anyone who buys the PPV was planning to regardless.


----------



## rbl85

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Do they?
> 
> Not saying you're wrong, just want to know the facts and figures. And were those people intending to buy the PPV anyway? For example, I purchased WM30 on Box Office about 10 minutes before it started but I had always intended to anyway.
> 
> Personally, I refuse to believe in this day and age, people are purchasing a PPV off the basis of one undercard match and anyone who buys the PPV was planning to regardless.


No i just mean that buying the PPV now or 10min before the start of the show is not going to change anything.


----------



## Aleisters

This is most likely a work. Upset a few people at the autograph signing but get the whole internet talking. A few refunds is pretty cheap for this type of publicity.


----------



## DrEagles

RapShepard said:


> This is me in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> I get it you want to be Mr big brain who doesn't get worked. But no this situation doesn't make sense because there's no real benefit where it matters. Sometimes entertainers experiment and it's just dumb.


It may not make sense to you, but you’re just an average fan with no insight to how the AEW higher ups are thinking. I guess you’ll believe it’s a work once the match takes place tonight and we then see MJF on Dynamite, though he could take a few weeks off or so to sell the angle


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530954030360322048


----------



## PG Punk

Matthew Castillo said:


> The funny thing is that he'd be very unlikely to get any sort of major push in WWE because he's short. And since he can be funny, he'd reduced to a comedy act.


He's nearly the same height as Chris Jericho, and taller than Bryan Danielson. Rey Mysterio, Jr and Eddy Guerrero, all former WWF/WWE champions..


----------



## rich110991

MJF has been dissing AEW since its inception. It’s nothing new. He’s always in character.

I’m a big fan of MJF and AEW. I really hope that he actually loves working there and wouldn’t dream of going to WWE.

Wishful thinking? 😂

Also, he deserves a pay rise. All the people that say “he signed a contract”… bollocks to that, you can still get a pay rise/promotion in any job if you perform well. He’s earned it.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530954030360322048


I reckon it'll open the show.


----------



## RapShepard

DrEagles said:


> It may not make sense to you, but you’re just an average fan with no insight to how the AEW higher ups are thinking. I guess you’ll believe it’s a work once the match takes place tonight and we then see MJF on Dynamite, though he could take a few weeks off or so to sell the angle


DrEagles: haha this is such a brilliant work to work the marks, even though it won't result in extra buys, has no real kayfabe storyline depth, and makes no sense. But haha marvelous


----------



## DrEagles

RapShepard said:


> DrEagles: haha this is such a brilliant work to work the marks, even though it won't result in extra buys, has no real kayfabe storyline depth, and makes no sense. But haha marvelous


RapShepard: haha I’m a dumb fuck mark. Look at me everyone. Herpy derp derp


----------



## RapShepard

DrEagles said:


> RapShepard: haha I’m a dumb fuck mark. Look at me everyone. Herpy derp derp


This is you below going on an oddly emotional rant over something you know is a work



DrEagles said:


> Surely it’s a work, because if not then he’s an ungrateful bitch. WWE had no interest in him and passed on him while he was on Tough Enough
> 
> His contract runs out over a year and half from now. Very unprofessional. Sounds like the male version of Tessa Blanchard.
> 
> WWE will bury him if he were there. He doesn’t have the size or look of a WWE main eventer. He’d just be mid carder. If I were Tony, assuming this is real, I’d freeze his contract and suspend him without pay for this kind of disrespect


----------



## CovidFan

DrEagles said:


> RapShepard: haha I’m a dumb fuck mark. Look at me everyone. Herpy derp derp


Rap's right. There's no point to it. It'll drum up interest from the internet but it's not going to put more of a spotlight on the show to get it extra buys. The people this is aimed toward have already made up their mind on buying or not. And this won't manifest on tv unless TK becomes this Vince Russo type figure on tv and I think he's smart enough to not play Vince Russo.


----------



## PG Punk

How does one get flight information on a passenger who bought his own ticket? Is there some kind of database that shows who has bought tickets? Because if so, this is a serious security failure.

Or, more likely, it's a work and MJF has you around his finger.


----------



## DrEagles

CovidFan said:


> Rap's right. There's no point to it. It'll drum up interest from the internet but it's not going to put more of a spotlight on the show to get it extra buys. The people this is aimed toward have already made up their mind on buying or not. And this won't manifest on tv unless TK becomes this Vince Russo type figure on tv and I think he's smart enough to not play Vince Russo.


I guess we shall see how many buys it does


----------



## One Shed

PG Punk said:


> How does one get flight information on a passenger who bought his own ticket? Is there some kind of database that shows who has bought tickets? Because if so, this is a serious security failure.
> 
> Or, more likely, it's a work and MJF has you around his finger.


Mark at United Airlines probably emailed him.


----------



## CovidFan

DrEagles said:


> I guess we shall see how many buys it does


The total # of buys has nothing to do with what I said or what MJF did. If you think this adds even 100 buys, you're out of your mind.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

And now MJF is the one "We Can't See!"

Probably a work, but been an interesting 24 hours.


----------



## PG Punk

You could buy a ticket with no intention of actually get on the plane. The fact that they somehow found out that Friedman bought a plane ticket makes it look like a work.


----------



## DrEagles

CovidFan said:


> The total # of buys has nothing to do with what I said or what MJF did. If you think this adds even 100 buys, you're out of your mind.


Lol you have no idea what you’re talking about.


----------



## sideon

shadow_spinner said:


> Why do people think having a wrestler no show a meet and greet and giving fans refunds is a work? That is stupid, you don't play with people's money.


That's what these "it's a work" people aren't explaining, how does this benefit AEW or MJF? If anything this makes them look pathetic as of they were trying to get mainstream coverage by screwing over paying customers. It's no different than the WWE advertising Sasha vs Bianca the day of the PPV when they knew it wasn't going to happen.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

PG Punk said:


> You could buy a ticket with no intention of actually get on the plane. The fact that they somehow found out that Friedman bought a plane ticket makes it look like a work.


It's like that Columbo episode with Johnny Cash. He tries to fool him into thinking he has flown away, without returning.


----------



## CovidFan

PG Punk said:


> How does one get flight information on a passenger who bought his own ticket? Is there some kind of database that shows who has bought tickets? Because if so, this is a serious security failure.
> 
> Or, more likely, it's a work and MJF has you around his finger.


It's common practice in music for fans to buy flight manifests from inside airport people. Example: manifest tweet says "I have info on a flight with MJF on this date" and anyone that wants that manifest can DM and pay to get it. It's not like these aren't readily accessible if you know where to look.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I reckon it'll open the show.


I would save it until later in the evening if we don't hear any further major updates before the show goes live... it's got everyone talking, might as well build the suspense up through the show and make em wait a little longer.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Irish Jet said:


> Haha the cult don’t give a shit about look. Hell they tend to naturally dislike when a Vince type figure comes along. This is a fanbase that loves Adam Cole.
> 
> Wardlow has done next to nothing in the tun and his one solo promo had him tripping over his rehearsed lines. Someone spouting this nonsense is in place to be calling any delusional.
> 
> When he’s asked to go solo after MJF he will crash and burn as sure as the sky is blue. The cult don’t like Goldberg’s or his cheap knock offs.


How high were you when you decided to click post for this one?


----------



## sideon

Aleisters said:


> This is most likely a work. Upset a few people at the autograph signing but get the whole internet talking. A few refunds is pretty cheap for this type of publicity.


That's the wrong kind of publicity.


----------



## RapShepard

CovidFan said:


> Rap's right. There's no point to it. It'll drum up interest from the internet but it's not going to put more of a spotlight on the show to get it extra buys. The people this is aimed toward have already made up their mind on buying or not. And this won't manifest on tv unless TK becomes this Vince Russo type figure on tv and I think he's smart enough to not play Vince Russo.


The only way a potential marquee match not happening would feasibly get considerable extra buys, is if it was a big match fans didn't want in the first place being replaced with one they wanted.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

PG Punk said:


> You could buy a ticket with no intention of actually get on the plane. The fact that they somehow found out that Friedman bought a plane ticket makes it look like a work.


and they were told by a ‘usually wwe exclusive’ source

ie> they worked a wwe stooge to spill stuff to SRS


----------



## DUD

I'm still on the side of it being a work, and if it is then hats off too them for the hysteria they've caused on the Internet in an era where its difficult to blur the lines of script and reality.


----------



## Gn1212

Scuba Steve said:


> I would save it until later in the evening if we don't hear any further major updates before the show goes live... it's got everyone talking, might as well build the suspense up through the show and make em wait a little longer.


Nah, if I'm TK I keep delaying the match as the show goes. Have commentary make up excuses about it.

If it wasn't for Punk v Page I would have this main event the show.


----------



## PG Punk

RapShepard said:


> So you're saying Tony purposefully setting up a MJF autograph signing, that he would no show, and adds no storyline depth, is a good thing. Alrighty then lol.


The Booker of the Year's booking doesn't always make sense. Like putting Ruby So-So on a PPV and giving Adam "145 Pounds Sopping Wet" Cole two world title matches,


----------



## 3venflow

Wonder if they're calling it off. Are we going to get a Bischoff vs. Vince from Slamboree type situation?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530988281382551553


----------



## KingofKings1524

Like I said last night, I don’t think anyone will know what’s really going on until it’s time for MJF to come down to the ring.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Plan B


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

if any of this is a shoot and MJF no-shows


…… i would not want to be him when Wardlow catches up to him in an alley one day 

edit> also


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530988447434874880


----------



## Mr316

KingofKings1524 said:


> Like I said last night, I don’t think anyone will know what’s really going on until it’s time for MJF to come down to the ring.


Yep. You called it brother.


----------



## Businessman

I could see MJF being coached by Bruce Prichard (and Vince) via a proxy (Cody?) with the goal of doing damage to AEW and the promise of a big payoff and WWE contract if he is fired.

Vince is ruthless, let’s not ever forget about that


----------



## Gn1212

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if any of this is a shoot and MJF no-shows
> 
> 
> …… i would not want to be him when Wardlow catches up to him in an alley one day
> 
> edit> also
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530988447434874880


I think that's regarding his feud. Page wants to defend AEW from him. Punk says he is here to stay.


----------



## Mr316

MJF not backstage. What a piece of shit.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## booyakas

most people forget, but MJF is still a young man. only 26 years old. 
and he acts like a 5 years old.


----------



## Geert Wilders

This asshole has potentially let the fans and Wardlow down. What a shame.


----------



## 3venflow

It's Wardlow I feel really bad for here. This is/was to be his first ever PPV singles match in a match that has its roots all the way back in 2020. It would be really shitty of MJF to not put over the guy who has been working side by side with him. And a guy whose mother is probably going to be watching proudly.

_Wardlow’s strength comes from a far deeper source than solely brawn. The youngest of three, he was first drawn to pro wrestling as a child after his oldest sister returned from a WWE show with an 8-by-10 booklet that featured colorful images of Hulk Hogan, The Ultimate Warrior and the “Macho Man” Randy Savage. Wardlow carries his family with him every time he steps into the ring, particularly his parents, Bruce and Ramona. While his mom watches every moment of his work on-screen, his father passed away from cancer five years ago.

“Not everyone realizes that Wardlow is my real last name,” said Wardlow. “That’s my dad’s name, and I wish every day he could be here. I know he’s watching from somewhere.

“And my mother is experiencing this all with me. My dreams are just as important, if not more important, to her than they are to me. She doesn’t like to fly, but she did come to my matches against Cody and Chris Jericho. She is my No. 1 fan, forever and always.”_









AEW Dynamite: Wardlow nears breakout moment in match vs. CM Punk - Sports Illustrated


The voiceless enforcer speaks about his big opportunity vs. CM Punk on Wednesday




www.si.com


----------



## Mr316

Geert Wilders said:


> This asshole has potentially let the fans and Wardlow down. What a shame.


Will be nice to see what he does in a few years when he starts being miserable in WWE and the only place he’ll be able to do his promos is on Impact in front of 200 fans.


----------



## KingofKings1524

If he does end up getting replaced I would think either Cesaro or Kross with Scarlett could potentially fill in.


----------



## Mr316

They should open the PPV with Tony Khan giving a contract to Wardlow and putting him in the main event and having him win the championship. Make it Wardlow night.


----------



## alex0816

well this is quite a situation lol


----------



## MIZizAwesome

Mr316 said:


> They should open the PPV with Tony Khan giving a contract to Wardlow and putting him in the main event and having him win the championship. Make it Wardlow night.


I like it. Would be epic wardlow on top and punks summer not starting. Crowd world be so torn


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530987125683912705

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarpTheFist

B-b-but guys, its a work!


----------



## Whoanma

This whole story is, well…


----------



## alex0816

Mr316 said:


> They should open the PPV with Tony Khan giving a contract to Wardlow and putting him in the main event and having him win the championship. Make it Wardlow night.


this fued has been hot omstly because of MJF. who knows if wardlow could be that dude. too soon


----------



## RainmakerV2

Doesn't necessarily mean anything. If they're really going to the utter extreme to work this they probably have him hiding in a trailer somewhere or told him not to come to the building til the very last minute.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Mr316 said:


> They should open the PPV with Tony Khan giving a contract to Wardlow and putting him in the main event and having him win the championship. Make it Wardlow night.


Put him in the Joe Cole match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I figured a report would come out stating he isn't backstage. If they're really going all out on this work then obviously they wouldn't want people seeing him backstage 5 hours before the show.


----------



## DrEagles

GarpTheFist said:


> B-b-but guys, its a work!


Well, it is. MJF plays his character 24/7. Nobody who was already planning on buying the ppv is going to decide not to now because they’ll want to see what’s going to happen and be even more interested. The coverage this has garnered is going to gain even more buyers


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

"And MJF you balding son of a bitch, kiss my ass!"


----------



## RainmakerV2

GNKenny said:


> "And MJF you balding son of a bitch, kiss my ass!"



And all the CM Punks back there who cant get a God damn break because of people like MJF!



Wait what


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

RainmakerV2 said:


> And all the CM Punks back there who cant get a God damn break because of people like MJF!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what


Finally the Millionaire's Club are truly heels.


----------



## Ernie D

Your Red Hot Top Heel should be nowhere near a Fan Meet and Greet.


----------



## Geert Wilders

What if tonight’s storyline is where we follow Wardlow going into Vegas looking for MJF. We eventually find MJF at the craps table and they fight eventually moving to the arena


----------



## DammitChrist

I still think that MJF will somehow be there live on the ppv later tonight.

However, if he actually did walk out for real, then AEW should probably make an official statement by around 5:30 PM EST (at least over an hour before the ppv) to ease down the inevitable disappointment from the audience so that they'll be more prepared to see a replacement for Wardlow's opponent in advance.

The fact that there is no statement from AEW yet makes me think that MJF will be on the show anyway.


----------



## alex0816

if this is a work, it is definitely something that could bea huge angle for AEW whether people think it's stupid or pointless or not.

the reality of it seems like it could be a huge benefit imo

however it would feel out of place with some of the rest of the show


----------



## alex0816

between a possible no MJF and the fans who are probably gonna be shitting on Ruby(and rightfully so) this could be a hijacked show from the crowd lol


----------



## 3venflow

Could it all be leading to part three of...


----------



## KingofKings1524

DammitChrist said:


> I still think that MJF will somehow be there live on the ppv later tonight.
> 
> However, if he actually did walk out for real, then AEW should probably make an official statement by around 5:30 PM EST (at least over an hour before the ppv) to ease down the inevitable disappointment from the audience so that they'll be more prepared to see a replacement for Wardlow's opponent in advance.
> 
> The fact that there is no statement from AEW yet makes me think that MJF will be on the show anyway.


Yeah, if I had to put money on it, I’d say he ends up wrestling. I just can’t see him taking this away from Wardlow.


----------



## Gn1212

DammitChrist said:


> I still think that MJF will somehow be there live on the ppv later tonight.
> 
> However, if he actually did walk out for real, then AEW should probably make an official statement by around 5:30 PM EST (at least over an hour before the ppv) to ease down the inevitable disappointment from the audience so that they'll be more prepared to see a replacement for Wardlow's opponent in advance.
> 
> The fact that there is no statement from AEW yet makes me think that MJF will be on the show anyway.


Or TK is shitting his pants because that could lead to bad PPV sales and people asking for a refund right before the show.


----------



## TD Stinger

GNKenny said:


> "And MJF you balding son of a bitch, kiss my ass!"












"MJF can take his scarf, and go home. But for me, this is home!"

-Wardlow probably


----------



## Geert Wilders

3venflow said:


> Could it all be leading to part three of...







^wardlow goes hunting for MJF through vegas


----------



## TD Stinger

Even with everything going on, work, shoot, whatever, I still think MJF will wrestle tonight against Wardlow.

If he doesn't, I mean fuck how did things get this bad.


----------



## rbl85

TD Stinger said:


> Even with everything going on, work, shoot, whatever, I still think MJF will wrestle tonight against Wardlow.
> 
> If he doesn't, *I mean fuck how did things get this bad.*


The guy thinks he's Rock or Austin level.....


----------



## Dizzie

If this turns out a work then man it's actually genius because one thing for sure it has created a great deal more of interest and people talking about the event tonight.


----------



## alex0816

Dizzie said:


> If this turns out a work then man it's actually genius because one thing for sure it has created a great deal more of interest and people talking about the event tonight.


if it is a work they need to ride the momentum of his to the title by all out


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

TD Stinger said:


> Even with everything going on, work, shoot, whatever, I still think MJF will wrestle tonight against Wardlow.
> 
> If he doesn't, I mean fuck how did things get this bad.


Let's say this is all legit. 

How's it surprising? Turns out signing everyone under the sun has consequences. Khan repeated a huge WCW mistake verbatim lol.


----------



## Geert Wilders

rbl85 said:


> The guy thinks he's Rock or Austin level.....


Cody and Vince have probably guaranteed him atleast double of what he’s earning currently. MJF now has a direct line to Vince through Cody.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Take it easy guys, @Randy Lahey says it's all a big fat work and I believe him. MJF is in the building and will compete he's just hidden so that AEW can work the talent backstage, don't want anything leaking to Meltzer, ya dig?


----------



## Randy Lahey

Chip Chipperson said:


> Everyone got worked





Chip Chipperson said:


> Take it easy guys, @Randy Lahey says it's all a big fat work and I believe him. MJF is in the building and will compete he's just hidden so that AEW can work the talent backstage, don't want anything leaking to Meltzer, ya dig?


Chip, let’s have a bet.

I bet you MJF is on the show tonight. If he is, you never post in the AEW section again.

Bet?


----------



## alex0816

the wardlow/mjf match post from last night has been taken off IG i believe


----------



## TD Stinger

GNKenny said:


> Let's say this is all legit.
> 
> How's it surprising? Turns out signing everyone under the sun has consequences. Khan repeated a huge WCW mistake verbatim lol.


Sure, but it sounds like TK is willing to pay him more money. But MJF apparently doesn't want to talk. So unless we're all being worked, we're missing a part of this story.


----------



## Chan Hung

DammitChrist said:


> I still think that MJF will somehow be there live on the ppv later tonight.
> 
> However, if he actually did walk out for real, then AEW should probably make an official statement by around 5:30 PM EST (at least over an hour before the ppv) to ease down the inevitable disappointment from the audience so that they'll be more prepared to see a replacement for Wardlow's opponent in advance.
> 
> The fact that there is no statement from AEW yet makes me think that MJF will be on the show anyway.


I would let the fans know asap if he isn't showing up. Hiding it and having the fans buy the show would be a bait & switch and would cause more to turn on AEW. Yes, i know card is subject to change, but realistically AEW is in a bad spot here and they at least should know by this hour if MJF is showing up. If he is no-showing, go on social media announce it and that way you avoid the massive shit hitting fan drama that will happen.


----------



## ThirdMan

Perhaps MJF threatened to no-show the match with Wardlow unless TK agreed to immediately let him out of his contract afterwards. And maybe now that they've agreed to that, he'll do the job for Wardlow, and then leave the company.


----------



## omaroo

Seems more legit now.

MJF truly gone into business for himself. Fucking cunt!!

Really feel bad for Wardlow he dont deserve this on his biggest night so far.

This situation could damage AEW going forward as well unfortunately.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Randy Lahey said:


> Chip, let’s have a bet.
> 
> I bet you MJF is on the show tonight. If he is, you never post in the AEW section again.
> 
> Bet?


I think he'll turn up, I said that previously. Lawyers will get involved, Tony would have a genuine legal case for breach of contract which has hurt his bottom line possibly, MJF probably won't want to risk that.

I'd be happy to bet that this isn't a work though and the guy is genuinely disgruntled. What are you putting on the line though?


----------



## orited

anybody else finding it ironic that mjf seems to be crying about his contract irl yet the biggest storyline is where mjf won't let wardlow out of his contract with mjf?


----------



## thisissting

TD Stinger said:


> Sure, but it sounds like TK is willing to pay him more money. But MJF apparently doesn't want to talk. So unless we're all being worked, we're missing a part of this story.


Mjf is big pals with cody. Vince will have asked Cody to bend his ear. Mark my words!


----------



## Mr316

Randy Lahey said:


> Chip, let’s have a bet.
> 
> I bet you MJF is on the show tonight. If he is, you never post in the AEW section again.
> 
> Bet?


Shit just got real


----------



## fabi1982

So if this is a work they „waste“ all the future work/shoot? guesses on an already hot angle? How could they cause any suspicion when this turns out to be a work? Dors TK really gets his ass slapped by Warner so he has to do this?

And all the Wardow hype, just think about Kofi or BigE or even Hangman, I really need to see two feuds where he is the „bigger“ part and stay over to believe his hype. Atm he is just made by MJF.

If MJF really doesnt show it is unprofessional, but if he shows up at next weeks RAW or whatever, it is good for wrestling, because everyone will talk about it.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

orited said:


> anybody else finding it ironic that mjf seems to be crying about his contract irl yet the biggest storyline is where mjf won't let wardlow out of his contract with mjf?


I thought it was funny that MJF said something along the lines of Wardlow being an "ungrateful employee"

Fucking lol


----------



## rbl85

So i just read that MJF already received a big pay increase from is original contract.

You don't ask for a pay increase when you already got 1 not too long ago.


----------



## Chan Hung

ThirdMan said:


> Perhaps MJF threatened to no-show the match with Wardlow unless TK agreed to immediately let him out of his contract afterwards. And maybe now that they've agreed to that, he'll do the job for Wardlow, and then leave the company.


It would at least be the most mature thing on MJF's part. To at least honor Wardlow and the fans and show and job on his way out. (if this is real of course)


----------



## rbl85

Mr316 said:


> Shit just got real


IT'S A WORK


----------



## Chip Chipperson

rbl85 said:


> IT'S A WORK


All a work, brudda. Me and Randy are working the marks into shoots.


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> It would at least be the most mature thing on MJF's part. To at least honor Wardlow and the fans and show and job on his way out. (if this is real of course)


No doing this is childish.

You have a contract you honor it, especially when you already got a pay increase.


----------



## thisissting

omaroo said:


> Seems more legit now.
> 
> MJF truly gone into business for himself. Fucking cunt!!
> 
> Really feel bad for Wardlow he dont deserve this on his biggest night so far.
> 
> This situation could damage AEW going forward as well unfortunately.


They can easy get round it. Wardlow just needs go on mic and cut a promo about what a pussy mjf is. Then demolish whoever they put up against him instead. I think it's a work personally to get a buzz going for the ppv. Even the wwe don't do business this way usually.


----------



## rbl85

Chip Chipperson said:


> All a work, brudda. Me and Randy are working the marks into shoots.


too much work for me


----------



## thisissting

omaroo said:


> Seems more legit now.
> 
> MJF truly gone into business for himself. Fucking cunt!!
> 
> Really feel bad for Wardlow he dont deserve this on his biggest night so far.
> 
> This situation could damage AEW going forward as well unfortunately.


It's wrestling anything can be turned to a positive.


----------



## GarpTheFist

Randy Lahey said:


> Chip, let’s have a bet.
> 
> I bet you MJF is on the show tonight. If he is, you never post in the AEW section again.
> 
> Bet?


Thats not a fair bet in any way shape or form. For all we know, its a shoot and they agreed to sort this out so mjf can wrestle the match. The bet should be if its work or not.


----------



## I am Groot

MJF taking the Scumbag Sammy route in his career.


----------



## fabi1982

Funny thing is, if this is a work, to see all the MJF haters then call it the greatest thing of the century.

But honestly, if it is a work, I think AEW will not profit from this in the long run.


----------



## FrankieDs316

MJF walking out like that and not even at least putting over Wardlow is so unprofessional. But this goes to show AEW is not exactly the rainbows and roses place to be.


----------



## THANOS

The XL 2 said:


> No way MJF would let that happen, he'd go into business for himself during all those matches and fuck with TK live on TV


Then he's suspended without pay and AEW can bury him weekly on live TV for it while he sits at home until 2024.


----------



## thisissting

To be fair when mjf worked the crowd when they thought he was turning baby face on punk a few months ago was simar to this. Everyone bought it and they were all played like suckers. Mjf knows enough about the business not to go into business for himself I'm pretty sure of that.


----------



## 3venflow

SRS reporting his contract is up on Jan 1st, 2024. So essentially one-and-a-half years from now.

Hype video is back up on YouTube.


----------



## thisissting

3venflow said:


> SRS reporting his contract is up on Jan 1st, 2024. So essentially one-and-a-half years from now.
> 
> Hype video is back up on YouTube.


So there is no way he walked out then. WWE wouldnt touch him if he did this.


----------



## BMark66

I can't take another year and a half of this lol


----------



## The XL 2

THANOS said:


> Then he's suspended without pay and AEW can bury him weekly on live TV for it while he sits at home until 2024.


Better than being squashed weekly.


----------



## Chan Hung

FrankieDs316 said:


> MJF walking out like that and not even at least putting over Wardlow is so unprofessional. But this goes to show AEW is not exactly the rainbows and roses place to be.


 To be honest..all of this wanting to leave stuff likely was around before even Cody wanted to leave.


----------



## ImpactFan

If MJF shows up tonight, people will say "IT WAS A WORK ALL ALONG".

Truth Is: MJF & Tony are the only 2 that know.

Him showing up tonight does not mean it is a work FROM THE START. Could be, could also not be.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530995819125407744
Found the vehicle picking up MJF.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Just send out Miro Jacob Friedman and pretend nothing is different.


----------



## thisissting

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530995819125407744
> Found the vehicle picking up MJF.


Be funny if after Wardlow comes in they play his music no response. Commentators say something about he hasn't been seen to day. Camera pans to car park and he gets out of the wwe trailer to make his way to ring alongside Miro as his new bodyguard. Not going to happen due to copyright issues but a fun thought. Crowd would tee offon that when he got in the arena. Sets up a nice feud with Miro and Wardlow next.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think he'll turn up, I said that previously. Lawyers will get involved, Tony would have a genuine legal case for breach of contract which has hurt his bottom line possibly, MJF probably won't want to risk that.
> 
> I'd be happy to bet that this isn't a work though and the guy is genuinely disgruntled. What are you putting on the line though?


lol lay down.

take a seat on the bench junior


----------



## KingofKings1524

ImpactFan said:


> If MJF shows up tonight, people will say "IT WAS A WORK ALL ALONG".
> 
> Truth Is: MJF & Tony are the only 2 that know.
> 
> Him showing up tonight does not mean it is a work FROM THE START. Could be, could also not be.


Exactly. Anyone who thinks there isn’t at least a degree of truth to all of this is dense. But no telling what’s gone on behind the scenes since late last night.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Just send out Miro Jacob Friedman and pretend nothing is different.


They did that on a soap I watched as a kid. Just popped up at the start of the episode "Character X will be played by (Insert Actor Name) due to personal reasons" and they just pretended it was the same guy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Randy Lahey said:


> lol lay down.
> 
> take a seat on the bench junior


Bet me that it's a work, what do you put on the line?


----------



## Randy Lahey

KingofKings1524 said:


> Exactly. Anyone who thinks there isn’t at least a degree of truth to all of this is dense. But no telling what’s gone on behind the scenes since late last night.


Anyone can no show an autograph signing. That in and of itself - who cares?

The “work” is taking that situation and running with it as if he’s not going to be on the show and is quitting the company, flight out of Vegas, etc, Goldberg is going to show up lol…That’s the work.

And that will prove to be the work when MJF does his part of the show


----------



## Dr. Middy

Guess we'll see if he shows up for the match, and then see what happens following that. Anybody who thinks they know for sure what is going to happen here is just speculating like the rest of us.

Would be curious to see though if all this extra attention gave the show an extra buzz, maybe in the way of increased social media attention or something.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Let the record show that Randy would not put on anything on the line as a bet because he knows that it isn't a work.


----------



## alex0816

want him to get nuclear heat?....

he gets the win tonight....


----------



## Randy Lahey

fabi1982 said:


> Funny thing is, if this is a work, to see all the MJF haters then call it the greatest thing of the century.
> 
> But honestly, if it is a work, I think AEW will not profit from this in the long run.


It got Wardlow trending. Never would have happened without the work.

Are people going to stop paying for autographs in the future bc MJF once no-showed? I mean possibly but I don’t think TK cares one way or another. No company or sports team can guarantee their athletes will show up for autograph signings.

It built interest into the show and some dirt sheet guys probably sold some more subs even tho it’s really them that look like idiots


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

alex0816 said:


> want him to get nuclear heat?....
> 
> he gets the win tonight....


A good way to ruin Wardlow too.


----------



## ThirdMan

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530995819125407744
> Found the vehicle picking up MJF.


Money money money money money money money money MON-EY.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Randy Lahey said:


> Anyone can no show an autograph signing. That in and of itself - who cares?
> 
> The “work” is taking that situation and running with it as if he’s not going to be on the show and is quitting the company, flight out of Vegas, etc, Goldberg is going to show up lol…That’s the work.
> 
> And that will prove to be the work when MJF does his part of the show


Fucking fans out of their time and money that have flown in from all over the place? Who cares, right? Clearly a work.


----------



## Randy Lahey

alex0816 said:


> want him to get nuclear heat?....
> 
> he gets the win tonight....


I think that is what AEW should do.

Have MJF win via some obvious cheating. Then MJF comes out on Dynamite to celebrate. Only for Tony Khan to come out and say he was actually suspended for missing the autograph signing so his match vs Wardlow didn’t count. Then they book the rematch for Forbidden Door.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530995819125407744
> Found the vehicle picking up MJF.


What the hell's going on with that guy's timeline? He keeps posting the same thing over and over.


----------



## thisissting

alex0816 said:


> want him to get nuclear heat?....
> 
> he gets the win tonight....


I'm all for it. He comes out then introduces his new insurance policy Miro! Miro tries to intervene early in match but Wardlow power bombs him through a table. Ref is distracted later on and Miro clocks Wardlow then mjf hits with him with diamond ring 123 that's all she wrote. Mjf comes on mic and tells crowd and Tony Khan to go fuck themselves after the match and he's leaving for wwe with Miro. Armed escort out of the building!


----------



## Randy Lahey

KingofKings1524 said:


> Fucking fans out of their time and money that have flown in from all over the place? Who cares, right? Clearly a work.


One guy not showing up for autographs is worth the buzz created. Fans will get over it.

Nobody can guarantee guys show up to those things anyway. And with the Covid excuse, it’s easy to find a reason for them to miss.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

This post is going around the internet, this is definitely a shoot. We could see MJF as soon as tomorrow nights RAW I reckon.


----------



## ThirdMan

GNKenny said:


> What the hell's going on with that guy's timeline? He keeps posting the same thing over and over.


He apparently wants each of the wrestling media personnel he's tagging to feel special, rather than tagging them all at once in one tweet. Very polite of him.


----------



## alex0816

Jeru The Damaja said:


> A good way to ruin Wardlow too.


not necessarilly

plenty of ways to keep some momentum for him.

also having MJF lose yet another big match is a good way to ruin him


----------



## La Parka

Randy Lahey said:


> One guy not showing up for autographs is worth the buzz created. Fans will get over it.
> 
> Nobody can guarantee guys show up to those things anyway. And with the Covid excuse, it’s easy to find a reason for them to miss.


Theyre two hours away from the show.

People genuinely won’t order the PPV because MJF and Wardlow is clearly the best match of the night.

This might be the dumbest work in the history of the business. Highly doubt it’s a work at this point unless TK really is on some crazy shit.


----------



## Gn1212

alex0816 said:


> want him to get nuclear heat?....
> 
> he gets the win tonight....


I've already put a bet on it.

Milk the storyline even more. Against all odds, MJF wins.

Just imagine the outrage "He went to Tony and cried about putting Wardlow over".


----------



## ThirdMan

La Parka said:


> Theyre two hours away from the show.
> 
> People genuinely won’t order the PPV because MJF and Wardlow is clearly the best match of the night.
> 
> This might be the dumbest work in the history of the business. Highly doubt it’s a work at this point unless TK really is on some crazy shit.


The pre-show should be their onscreen contract re-negotiation.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Gn1212 said:


> Just imagine the outrage "He went to Tony and cried about putting Wardlow over".


Fuck, imagine the ratings for Dynamite next week if they did that!

857k. Wamp wamppp


----------



## Gn1212

alex0816 said:


> not necessarilly
> 
> plenty of ways to keep some momentum for him.
> 
> also having MJF lose yet another big match is a good way to ruin him


If you know what you're doing this makes both guys more over. Wardlow screwed on the biggest night of his life. MJF weaseling another victory and preventing Wardlow to be unleashed.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

alex0816 said:


> not necessarilly
> 
> plenty of ways to keep some momentum for him.
> 
> also having MJF lose yet another big match is a good way to ruin him


MJF isn't ruined by putting over Wardlow in a storyline that is _built _to put Wardlow over.

This isn't HHH vs. Booker T.

MJF loses absolutely nothing by losing and cementing Wardlow. Because he'll come straight out at the next television taping and get boo'd more than he ever has previously. Wins and losses may matter to a certain extent in AEW but in terms of most of us wrestling fans, they really don't if the story is told correctly.


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> So i just read that MJF already received a big pay increase from is original contract.
> 
> You don't ask for a pay increase when you already got 1 not too long ago.


Link?


----------



## Gn1212

Chip Chipperson said:


> Fuck, imagine the ratings for Dynamite next week if they did that!
> 
> 857k. Wamp wamppp


Or people will tune in to see what's the aftermath.
I expected a "booker" like you to know better.


----------



## RapShepard

Randy Lahey said:


> One guy not showing up for autographs is worth the buzz created. Fans will get over it.
> 
> Nobody can guarantee guys show up to those things anyway. And with the Covid excuse, it’s easy to find a reason for them to miss.


But how does the buzz turn into actual dollars for this already over storyline?


----------



## thisissting

They have to mention all this on the buy in. No one has seen Mjf today shiavone calling him and unprofessional chicken shit. Controversy is great it sells shit loads of tickets. Commentators should carry the will be won't he turn up right til the match. This is cm punk level fuckery I bet he is pissed off as this is taking any shine off his world title win tonight.


----------



## RapShepard

La Parka said:


> Theyre two hours away from the show.
> 
> People genuinely won’t order the PPV because MJF and Wardlow is clearly the best match of the night.
> 
> This might be the dumbest work in the history of the business. Highly doubt it’s a work at this point unless TK really is on some crazy shit.


I'd air on it being a work, just a dumb one


----------



## alex0816

Jeru The Damaja said:


> MJF isn't ruined by putting over Wardlow in a storyline that is _built _to put Wardlow over.
> 
> This isn't HHH vs. Booker T.
> 
> MJF loses absolutely nothing by losing and cementing Wardlow. Because he'll come straight out at the next television taping and get boo'd more than he ever has previously. Wins and losses may matter to a certain extent in AEW but in terms of most of us wrestling fans, they really don't if the story is told correctly.


wardlow isn't ruined either.

it will make sympathize with wardlow more then he's still stuck in mjf's contract and mjf gets super mega heat by beating the guy who's been get more and more popular by the week.

could go the route that AEW has bought out wardlows contract from MJF, wardlow somehow finds a loophole out of his deal some way.


----------



## RapShepard

Gn1212 said:


> Or people will tune in to see what's the aftermath.
> I expected a "booker" like you to know better.


What sense does this make?

1. Nobody on the fence is paying $50 to see if one if the biggest match doesn't happen. 

2. After the PPV if he shows or doesn't that's not much of a reason to watch Dynamite.


----------



## Gn1212

RapShepard said:


> What sense does this make?
> 
> 1. Nobody on the fence is paying $50 to see if one if the biggest match doesn't happen.
> 
> 2. After the PPV if he shows or doesn't that's not much of a reason to watch Dynamite.


What are you on about? We're not talking about MJF showing up or not.
We're talking about MJF showing up and beating Wardlow too.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

alex0816 said:


> wardlow isn't ruined either.
> 
> it will make sympathize with wardlow more then he's still stuck in mjf's contract and mjf gets super mega heat by beating the guy who's been get more and more popular by the week.
> 
> could go the route that AEW has bought out wardlows contract from MJF, wardlow somehow finds a loophole out of his deal some way.


I mean, Wardlow's momentum would be severely dented a lot more than MJF's.

The whole feud has been built up for 2 years so that MJF finally gets his comeuppance and Wardlow earns an AEW contract. Imagine building for two years, just to have MJF win because a few people online were worried he'd lose "momentum" after a loss.

Loopholes in wrestling are stupid. Just don't book a stupid stipulation like "Wardlow can never sign an AEW contract if he loses" if you're going to find some kind of loophole around it for when he does lose. They're not going to book themselves into a corner just to appease some MJF dick-riders. Let's be honest.


----------



## Randy Lahey

La Parka said:


> Theyre two hours away from the show.
> 
> People genuinely won’t order the PPV because MJF and Wardlow is clearly the best match of the night.
> 
> This might be the dumbest work in the history of the business. Highly doubt it’s a work at this point unless TK really is on some crazy shit.


Last night Wardlow was trending on twitter. They could have never gotten that to happen without this work.

You wwe-bots always crying about not marketing to casuals. Here’s your marketing. People who have no idea what’s going on hear this story and may want to buy the PPV to see what happens.

Who isn’t wanting to buy this PPV to see what happens?


----------



## Whoanma

All this backstage bullshit and speculation is more entertaining than the show itself. Will he? Won’t he?


----------



## Randy Lahey

RapShepard said:


> But how does the buzz turn into actual dollars for this already over storyline?


Probably more PPV buys from people wanting to know what’s going on.

The “will he show up” trope worked wonders when they sold out UC for Punk’s debut.


----------



## Gn1212

Seeing football fans online talk about the MJF story now. This shit crossing over. 🤣


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

RapShepard said:


> What sense does this make?
> 
> 1. Nobody on the fence is paying $50 to see if one if the biggest match doesn't happen.
> 
> 2. After the PPV if he shows or doesn't that's not much of a reason to watch Dynamite.


To be fair, there's a fair few on reddit saying that they are purchasing the PPV because of it.

Though, it's likely they were going to purchase regardless.


----------



## RapShepard

Randy Lahey said:


> Probably more PPV buys from people wanting to know what’s going on.
> 
> The “will he show up” trope worked wonders when they sold out UC for Punk’s debut.


So you actually believe somebody was undecided and thought 

"The biggest match (or 2nd biggest) match on the card might not happen, now I really need to buy it".


----------



## Geert Wilders

What’s funny is that Wardlow is actually trending for me on Twitter. That’s crazy.


----------



## alex0816

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I mean, Wardlow's momentum would be severely dented a lot more than MJF's.
> 
> The whole feud has been built up for 2 years so that MJF finally gets his comeuppance and Wardlow earns an AEW contract. Imagine building for two years, just to have MJF win because a few people online were worried he'd lose "momentum" after a loss.
> 
> Loopholes in wrestling are stupid. Just don't book a stupid stipulation like "Wardlow can never sign an AEW contract if he loses" if you're going to find some kind of loophole around it for when he does lose. They're not going to book themselves into a corner just to appease some MJF dick-riders. Let's be honest.


well people eed to realize that MJF losing every big match isn't ok just cause he can afford more.

MJF is the most talked about guy right now due to this whole thing, work/shoot/whatever. 

keep people talking and milk this situation to get a mega heel but having MJF win, say he's gonna go to wwe, he's gonna drag wardlow there too since he'd still be under his contract to just so AEW fans don't get to see him.

it's a pretty easy concept and people will still want to see what Wardlow does next and how he eventually frees himself


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Geert Wilders said:


> What’s funny is that Wardlow is actually trending for me on Twitter. That’s crazy.


He got up to #2 in the USA last night just behind NHL and managed to reach #10 worldwide at peak.

Regardless of what happens tonight, whether MJF shows up or not (He will, let's be honest) he's about to potentially be the biggest babyface in the country.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> Link?


I know you guy hate this site (me too ) but this is a direct quote from SRS
MJF Frustrated After Feeling He 'Overperformed' In Current AEW Contract (ringsidenews.com)


----------



## RapShepard

Jeru The Damaja said:


> To be fair, there's a fair few on reddit saying that they are purchasing the PPV because of it.
> 
> Though, it's likely they were going to purchase regardless.


Folk say a lot of shit online


----------



## thisissting

I see Fite TV are not mentioning the match in their preamble text. It just says at the bottom also in the lineup : Wardlow mjf. Everyone knows this is the main event of the card perhaps hedging their bets on complaints from subscribers if the match is pulled?!


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> I know you guy hate this site (me too ) but this is a direct quote from SRS
> MJF Frustrated After Feeling He 'Overperformed' In Current AEW Contract (ringsidenews.com)


I got no problems with it, other than the weird Nyla shit the other day. But thanks.


----------



## Randy Lahey

RapShepard said:


> So you actually believe somebody was undecided and thought
> 
> "The biggest match (or 2nd biggest) match on the card might not happen, now I really need to buy it".


Yeah there’s ton of that. Controversy sells tickets.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Jeru The Damaja said:


> He got up to #2 in the USA last night just behind NHL and managed to reach #10 worldwide at peak.
> 
> Regardless of what happens tonight, whether MJF shows up or not (He will, let's be honest) he's about to potentially be the biggest babyface in the country.


Agree. Strike while the iron is hot as far as I am concerned. Why wait to put the title on Wardlow? This is what separates the big dogs from the little puppies. Wardlow should shoot straight up the card to the world championship if he can keep riding this wave. But knowing tk this won’t happen.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

alex0816 said:


> well people eed to realize that MJF losing every big match isn't ok just cause he can afford more.
> 
> MJF is the most talked about guy right now due to this whole thing, work/shoot/whatever.
> 
> keep people talking and milk this situation to get a mega heel but having MJF win, say he's gonna go to wwe, he's gonna drag wardlow there too since he'd still be under his contract to just so AEW fans don't get to see him.
> 
> it's a pretty easy concept and people will still want to see what Wardlow does next and how he eventually frees himself


Listen to yourself man.

In your eyes, MJF has lost every big feud he is in.

Yet, right now he's _the _most talked about guy People want to see him right? People praise him right? Call him one of the best heels and best in the world right now?

Therefore the losses can't be doing much wrong for him. MJF is MJF and he's a rare case. Heels, especially ones as special as him, can get away with losing feuds because they can talk themselves into relevance again. He wasn't affected by his loss to Moxley. He wasn't affected by his loss to Jericho. Because for 5 or so months, he was involved in arguably the best AEW story in it's existence between him and Punk. He lost that. And yet he's _still _the talk of the town and moved onto the next feud which most people are now calling the best built up on the card....

MJF losing tonight does absolutely _nothing _to him in terms of his prestige, legacy or whatever you want to call it. Because when he jumps into his next feud, he'll once again get people talking. Whether people want to believe it or not, MJF is one of the best booked wrestlers in the companies history. But if you're looking at wrestling from a wins and losses standpoint, you're looking at wrestling wrong.

However, if you have Wardlow lose. After the build up they've given him, how they've had him go through what they've had him go through, he might as well be done. That's top tier WWE bull shit booking.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Looks like the YouTube video is back


----------



## Geert Wilders

Imagine the crowd for this match holy shit it’s gonna be a good fucking PPV.


----------



## MIZizAwesome

Geert Wilders said:


> Looks like the YouTube video is back


#YouTubeGate


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Geert Wilders said:


> Imagine the crowd for this match holy shit it’s gonna be a good fucking PPV.


I can imagine it either goes on first or when it does come on, it's no longer than 5 minutes including entrances.


----------



## RapShepard

Randy Lahey said:


> Yeah there’s ton of that. Controversy sells tickets.


Sure controversy sells. But this being presented as a good way to add buys is absurd.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I can imagine it either goes on first or when it does come on, it's no longer than 5 minutes including entrances.


A Wardlow squash would be dumb AF. MJF is going to be hated so much tonight they really need to take advantage of the heat. Crowd is going to be amped. We really might get AEWs best crowd tonight just for this match alone.


----------



## elo

Week after week MJF has accused Wardlow of being a "greedy pig".......just let it play out, don't get yourselves worked up.


----------



## alex0816

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Listen to yourself man.
> 
> In your eyes, MJF has lost every big feud he is in.
> 
> Yet, right now he's _the _most talked about guy People want to see him right? People praise him right? Call him one of the best heels and best in the world right now?
> 
> Therefore the losses can't be doing much wrong for him. MJF is MJF and he's a rare case. Heels, especially ones as special as him, can get away with losing feuds because they can talk themselves into relevance again. He wasn't affected by his loss to Moxley. He wasn't affected by his loss to Jericho. Because for 5 or so months, he was involved in arguably the best AEW story in it's existence between him and Punk. He lost that. And yet he's _still _the talk of the town and moved onto the next feud which most people are now calling the best built up on the card....
> 
> MJF losing tonight does absolutely _nothing _to him in terms of his prestige, legacy or whatever you want to call it. Because when he jumps into his next feud, he'll once again get people talking. Whether people want to believe it or not, MJF is one of the best booked wrestlers in the companies history. But if you're looking at wrestling from a wins and losses standpoint, you're looking at wrestling wrong.
> 
> However, if you have Wardlow lose. After the build up they've given him, how they've had him go through what they've had him go through, he might as well be done. That's top tier WWE bull shit booking.


man i get all that, but say this is a work. only way to really keep some momentum from this going if he losses is to go off an dynamite, demanding more money, that he's quitting, whatever else.

and if he does stick around then what? he goes into a fued with Danielson or someone and loses that too?

wardlow is still gonna have peoples attention and be super over with a loss tonight


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Geert Wilders said:


> A Wardlow squash would be dumb AF. MJF is going to be hated so much tonight they really need to take advantage of the heat. Crowd is going to be amped. We really might get AEWs best crowd tonight just for this match alone.


The match lay out completely depends on the MJF situation.

The dude has shown elite unprofessionalism this weekend. Having Wardlow squash him would be a blessing.


----------



## DrEagles

RapShepard said:


> Sure controversy sells. But this being presented as a good way to add buys is absurd.


You still on your silly shit all these hours later? Lol you must be a WWE fanboy


----------



## Geert Wilders

alex0816 said:


> man i get all that, but say this is a work. only way to really keep some momentum from this going if he losses is to go off an dynamite, demanding more money, that he's quitting, whatever else.
> 
> and if he does stick around then what? he goes into a fued with Danielson or someone and loses that too?
> 
> wardlow is still gonna have peoples attention and be super over with a loss tonight


wardlow needs to win this match. 
MJF can win his next feud. 

At the end of the day, it is the heels job to look at the lights at the end of a feud.


----------



## RapShepard

DrEagles said:


> You still on your silly shit all these hours later? Lol you must be a WWE fanboy


Again this is you below going on an oddly emotional rant over something you know is a work



DrEagles said:


> Surely it’s a work, because if not then he’s an ungrateful bitch. WWE had no interest in him and passed on him while he was on Tough Enough
> 
> His contract runs out over a year and half from now. Very unprofessional. Sounds like the male version of Tessa Blanchard.
> 
> WWE will bury him if he were there. He doesn’t have the size or look of a WWE main eventer. He’d just be mid carder. If I were Tony, assuming this is real, I’d freeze his contract and suspend him without pay for this kind of disrespect


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

alex0816 said:


> man i get all that, but say this is a work. only way to really keep some momentum from this going if he losses is to go off an dynamite, demanding more money, that he's quitting, whatever else.
> 
> and if he does stick around then what? he goes into a fued with Danielson or someone and loses that too?
> 
> wardlow is still gonna have peoples attention and be super over with a loss tonight


I imagine if MJF has shown the truest form of unprofessionalism, then he won't win another feud until his contract expires. And he shouldn't.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

I'm assuming people that support WWE wrestlers wanting to get released, because they don't want to honour their contracts, are fully supportive of MJF trying to get fired...


----------



## alex0816

Geert Wilders said:


> wardlow needs to win this match.
> MJF can win his next feud.
> 
> At the end of the day, it is the heels job to look at the lights at the end of a feud.


you're top heel shouldn't be a glorified jobber just cause he's good on the mic


----------



## Geert Wilders

alex0816 said:


> you're top heel shouldn't be a glorified jobber just cause he's good on the mic


Yes except Wardlow is over as fuck right now and this win would cement him as a top player. 

MJF shouldn’t be beating guys like this. He should be beating guys like Moxley, Jericho etc. guys that are already established.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

alex0816 said:


> you're top heel shouldn't be a glorified jobber just cause he's good on the mic


That's like calling The Rock a glorified jobber. 

And he was a top face. Which is even worse.


----------



## La Parka

Randy Lahey said:


> Last night Wardlow was trending on twitter. They could have never gotten that to happen without this work.
> 
> You wwe-bots always crying about not marketing to casuals. Here’s your marketing. People who have no idea what’s going on hear this story and may want to buy the PPV to see what happens.
> 
> Who isn’t wanting to buy this PPV to see what happens?


The situation is not “oh shit I need to buy this PPV to see what happens” it’s “I wonder if this PPV will be a historic disaster because their hottest angle is possibly ruined”


----------



## Ernie D

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Listen to yourself man.
> 
> In your eyes, MJF has lost every big feud he is in.
> 
> Yet, right now he's _the _most talked about guy People want to see him right? People praise him right? Call him one of the best heels and best in the world right now?
> 
> Therefore the losses can't be doing much wrong for him. MJF is MJF and he's a rare case. Heels, especially ones as special as him, can get away with losing feuds because they can talk themselves into relevance again. He wasn't affected by his loss to Moxley. He wasn't affected by his loss to Jericho. Because for 5 or so months, he was involved in arguably the best AEW story in it's existence between him and Punk. He lost that. And yet he's _still _the talk of the town and moved onto the next feud which most people are now calling the best built up on the card....
> 
> MJF losing tonight does absolutely _nothing _to him in terms of his prestige, legacy or whatever you want to call it. Because when he jumps into his next feud, he'll once again get people talking. Whether people want to believe it or not, MJF is one of the best booked wrestlers in the companies history. But if you're looking at wrestling from a wins and losses standpoint, you're looking at wrestling wrong.
> 
> However, if you have Wardlow lose. After the build up they've given him, how they've had him go through what they've had him go through, he might as well be done. That's top tier WWE bull shit booking.



Agree. In my mind, as long as the Heel remains an ungracious a-hole in defeat people will show up/tune in next time just to see what that Dirty SOB might do to win.


----------



## DrEagles

RapShepard said:


> Again this is you below going on an oddly emotional rant over something you know is a work


It’s a work b, you’ve been on here all day explaining how it’s not lol


----------



## RapShepard

DrEagles said:


> It’s a work b, you’ve been on here all day explaining how it’s not lol





DrEagles said:


> Surely it’s a work, *because if not then he’s an ungrateful bitch. WWE had no interest in him and passed on him while he was on Tough Enough
> 
> His contract runs out over a year and half from now. Very unprofessional. Sounds like the male version of Tessa Blanchard.
> 
> WWE will bury him if he were there. He doesn’t have the size or look of a WWE main eventer. He’d just be mid carder. If I were Tony, assuming this is real, I’d freeze his contract and suspend him without pay for this kind of disrespect*


----------



## I am Groot

I just realized max signed a contract with stipulations that Wardlow had to reach to get a max. Storyline can now reverse roles now and having Wardlow employed by AEW and MJF suspended indefinitely


----------



## Chip Chipperson

La Parka said:


> The situation is not “oh shit I need to buy this PPV to see what happens” it’s “I wonder if this PPV will be a historic disaster because their hottest angle is possibly ruined”


But don't you want to BUY the PPV to see if the disaster actually happens? No? Me neither.


----------



## alex0816

Geert Wilders said:


> Yes except Wardlow is over as fuck right now and this win would cement him as a top player.
> 
> MJF shouldn’t be beating guys like this. He should be beating guys like Moxley, Jericho etc. guys that are already established.


he should still be beating most of his top opponents which hasn't happened


----------



## alex0816

Jeru The Damaja said:


> That's like calling The Rock a glorified jobber.
> 
> And he was a top face. Which is even worse.


the Rock won a bunch of his big fueds, was the world champion a ton of times....


----------



## Gn1212

Chip Chipperson said:


> But don't you want to BUY the PPV to see if the disaster actually happens? No? Me neither.


Lol, you'll be pirating it instead or keep your pulse online to see what happens. So you still kinda care.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

alex0816 said:


> the Rock won a bunch of his big fueds, was the world champion a ton of times....


The Rock had a 55% win percentage and lost every single world championship feud he was in on their biggest PPV of the year and is well known for being a selfless wrestler who didn't mind helping to put other wrestlers over. He knew he had the mic ability to stay relevant and stay over in the process. Any other top guy with that sort of win/loss record in big feuds like The Rock would not have survived.

MJF has a 74% win percentage in AEW and is more over as a heel and more popular as a wrestler now than he's ever been. Regardless of his previous results, because they haven't harmed him in the slightest.

Glorified jobber is an insult.

He beat Punk, in his hometown. Then lost to Punk because the bigger picture was MJF/Wardlow, most of which many people agree is the best feud going in the company today. He lost to Jericho, but people forget he also beat Jericho twice. He was unbeaten in singles competition for 18 months since AEW's inception to when he lost to Jon Moxley. He lost to Moxley 20 months ago. He's lost just 4 singles matches since then and 2 of them were storyline purposes (Two of which being to Shawn Dean).

He's arguably the best booked wrestler in the companies history.


----------



## Boldgerg

alex0816 said:


> you're top heel shouldn't be a glorified jobber just cause he's good on the mic


A glorified jobber who has wins over Jericho, Allin, Cody and Punk.

Riiight...


----------



## alex0816

Jeru The Damaja said:


> The Rock had a 55% win percentage and lost every single world championship feud he was in on their biggest PPV of the year and is well known for being a selfless wrestler who didn't mind helping to put other wrestlers over. He knew he had the mic ability to stay relevant and stay over in the process. Any other top guy with that sort of win/loss record in big feuds like The Rock would not have survived.
> 
> MJF has a 74% win percentage in AEW and is more over as a heel and more popular as a wrestler now than he's ever been. Regardless of his previous results, because they haven't harmed him in the slightest.
> 
> Glorified jobber is an insult.
> 
> He beat Punk, in his hometown. Then lost to Punk because the bigger picture was MJF/Wardlow, most of which many people agree is the best feud going in the company today. He lost to Jericho, but people forget he also beat Jericho twice. He was unbeaten in singles competition for 18 months since AEW's inception to when he lost to Jon Moxley. He lost to Moxley 20 months ago. He's lost just 4 singles matches since then and 2 of them were storyline purposes (Two of which being to Shawn Dean).
> 
> He's arguably the best booked wrestler in the companies history.


yea im not looking up wrestling stats lol

the rock beat undertaker, foley, austin, hogan, hhh, anyone who was anyone is wwe at the time.

yes he lost to ausitn twice at mania, but he became their youngest world champ at the time, won multiple more world titles. MJF hasn't beaten a main dude in AEW besides jericho. punk was 1-1, lost to mox, and has only beaten guys lower then him


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Gn1212 said:


> Lol, you'll be pirating it instead or keep your pulse online to see what happens. So you still kinda care.


I'll be sleeping and will then read the review/live thread upon waking up. 



Boldgerg said:


> A glorified jobber who has wins over Jericho, Allin, Cody and Punk.
> 
> Riiight...


He beat them but how many did he beat in an actual feud? MJF always puts over the ex WWE guy on PPV.


----------



## alex0816

Boldgerg said:


> A glorified jobber who has wins over Jericho, Allin, Cody and Punk.
> 
> Riiight...


he hasn't gotten the upper hand in any big fued outside jericho. darby is beneath him, sammy is beneath him. why hasn't he won the title yet? even the tnt title? "he doesn't it" shit the belts need him


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

alex0816 said:


> yea im not looking up wrestling stats lol
> 
> the rock beat undertaker, foley, austin, hogan, hhh, anyone who was anyone is wwe at the time.
> 
> yes he lost to ausitn twice at mania, but he became their youngest world champ at the time, won multiple more world titles. MJF hasn't beaten a main dude in AEW besides jericho. punk was 1-1, lost to mox, and has only beaten guys lower then him


The Rock may have done, but he's lost to the companies biggest stars more than he won. That's what you're complaining about right?

Considering MJF has wins over Cody, Punk and Jericho...

He hasn't got the title yet because the four world champions were planned out. Jericho, Moxley, Omega, Page.

And his unprofessionalism has probably cost him any chance of holding that title now. That's on him.

Anyway, we're going off on a tandem.

MJF winning tonight would be the worst booking decision I've seen in wrestling in a long time. We'll have to agree to disagree on the matter as we're just going round in circles.


----------



## PavelGaborik

alex0816 said:


> yea im not looking up wrestling stats lol
> 
> the rock beat undertaker, foley, austin, hogan, hhh, anyone who was anyone is wwe at the time.
> 
> yes he lost to ausitn twice at mania, but he became their youngest world champ at the time, won multiple more world titles. MJF hasn't beaten a main dude in AEW besides jericho. punk was 1-1, lost to mox, and has only beaten guys lower then him


Cody was a top guy when MJF beat him. 1-1 against Punk means MJF beat Punk, you literally just threw down Jericho.

That's a better resume than 98% of the company.


----------



## Not Lying

alex0816 said:


> man i get all that, but say this is a work. only way to really keep some momentum from this going if he losses is to go off an dynamite, demanding more money, that he's quitting, whatever else.
> 
> and if he does stick around then what? he goes into a fued with Danielson or someone and loses that too?
> 
> wardlow is still gonna have peoples attention and be super over with a loss tonight


Is MJF beating every other pillar and Jericho 3 times and Punk twice and Mox needing to cheat to beat him not enough for you?
MJF might be the most protected guy in AEW.


----------



## alex0816

anyway that shit has nothing to do with tonight. if he is sticking around and it's a work(who f'ing knows) him winning tonight when you know that crowd is gonna be at him maybe worse then when in chicago, is how you make you top heel and top talent in the company one of the most hated and you got a god mode heel on your hands to continue with this possible work


----------



## alex0816

PavelGaborik said:


> Cody was a top guy when MJF beat him. 1-1 against Punk means MJF beat Punk, you literally just threw down Jericho.
> 
> That's a better resume than 98% of the company.


cody was putting himover cause it was a necessity. punk got the last laugh didn't he? and tbh that was ok. jericho was a bunch of cluster stadium stampede shit before he actually got him for real


----------



## PavelGaborik

Apparently MJF/Wardlow is opening the PPV, so we'll see who's right vs wrong in this thread in roughly an hour.

Gonna be fun.


----------



## alex0816

The Definition of Technician said:


> Is MJF beating every other pillar and Jericho 3 times and Punk twice and Mox needing to cheat to beat him not enough for you?
> MJF might be the most protected guy in AEW.


he was on the wrong end of most of those fueds.

having him lose 2 huge matches on ppv back to back isn't very ideal imo


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

PavelGaborik said:


> Apparently MJF/Wardlow is opening the PPV, so we'll see who's right vs wrong in this thread in roughly an hour.
> 
> Gonna be fun.


As suspected. I thought it may open.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

PavelGaborik said:


> Apparently MJF/Wardlow is opening the PPV, so we'll see who's right vs wrong in this thread in roughly an hour.
> 
> Gonna be fun.


I think we'll find out who is right and who is wrong in the next few weeks. MJF will likely turn up tonight and do what he's told but will a deal be worked out or will MJF walk?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think we'll find out who is right and who is wrong in the next few weeks. MJF will likely turn up tonight and do what he's told but will a deal be worked out or will MJF walk?


I don't really see how he can legally walk given the contract he's under for the next year and a half. 

He'd have to be a complete and total moron to no show tonights PPV.


----------



## KingofKings1524

So I heard this is starting the show?


----------



## Chip Chipperson

PavelGaborik said:


> I don't really see how he can legally walk given the contract he's under for the next year and a half.
> 
> He'd have to be a complete and total moron to no show tonights PPV.


Depends how disgruntled he is, you see it sometimes in sports where a player is fed up and just sits out his contract electing to get paid less/not at all in hopes of getting released.

Really TK should just get rid of him if he doesn't want to be there anyway.


----------



## thisissting

Still promoting the match in pre show. So it's happening. MJF went and worked all the daft marks again lol.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chip Chipperson said:


> Depends how disgruntled he is, you see it sometimes in sports where a player is fed up and just sits out his contract electing to get paid less/not at all in hopes of getting released.
> 
> Really TK should just get rid of him if he doesn't want to be there anyway.


Honestly that's a complex topic as we don't know the details of the contract signed.

We've seen Vince freeze contracts, add time on to deals due to injuries etc.

If he's going to be petty to the point where he's going to be completely and totally unprofessional and petty there are several ways Tony could go about handling the ordeal.


----------



## The XL 2

Gonna be interesting to see if MJF goes Shawn Michaels vs Hulk Hogan on steroids in this match.


----------



## Randy Lahey

And all the marks got worked 😂


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Jeru The Damaja said:


> That's like calling The Rock a glorified jobber.
> 
> And he was a top face. Which is even worse.


Any act that is over enough to take an L can take an L it doesn't matter if they are a top face or top heel. Taking losses and staying over is extremely rare.


----------



## Irish Jet

Randy Lahey said:


> And all the marks got worked 😂


No one got worked. The issues are real.

That was not the payoff to a feud. That was a squash that is reserved for jobbers or guys on their way out. You could have Wardlow win emphatically without making MJF look so pathetic but obviously protecting him wasn’t a priority and it wouldn’t shock me if MJF just wanted it over with. He looked off all night.

Getting stretchered out was hardly a coincidence either. At the very least I’d say he’s taking time away but it’s obvious there’s a lot wrong between him and the company.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Randy Lahey said:


> And all the marks got worked 😂


I think most of us said MJF will likely turn up on PPV, what happens next is the tell tale sign of whether this is a work or not.

If it was a work it'll go down in history as one of the worst ones.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think most of us said MJF will likely turn up on PPV, what happens next is the tell tale sign of whether this is a work or not.
> 
> If it was a work it'll go down in history as one of the worst ones.


Chip you ran your mouth when I was telling you it was a work. You said "how could he be hiding from all the backstage talent just to work Meltzer".

Well, I was right. I said he'd be on the show. He was. I offered to bet you he'd be on the show. You pussed out.

Again, let TK book good TV. You keep watching WWE and NXT2.0


----------



## ProWresBlog

This is one of the biggest scandals in years.

AEW knew at some point that MJF was or wasn't going to be on this show. We can debate when that was, but at some point, they knew. They said nothing about it either way, and there's no excuse for it since they don't care about breaking kayfabe. People bought this PPV to see if MJF would show and bought this PPV to see what would happen if he didn't and those people were cheated since AEW already knew the answer.

AEW conned people out of the meet and greet with MJF. Maybe it was a work or maybe it was a shoot, but either way, it sucks. People make plans and often make a lot of effort to come to these things and AEW potentially worked them to sell extra PPV's.

AEW also screwed over Meltzer, Alvarez and Sapp. They were all either in on this and truly are AEW employees, or they are complete fools. Either way, none of them should be trusted again.


----------



## La Parka

Chip Chipperson said:


> I think most of us said MJF will likely turn up on PPV, what happens next is the tell tale sign of whether this is a work or not.
> 
> If it was a work it'll go down in history as one of the worst ones.


Having a squash match instead of an actual match for your biggest feud AND having the entire thing be completely overshadowed by online contract talk is a great way to do things!

At this point, it can’t be a work unless Tony Khan has completely gone batshit.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Randy Lahey said:


> Chip you ran your mouth when I was telling you it was a work. You said "how could he be hiding from all the backstage talent just to work Meltzer".
> 
> Well, I was right. I said he'd be on the show. He was. I offered to bet you he'd be on the show. You pussed out.
> 
> Again, let TK book good TV. You keep watching WWE and NXT2.0


I said 3 or 4 times that MJF will likely turn up. A month or two from now? Doubtful. Unless they work out a deal that suits both parties.

Also, I accepted your bet offer, I asked what you'd put on the line and you didn't respond, chief.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Chip Chipperson said:


> I said 3 or 4 times that MJF will likely turn up. A month or two from now? Doubtful. Unless they work out a deal that suits both parties.
> 
> Also, I accepted your bet offer, I asked what you'd put on the line and you didn't respond, chief.


 I dunno that looked like a "leaving the territory" situation to me. I could be wrong but that was as old school of a beat down as I've seen in a long time and it wasn't even a "holy shit that came from out of nowhere" situation. He beat him up nailed his finish a wildly unnecessary number of times and they "stretcher jobbed" a heel with no attempt to get any heat with it.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I dunno that looked like a "leaving the territory" situation to me. I could be wrong but that was as old school of a beat down as I've seen in a long time and it wasn't even a "holy shit that came from out of nowhere" situation. He beat him up nailed his finish a wildly unnecessary number of times and they "stretcher jobbed" a heel with no attempt to get any heat with it.


I think that was likely _always _going to be the planned match.

The whole feud was about how Wardlow is finally going to get his hands on MJF - do people forget how they booked Wardlow vs. Punk?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I think that was likely _always _going to be the planned match.
> 
> The whole feud was about how Wardlow is finally going to get his hands on MJF - do people forget how they booked Wardlow vs. Punk?


Punk's a babyface it's different he has built in sympathy.

I have no doubt that the match itself was exactly what they had planned but not giving MJF any heat back or giving fans any reason to have sympathy for him for a return to TV down the line as a babyface is odd especially since his heat has been heavily protected since day one.


----------



## Mateus Tunes

Best work ever.

It pissed off a lot of people at the autograph session, made TK look like a total incompetent and made MJF look unprofessional.

Because it had to be so bad for us to believe.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531140673776279552

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531140673776279552
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sean you got worked. Hope people cancel their fightful subs


----------



## Blade Runner

ProWresBlog said:


> This is one of the biggest scandals in years.
> 
> AEW knew at some point that MJF was or wasn't going to be on this show. We can debate when that was, but at some point, they knew. They said nothing about it either way, and there's no excuse for it since they don't care about breaking kayfabe. People bought this PPV to see if MJF would show and bought this PPV to see what would happen if he didn't and those people were cheated since AEW already knew the answer.
> 
> AEW conned people out of the meet and greet with MJF. Maybe it was a work or maybe it was a shoot, but either way, it sucks. People make plans and often make a lot of effort to come to these things and AEW potentially worked them to sell extra PPV's.
> 
> AEW also screwed over Meltzer, Alvarez and Sapp. They were all either in on this and truly are AEW employees, or they are complete fools. Either way, none of them should be trusted again.


Nobody bought the PPV for that reason. The people that forked over the money are AEW fans that would've bought the PPV regardless.

Why would anyone pay to see someone NOT show up as advertised? That's ridiculous.


----------



## fabi1982

Randy Lahey said:


> It got Wardlow trending. Never would have happened without the work.
> 
> Are people going to stop paying for autographs in the future bc MJF once no-showed? I mean possibly but I don’t think TK cares one way or another. No company or sports team can guarantee their athletes will show up for autograph signings.
> 
> It built interest into the show and some dirt sheet guys probably sold some more subs even tho it’s really them that look like idiots


Stil saying this 7min demolition is a work?


----------



## Gn1212

This story was totally outshone by the PPV. 
Putting it first certainly felt intentional to achieve that, which kinda confirms this shit wasn't a work as they would have milked it.
I guess there's Dynamite too, which could be an interesting way to start MJF's next program incorporating this story.


----------



## FriedTofu

If this is a work, WWE did it better with Becky replacing Sasha at Summerslam.


----------



## GarpTheFist

Haha the "its a work guys" are oddly quiet after the jobber squash. Tk is mad and and this is his way of getting revenge and writing mjf off tv till they at least sort out things.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

GarpTheFist said:


> Haha the "its a work guys" are oddly quiet after the jobber squash. Tk is mad and and this is his way of getting revenge and writing mjf off tv till they at least sort out things.


That outing tonight didn't even make it seem like Tony thought he could work things out with MJF. That was an old school write off. They gave him absolutely nothing. If you think he's coming back you don't "kill him" like that. You leave something to hang a return on whether it be something that gives him some heat back or something that gets him sympathy for a for a return as a babyface but they gave him NOTHING.


----------



## GarpTheFist

MonkasaurusRex said:


> That outing tonight didn't even make it seem like Tony thought he could work things out with MJF. That was an old school write off. They gave him absolutely nothing. If you think he's coming back you don't "kill him" like that. You leave something to hang a return on whether it be something that gives him some heat back or something that gets him sympathy for a for a return as a babyface but they gave him NOTHING.


Idk man, as they say "never say never" in wrestling. crazier things have happened so wouldn't surprise me if they sort it out somehow.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

GarpTheFist said:


> Idk man, as they say "never say never" in wrestling. crazier things have happened so wouldn't surprise me if they sort it out somehow.


Most definitely I can see a situation where they get on the same page even if it's just to do business as amicably as possible until his contract runs out. Just looking at what went down tonight it doesn't scream optimism on that front.


----------



## Stellar

Even if this whole drama wasn't happening MJF was probably going to get squashed eventually in the match. That was the obvious result of this whole feud from the start, Wardlow doing the symphony of powerbombs on MJF. The heel getting what he deserves after messing with the babyface. It's usual storytelling and what they were building to.

What's unknown is where things go from here. I do think that the MJF/Tony drama is legit but I knew that MJF would be at DoN. MJF did kind of mock the whole airplane story and so that is what I am confused on. I just hope that MJF stays. Give MJF whatever to make him happy and he stays because there is no way that WWE would allow him to be this interesting.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

I didn't watch the show so didn't know about the squash but if MJF was given a glorified squash match then that definitely lends credibility to this all being a shoot.


----------



## God Movement

This definitely was not a work. Now we’ve established that. Can we talk in practical terms on how we think this turns out in the end?


----------



## Irish Jet

Randy Lahey said:


> Again, let TK book good TV.


When did this happen?

Last night was a shitshow from start to finish.


----------



## Irish Jet

Chip Chipperson said:


> I didn't watch the show so didn't know about the squash but if MJF was given a glorified squash match then that definitely lends credibility to this all being a shoot.


This is the only guy they've had beat their world champion. Even Punk didn't beat him clean when he got the win back. He hasn't been pinned clean in his entire AEW run. 

They went from protecting him heavily to treating him like Spike Dudley. _Something_ has happened. Fucking Spears gave Wardlow a more competitive match.


----------



## GarpTheFist

God Movement said:


> This definitely was not a work. Now we’ve established that. Can we talk in practical terms on how we think this turns out in the end?


1. Tk goes petty vince and freezes his contrect, keeps him off tv or jobs him out for the remainder of his contract. That's going to give him huge backlash however.

2. He releases him and mjf signs with wwe

3. Unlikely but not impossible, they make up and come to a deal


----------



## TD Stinger

I said yesterday morning that I believed all the drama of Saturday & Sunday to be real, but that I thought MJF would be there to put over Wardlow regardless.

And today, I feel that's exactly the case. AEW didn't really do anything to mention any of the drama from the weekend during the MJF/Wardlow match. It was just business as usual. And MJF got squashed harder than honestly I thought he would. He really only got 2 spots of offense in. And the end of the match was designed to write him off at least for awhile, if not more depending on how things shake out.

Point is, I don't think all of the stories of the past weekend were pulled of thin air. They happened and now that we've gotten through DON, I'll be interested to see the fallout.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

God Movement said:


> This definitely was not a work. Now we’ve established that. Can we talk in practical terms on how we think this turns out in the end?


I predict it ends with MJF sharing his weed with TK to patch things up followed by TK letting MJF's contract run out without calling him and letting him know. Then, MJF goes on Twitter and rants and cries about how he shared his weed with TK and thought that they were friends.


----------



## ProWresBlog

KYRA BATARA said:


> Nobody bought the PPV for that reason. The people that forked over the money are AEW fans that would've bought the PPV regardless.
> 
> Why would anyone pay to see someone NOT show up as advertised? That's ridiculous.


I disagree. Chaos is fun.

AEW knew at some point that MJF was or wasn't showing up and didn't tell people. Instead they let them speculate so they could keep up interest and get more people to buy the show and see what happens.


----------



## Randy Lahey

GarpTheFist said:


> Haha the "its a work guys" are oddly quiet after the jobber squash. Tk is mad and and this is his way of getting revenge and writing mjf off tv till they at least sort out things.


What else was the story line going to be? Wardlow’s gimmick is a symphony of power bombs. It was the conclusion of the story.

If this was a shoot like Fightful was speculating MJF would never show up, then he wouldn’t have shown up. But he did.


----------



## DrEagles

Randy Lahey said:


> What else was the story line going to be? Wardlow’s gimmick is a symphony of power bombs. It was the conclusion of the story.
> 
> If this was a shoot like Fightful was speculating MJF would never show up, then he wouldn’t have shown up. But he did.


The “MJF has bought a ticket out of Vegas” by that one loser “journalist” was a complete joke


----------



## Randy Lahey

DrEagles said:


> The “MJF has bought a ticket out of Vegas” by that one loser “journalist” was a complete joke


It was an absolute joke. The “still real to me dammit” marks got worked into thinking MJF was walking out of the company before a big PPV. Let’s go over it:

“Booked a plane ticket”
“Wasn’t on the plane”
“Nobody backstage has seen him”

Well, all that nonsense was just a bunch of bullshit. MJF showed up. Did the match as everyone expected.


----------



## kentl

Randy Lahey said:


> It was an absolute joke. The “still real to me dammit” marks got worked into thinking MJF was walking out of the company before a big PPV. Let’s go over it:
> 
> “Booked a plane ticket”
> “Wasn’t on the plane”
> “Nobody backstage has seen him”
> 
> Well, all that nonsense was just a bunch of bullshit. MJF showed up. Did the match as everyone expected.


It wasn't bull shit.
A plane ticket was purchased and multiple sources have seen the ticket. 
He wasn't on the plan, plenty of people don't show to a plane.
He wasn't backstage, he showed up right before and left after. Work or shoot that's really what happened.


----------



## Randy Lahey

kentl said:


> It wasn't bull shit.
> A plane ticket was purchased and multiple sources have seen the ticket.
> He wasn't on the plan, plenty of people don't show to a plane.
> He wasn't backstage, he showed up right before and left after. Work or shoot that's really what happened.


You haven’t made a post since 2017. Until today.

Another alt.
Another to add to the block list


----------



## kentl

Randy Lahey said:


> You haven’t made a post since 2017. Until today.
> 
> Another alt.
> Another to add to the block list


So basically you have nothing to add so you'll block.
Have a nice day!


----------



## thisissting

Randy Lahey said:


> And all the marks got worked 😂


Yup I called it. Mjf works all you daft marks again lol. Fall for it every time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531687461583310855


----------



## DrEagles

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531687461583310855


I am of belief it’s a work, but either way, no way in hell Khan allows his top non WWE star to walk. He’ll end up giving him a deal that he cannot refuse and all will be well.

You simply don’t allow someone in their mid 20s who has never been to WWE leave when they’re on the level as MJF.


----------



## dsnotgood

DrEagles said:


> I am of belief it’s a work, but either way, no way in hell Khan allows his top non WWE star to walk. He’ll end up giving him a deal that he cannot refuse and all will be well.
> 
> You simply don’t allow someone in their mid 20s who has never been to WWE leave when they’re on the level as MJF.


He has been a cry baby past few months. Let him go. MJf will be the new Austin Aries. And if aew lets him go…he is stupid to think WWe is going to give him premier money. They will low ball the hell out of mjf


----------



## Irish Jet

Be wary of Khan’s propagandists on this but lmao at him being paid less than Malakai Black and Mark Henry.

And then Khan was actually surprised MJF wouldn’t be happy as he signs all these with MJF just sitting on $200,000 a year.

Just asinine.


----------



## 3venflow

Alvarez says MJF and Tony are having a meeting tomorrow and he expects MJF to resume working for AEW after some time (though that doesn't necessarily mean he'll sign a new deal).


----------



## Geert Wilders

3venflow said:


> Alvarez says MJF and Tony are having a meeting tomorrow and he expects MJF to resume working for AEW after some time (though that doesn't necessarily mean he'll sign a new deal).


bit of a sticky situation then for TK if MJF continues for AEW until 24

Does he make MJF a world champion? Does he push MJF in the same fashion? Does he kick him to Dark? I have no doubt in my mind that MJF is a draw for Dynamite.


----------



## 3venflow

_Several readers sent word that MJF was spotted at LAX this afternoon, so he's on the West Coast in advance of AEW's debut in LA this Wednesday at the Kia Forum and the Rampage taping this Friday in Ontario, CA.

Whether he appears or not at Dynamite tomorrow remains to be seen, but it's confirmed he's in the area._





__





MJF HAS ARRIVED IN.... | PWInsider.com







www.pwinsider.com


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Irish Jet said:


> Be wary of Khan’s propagandists on this but lmao at him being paid less than Malakai Black and Mark Henry.
> 
> And then Khan was actually surprised MJF wouldn’t be happy as he signs all these with MJF just sitting on $200,000 a year.
> 
> Just asinine.


Seems like he makes more than 200k but you're right. Black, Christian and Henry combined shouldn't make more than MJF.


----------



## Jedah

Geert Wilders said:


> bit of a sticky situation then for TK if MJF continues for AEW until 24
> 
> Does he make MJF a world champion? Does he push MJF in the same fashion? Does he kick him to Dark? I have no doubt in my mind that MJF is a draw for Dynamite.


Obviously no. If MJF has been acting this way and isn't prepared to commit to the company, he's not going to become world champ. MJF is too much of an asset to put him on Dark as you say, but he's not going to get a title push.

Fact is, based on what we know, he pulled the trigger too fast. The time to do this stuff is when your contract is coming due, not 18 months before.

As I said, if MJF would have simply kept his head down, he'd probably have been champion at some point this year, and that would have significantly increased his value when it's actually time to negotiate that new contract. But now he's proven that he can't entirely be trusted.

MJF wants a bidding war. That's fine and smart, but his timing and behavior was not. So now he has three options:

1. Commit to more years at more pay.
2. Ride out this contract but probably not be as valuable in 2024 as he would have been before.
3. Ask for his release and not be able to leverage AEW against WWE.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Seems like he makes more than 200k but you're right. Black, Christian and Henry combined shouldn't make more than MJF.


to be fair when he signed his first deal he was relatively unknown and tony offered him more money and years and he turned it down


----------



## yeahbaby!

Irish Jet said:


> Be wary of Khan’s propagandists on this but lmao at him being paid less than Malakai Black and Mark Henry.
> 
> And then Khan was actually surprised MJF wouldn’t be happy as he signs all these with MJF just sitting on $200,000 a year.
> 
> Just asinine.


I have to correct you he's not on more than Mark Henry. Mark's actual downside dollar salary is lower than most but he gets him own catering room every show. There's actually a Rampage interview segment you can see he's actually finishing off a fried chicken thigh while the guys are talking.


----------



## IronMan8

Geert Wilders said:


> bit of a sticky situation then for TK if MJF continues for AEW until 24
> 
> Does he make MJF a world champion? Does he push MJF in the same fashion? Does he kick him to Dark? I have no doubt in my mind that MJF is a draw for Dynamite.


What if, TK makes MJF champion "to try and keep him" in late 2023, and then MJF will "walk out of the company" with the title.

People speculate that MJF is going to win the Royal Rumble while holding the AEW title.

But... it'll all be a work several years in the making?


----------



## Geert Wilders

We should get some news after their meeting yesterday?


----------



## Wolf Mark

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531687461583310855


Jeez If it's true AEW are gonna lose all their guys. First Cody and then MJF. I smell an exodus.


----------



## Teemu™

I just can't bring myself to buy this. I get that as an anti-AEW mark I should jump at the opportunity to laugh at AEW, but I just can not for the life of me believe this is not a work. It's MJF. He's a big CM Punk fan, and Punk's famous two angles are his two Summer of Punk angles in both RoH and WWE, respectively. Where Punk was threatening to leave the company as champion due to being disgruntled. This is just laying the groundworks for MJF's title run as an anti-AEW heel who is threatening to leave with the title. The dirt sheets reporting anything is irrelevant because they are all AEW dirt sheets, so they're probably in on it, excited about the opportunity to be a part of a wrestling angle finally.

MJF is also not dumb - why risk getting buried and having your value decreased for a year and a half, so that you can't demand the most money from WWE come on 2024. I also don't see him legit being unprofessional enough to skip those meet and greet things. It just makes you look like someone no one wants to hire.


----------



## Geert Wilders

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531687461583310855


This is not at all surprising and in all honesty we could’ve guessed this with our eyes closed. 


WWE guys get more money. Homegrown talent suffer. MJF, Darby are two guys that have suffered. Each for different reasons. But yes TK has fucked up here. This read has given me hope though. If they were close, then TK really needds to open his wallet.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

So in summary it seems in 2019 Khan smartly locked down MJF at well above AEW's Starter Salary, but as the pay scale changed due to big money free agents and his own stellar performances and metrics MJF got to a point where he expected/demanded a new deal.

According to all reports, Khan wants to pay MJF, but according to the latest one, MJF got angry no one asked to pay him more. Then other reports say MJF stonewalled all negotiations after that. Seemingly MJF has hurt himself more than anything.

The more I read about this, it really seems like MJF's showing his youth and lacking in professionalism. Want more money? Sign the contract extension. Want to leave? Suck it up, stay in the limelight, and get your payday in 16 months either from WWE or AEW during contract negotiations.

The more this shit stays in the public, I guarantee you his value over at WWE is dropping. Also, I like MJF, but anyone who thinks he'd be at the level he is now in AEW over in WWE is delusional. He's also delusional if he thinks WWE would give him the freedom and exposure that he currently has.

Hopefully he learns in his future, in any company he's in (and this is a lesson to everyone in their jobs who feel like they're undepraid), fucking TALK TO YOUR FUCKING BOSS.... no boss is going to sit _you _down and tell you they're giving you more money. If that's happened to you, you're very fucking lucky.

You don't wait around for someone to give you more money. And even then, reports are he offered him more money anyway and he was still acting childish.


----------



## Gn1212

Teemu™ said:


> I just can't bring myself to buy this. I get that as an anti-AEW mark I should jump at the opportunity to laugh at AEW, but I just can not for the life of me believe this is not a work. It's MJF. He's a big CM Punk fan, and Punk's famous two angles are his two Summer of Punk angles in both RoH and WWE, respectively. Where Punk was threatening to leave the company as champion due to being disgruntled. This is just laying the groundworks for MJF's title run as an anti-AEW heel who is threatening to leave with the title. The dirt sheets reporting anything is irrelevant because they are all AEW dirt sheets, so they're probably in on it, excited about the opportunity to be a part of a wrestling angle finally.
> 
> MJF is also not dumb - why risk getting buried and having your value decreased for a year and a half, so that you can't demand the most money from WWE come on 2024. I also don't see him legit being unprofessional enough to skip those meet and greet things. It just makes you look like someone no one wants to hire.


This is probably one of your best posts. That's a good reasonable analysis here.

Things don't check out.
I know people have conflicting opinions for Bryan and Uncle Dave but even they have highlighted this and have speculated about this starting off as a real issue and ending up a work.


----------



## Gn1212

Jeru The Damaja said:


> So in summary it seems in 2019 Khan smartly locked down MJF at well above AEW's Starter Salary, but as the pay scale changed due to big money free agents and his own stellar performances and metrics MJF got to a point where he expected/demanded a new deal.
> 
> According to all reports, Khan wants to pay MJF, but according to the latest one, MJF got angry no one asked to pay him more. Then other reports say MJF stonewalled all negotiations after that. Seemingly MJF has hurt himself more than anything.
> 
> The more I read about this, it really seems like MJF's showing his youth and lacking in professionalism. Want more money? Sign the contract extension. Want to leave? Suck it up, stay in the limelight, and get your payday in 16 months either from WWE or AEW during contract negotiations.
> 
> The more this shit stays in the public, I guarantee you his value over at WWE is dropping. Also, I like MJF, but anyone who thinks he'd be at the level he is now in AEW over in WWE is delusional. He's also delusional if he thinks WWE would give him the freedom and exposure that he currently has.
> 
> Hopefully he learns in his future, in any company he's in (and this is a lesson to everyone in their jobs who feel like they're undepraid), fucking TALK TO YOUR FUCKING BOSS.... no boss is going to sit _you _down and tell you they're giving you more money. If that's happened to you, you're very fucking lucky.


Mate, the story just doesn't add up.
It's too ambiguous and has holes all over.

Best thing to do is take everything with a grain of salt.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Jeru The Damaja said:


> The more this shit stays in the public, I guarantee you his value over at WWE is dropping. Also, I like MJF, but anyone who thinks he'd be at the level he is now in AEW over in WWE is delusional. He's also delusional if he thinks WWE would give him the freedom and exposure that he currently has.


*He's literally at the Miz's level in AEW-losing every important feud and getting long talking segments. A lateral move would be better in WWE by default because of the massive exposure and potential multi million dollar payday. If you think WWE would pay big bucks to have him chasing the 24/7 title, that is what's delusional.*


----------



## GarpTheFist

Jeru The Damaja said:


> So in summary it seems in 2019 Khan smartly locked down MJF at well above AEW's Starter Salary, but as the pay scale changed due to big money free agents and his own stellar performances and metrics MJF got to a point where he expected/demanded a new deal.
> 
> According to all reports, Khan wants to pay MJF, but according to the latest one, MJF got angry no one asked to pay him more. Then other reports say MJF stonewalled all negotiations after that. Seemingly MJF has hurt himself more than anything.
> 
> The more I read about this, it really seems like MJF's showing his youth and lacking in professionalism. Want more money? Sign the contract extension. Want to leave? Suck it up, stay in the limelight, and get your payday in 16 months either from WWE or AEW during contract negotiations.
> 
> The more this shit stays in the public, I guarantee you his value over at WWE is dropping. Also, I like MJF, but anyone who thinks he'd be at the level he is now in AEW over in WWE is delusional. He's also delusional if he thinks WWE would give him the freedom and exposure that he currently has.
> 
> Hopefully he learns in his future, in any company he's in (and this is a lesson to everyone in their jobs who feel like they're undepraid), fucking TALK TO YOUR FUCKING BOSS.... no boss is going to sit _you _down and tell you they're giving you more money. If that's happened to you, you're very fucking lucky.
> 
> You don't wait around for someone to give you more money. And even then, reports are he offered him more money anyway and he was still acting childish.


You saying no boss is going to give you more money unless asked is wrong because vince does himself offer new contracts if he sees a talent is outdoing their current contract. Happend with austin, rock, angle and many more. I doubt cena/batista was working on the same contract after wm21, they definitely got new ones without having to ask for it.

I think the biggest problem for him is that he wasn't offered a new contract without having to ask himself. Put yourself in his shoes. Tk and him are apparently good friends so when you see tk spending so much money on others, you'd expect that he'd offer you something better too since he was by far the best thing in aew. That's whats hurting him the most imo and has led to this lack of professionalism. Its like having a best friend who gives these expensive gifts to other people on their bdays but leaves you out once its your bday, ofcourse you'd feel some type of way over it and show it in your behaviour.
I genuinely think mjf would have acceped the new deal with extension if tk just had the self awareness to himself offer it to him. That small gesture means he valued mjf and it goes a long way.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Gn1212 said:


> Mate, the story just doesn't add up.
> It's too ambiguous and has holes all over.
> 
> Best thing to do is take everything with a grain of salt.


Of course it doesn't.

There's obviously something else that the dirt sheet reporters haven't got a clue about. This isn't about pay and it never has been in my opinion and if it has been, then MJF desperately needs an agent (or a better one) because he's too young and naive to understand how business works. 

If MJF couldn't be bothered going to his boss to talk about getting what he was owed and instead was just waiting for Khan to come up to him, sit him down and tell him he's getting more money, then the guy really is an idiot and it obviously shows he's never been in a work environment a day in his life. This is a learning curve for him. Maybe Khan will learn too that if he see's someone outgrowing their current deal in front of his eyes, perhaps sit them down and discuss it. But no boss does that. 

Do you think Vince is sitting down with guys 2 years out of their contract and telling them "Oh, we're going to start paying you more?" 

Nope. This is something more than just the contract situation. MJF (and the dirtsheets) are just playing on that contract because it is so little in comparison to other guys. But that wasn't the straw that broke the camels back. Something else happened. Not sure what and it's probably something we may never know. However, it also may be something they could draw a line under and work towards going forward.

MJF isn't going to get released before 2024 - so it would be in the best interest of both men to at least get the most out of him until then. Whether that's putting over the next potential stars on the roster or not. I don't know.


----------



## Gn1212

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Of course it doesn't.
> 
> There's obviously something else that the dirt sheet reporters haven't got a clue about. This isn't about pay and it never has been in my opinion and if it has been, then MJF desperately needs an agent (or a better one) because he's too young and naive to understand how business works.
> 
> If MJF couldn't be bothered going to his boss to talk about getting what he was owed and instead was just waiting for Khan to come up to him, sit him down and tell him he's getting more money, then the guy really is an idiot and it obviously shows he's never been in a work environment a day in his life. This is a learning curve for him. Maybe Khan will learn too that if he see's someone outgrowing their current deal in front of his eyes, perhaps sit them down and discuss it. But no boss does that.
> 
> Do you think Vince is sitting down with guys 2 years out of their contract and telling them "Oh, we're going to start paying you more?"
> 
> Nope. This is something more than just the contract situation. MJF (and the dirtsheets) are just playing on that contract because it is so little in comparison to other guys. But that wasn't the straw that broke the camels back. Something else happened. Not sure what and it's probably something we may never know. However, it also may be something they could draw a line under and work towards going forward.
> 
> MJF isn't going to get released before 2024 - so it would be in the best interest of both men to at least get the most out of him until then. Whether that's putting over the next potential stars on the roster or not. I don't know.


All's I'm saying. Let's remember who MJF is.
This is the same guy AEW/Tony has been prepping to be their poster boy. The guy who we all knew was gonna beat Punk first and they did it in the biggest way possible by beating him twice in Chicago. This is the same guy according to reports was really really tight with TK, spending hours talking about stuff.
TK has admitted him, Punk and MJF have spent hours in a room together thinking the MJF-Punk story through.

Let's remember what story they're trying to paint with Punk being the enemy all along.
MJF is now not happy with these "WWE guys" coming in and not feeling appreciated enough with his contract.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

GarpTheFist said:


> I think the biggest problem for him is that he wasn't offered a new contract without having to ask himself. Put yourself in his shoes. Tk and him are apparently good friends so when you see tk spending so much money on others, you'd expect that he'd offer you something better too since he was by far the best thing in aew. That's whats hurting him the most imo and has led to this lack of professionalism. Its like having a best friend who gives these expensive gifts to other people on their bdays but leaves you out once its your bday, ofcourse you'd feel some type of way over it and show it in your behaviour.
> I genuinely think mjf would have acceped the new deal with extension if tk just had the self awareness to himself offer it to him. That small gesture means he valued mjf and it goes a long way.


But that's stupid and it show's his youth.

You don't wait around for someone to give you more money. And a boss is _never _your friend. Regardless of how many white claws and cocaine you both do together.

From reports, HE WAS OFFERED A CONTRACT. For a substantial amount of money, but it also required he extended the years of that contract. Standard business practice. And MJF rejected it. That tells me personally, that this is nothing to do with money or the contract issue. It's just something else that's now been used an excuse for MJF's unhappiness. And also something they can 'work' around as contract disputes have been a staple in wrestling storylines for decades.

I don't reckon MJF once went to talk to Khan and asked for more money, just from how the situation has escalated. I think MJF is the one who has complained in public or in private about his pay and the amount that some other guys are on instead of him without ever actually doing something about it. When what he should have been doing is knocking on Tony Khan's door, asking to discuss his current contract and negotiate a better deal. Which shows a lack of understanding how business works from MJF more than anything.

But what we do know is that Khan has offered MJF a substantial raise. Likely puts him on par with some of the top earners in the company. And he didn't want to accept.


----------



## GarpTheFist

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Of course it doesn't.
> 
> There's obviously something else that the dirt sheet reporters haven't got a clue about. This isn't about pay and it never has been in my opinion and if it has been, then MJF desperately needs an agent (or a better one) because he's too young and naive to understand how business works.
> 
> If MJF couldn't be bothered going to his boss to talk about getting what he was owed and instead was just waiting for Khan to come up to him, sit him down and tell him he's getting more money, then the guy really is an idiot and it obviously shows he's never been in a work environment a day in his life. This is a learning curve for him. Maybe Khan will learn too that if he see's someone outgrowing their current deal in front of his eyes, perhaps sit them down and discuss it. But no boss does that.
> 
> Do you think Vince is sitting down with guys 2 years out of their contract and telling them "Oh, we're going to start paying you more?"
> 
> Nope. This is something more than just the contract situation. MJF (and the dirtsheets) are just playing on that contract because it is so little in comparison to other guys. But that wasn't the straw that broke the camels back. Something else happened. Not sure what and it's probably something we may never know. However, it also may be something they could draw a line under and work towards going forward.
> 
> MJF isn't going to get released before 2024 - so it would be in the best interest of both men to at least get the most out of him until then. Whether that's putting over the next potential stars on the roster or not. I don't know.


Yes Vince is doing that, look up jr saying Vince tore up Austins contract in 97 to offer him a new one because he got so hot, that was what, not even 2 years into his run? There's a precedent for it, Your "real world" argument doesn't work here. Yes mjf could've handled the situation better but tk wasn't smart enough to offer him something. This isn't an office job(where your real world example would actuallywork), its wrestling, where bidding wars are common. you need to be smarter and keep your top talent happy.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

GarpTheFist said:


> Yes Vince is doing that, look up jr saying Vince tore up Austins contract in 97 to offer him a new one because he got so hot, that was what, not even 2 years into his run? There's a precedent for it, Your "real world" argument doesn't work here. Yes mjf could've handled the situation better but tk wasn't smart enough to offer him something. This isn't an office job(where your real world example would actuallywork), its wrestling, where bidding wars are common. you need to be smarter and keep your top talent happy.


I refuse to believe the well known frustrated Stone Cold Steve Austin wasn't knocking on Vince's door every day discussing his contract, the length of it and the amount of money he was earning. Bare in mind, he'd have been on barely anything as The Ringmaster. You're going to use Austin as an example? You honestly think Austin, seeing the success he had created was happy enough to sit on that pittance of a contract until Vince came up to HIM!?

Come on, you're not that stupid Garp.

You seem to be forgetting that Khan did offer him something. Not only did he give him a pay rise in 2019 when his stock would have rose dramatically, he also offered him even more money over the last few months in which MJF rejected because he didn't want to sign for more years.

I'm not backing either one of MJF or Khan in the situation as we only read what the dirt sheets feed us. But MJF is the one coming across worse here. His lack of business experience and his youth shines through. Don't expect anything in this business. If you want something, you've got to go and get it. If you feel you're being underpaid, then you go and speak to your boss and discuss it. You don't wait for him to come to you and tell you he's paying you more, when there's still two years left on your contract.

Remember, this is a guy who could have extended Cody's contract for an extra year if he really wanted to. But didn't, because he valued Cody's happiness and knew he wanted to go to WWE and try something different. He isn't going to stop MJF from going to the WWE when his contract expires if that's what MJF's heart is set on. But if MJF wants more money right now in AEW, he's going to have to extend that deal for a few years because that is how contracts and business works. No one in their right mind would pay someone a substantial amount more money without extension. In any sport.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

MrMeeseeks said:


> to be fair when he signed his first deal he was relatively unknown and tony offered him more money and years and he turned it down


He's had a few pay increases since he started. Christian, Mark and Malakai should never have gotten more than him.


----------



## Randy Lahey

MJF just buried all you marks 😂.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Randy Lahey said:


> MJF just buried all you marks 😂.


I wasn't even on here saying it was a shoot but this is such a bizarre line of thinking. So for you and a couple others on here to BELIEVE MJF and AEW had problems he had to be released 18 months early and go to WWE? No way they could make up? LOL wut?


----------



## Randy Lahey

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> I wasn't even on here saying it was a shoot but this is such a bizarre line of thinking. So for you and a couple others on here to BELIEVE MJF and AEW had problems he had to be released 18 months early and go to WWE? No way they could make up? LOL wut?


He was never going to be released. 
He was never walking out of the company.
He was never no-showing a PPV.

He worked all you anti-AEW idiots that think the company is going to fail.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

*wrong thread


----------



## DUSTY 74

.


----------



## Art Vandaley

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Do you think Vince is sitting down with guys 2 years out of their contract and telling them "Oh, we're going to start paying you more?"


He did it for Mick Foley.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja

Alkomesh2 said:


> He did it for Mick Foley.


Mick Foley pretty much killed himself for Vince.

Either way, it's very very rare.


----------



## French Connection

Do some people think TK gave the mic to MJF to intentionally shoot his company/himself live on television ?

I admit I was angry with MJF's behavior at first, but at the end, I admit they worked me out perfectly.


----------



## Wolf Mark

I don't know how much if this is true but:






Aparantly MJF was upgraded to one million as soon as the second year in AEW.


----------

